# Official Slingshot Bikes Thread



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

I had to do it. Anyone that knows me, knows I'm a big Slingshot fan. I'm not sure how many others there are on MTBR, but now would be a good time to show off your stuff.

My 1993 Slingshot before restoration:









And after a resto and repaint done by Rick Stefani of D+D Cycles West.









Holdin' it down for the disciples of flex!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Slingshot Team. 1 of 18 made for the 1992 race season. It had full Suntour XC Pro drive train (which I disliked.)








The most important thing left being the frame. They take up less space in the apt. this way...


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

*Titanium Slingshot*

Does anyone know where to find (or has seen in person) a Titanium Slingshot?
I'd take a half or full Ti...I know they were made for a short while c. 93/94....I'd love to own one. Any leads or info would be great.


----------



## loonyOne (Dec 25, 2003)

*Nice Slingshots Rumpfy*

I've never ridden one, but a local wrench has one that he converted to road to beat up on the local roadies with. I personally think it's a waste, but definitely a unique bike. I've always wanted to ride one though.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

loonyOne said:


> I've never ridden one, but a local wrench has one that he converted to road to beat up on the local roadies with. I personally think it's a waste, but definitely a unique bike. I've always wanted to ride one though.


An MTB frame he converted to road? Hmm...
So, uh...do you think he'd be willing to sell it?


----------



## aosty (Jan 7, 2004)

Here's mine (gone now)...


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

*NOT an MTB frame*



Rumpfy said:


> An MTB frame he converted to road? Hmm...
> So, uh...do you think he'd be willing to sell it?


 I know this bike and it's keeper. It is set up as a tri bike and has tri geometry. 650c Slingshot Road. Sorry to burst the bubble!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Guitar Ted said:


> I know this bike and it's keeper. It is set up as a tri bike and has tri geometry. 650c Slingshot Road. Sorry to burst the bubble!


Bummer. Well, the search continues...


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

aosty said:


> Here's mine (gone now)...


Aosty, why'd you sell? Looks like a larger frame size...


----------



## loonyOne (Dec 25, 2003)

Guitar Ted said:


> I know this bike and it's keeper. It is set up as a tri bike and has tri geometry. 650c Slingshot Road. Sorry to burst the bubble!


You know my friend that lives in the same town as me?? Are you sure? What shop does he work at? Tell me his name if you do know. I know that he told me it was an MTB. I was really good friends with one of his old roommates quite a few years ago...it was definitely an MTB that was used on the dirt then. Enlighten me.


----------



## seely (Jan 20, 2004)

Is Slingshot from Grand Rapids, MI or thereabouts? It seems like I see an awful lot of them (considering how few ride them overall) when I'm back home in MI.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

seely said:


> Is Slingshot from Grand Rapids, MI or thereabouts? It seems like I see an awful lot of them (considering how few ride them overall) when I'm back home in MI.


Aye...Grand Rapids born and built. I'm sure that has something to do with their numbers out there. Don't see too many of them on the west coast!


----------



## bhutata (Jan 13, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Slingshot Team. 1 of 18 made for the 1992 race season. It had full Suntour XC Pro drive train (which I disliked.)


Just curious, what didn't you like about the XC Pro drivetrain? I've only ridden the old Suntour road stuff, Superbe Pro II. Far as I'm concerned, that was top-of-the-line stuff compared to anything else on the market at the time for roadie gear.


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

*Slings Hot*

Had a spare moment to do a bit in the overhead today and got a picture of my 17" 89' Shot. The paintjob is a custom "Nuclear Lizard" done by Grove Innovations when the bike was new. When I put it back it in the upper storage which is about 1/2 dark after having it out for only a bit it was glowing like crazy!










There is a unicrown fork and Flex Stem in the stash that are painted to match but apparently in its last incarnation it was sporting the IRD suspension fork. I think my older son was the last to ride this bike about 5 or 6 years ago....

This is a shot of the back of a T Shirt that the Groendahls had made up to celebrate the 10th anniversary of Sling Shot back in 93'.










And here is the front which give a nice little pictorial history of the development of the frame up to the age of the ones pictured above.










The first Sling Shot was a BMX bike actually. PeeWee Groendahl broke the frame on his BMXer and Mark his older brother grafted a piece of Hexcel ski to the break to fix it and the rest as they say is history! The one labled 83' in the T-shirt was wheeled through the aisles of the Atlantic City version of Interbike in that year.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

bhutata said:


> Just curious, what didn't you like about the XC Pro drivetrain? I've only ridden the old Suntour road stuff, Superbe Pro II. Far as I'm concerned, that was top-of-the-line stuff compared to anything else on the market at the time for roadie gear.


Well, for the most part it was good. Good feel, light weight (for it's age), grease guard stuff worked well. 
But...unless your drive train was in perfect tune, I felt that I ended up with a lot of ghost shifting. It was a bit tempermental to dial in and didn't allow for a gread deal of slop.
I know some people are anti-Shimano, but I almost never have any problems with any of it. Parts are easy to find, a lot of it is compatable. Even the 'floating' der. pullies allow for your drive train to be off a bit and still shift through the gears. You know....because we ride our vintage rigs so hard and all...


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Bigwheel said:


> Had a spare moment to do a bit in the overhead today and got a picture of my 17" 89' Shot. The paintjob is a custom "Nuclear Lizard" done by Grove Innovations when the bike was new. When I put it back it in the upper storage which is a....
> one labled 83' in the T-shirt was wheeled through the aisles of the Atlantic City version of Interbike in that year.


Bob, that post made my day!


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

*Shot Shots*

The link to these pics are in another thread but thought it worthwhile to post it here in the "Official" thread.

This is a bike that was made for a female client. It is pretty amazing that for one thing you had a bike painted pink but that you could also get pink toe clips, bottle cage, hand grips and lever covers and spoke covers to match in those days! It was an 89 model year and was the inspiration for the bike frame pictured above that I built up for my wife a little while after.










This frame was an 87/88' as it had the spring in the top tube. This bike ended up in the hands of a hot junior racer and he did rather well on it.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Westpine Neutron hubs!!! You lucky *******!


----------



## First Flight (Jan 25, 2004)

*Wanted: older Slingshot info*

We have been trying to put together some info for our web site about the older Slingshots. If anyone has any literature that they would sell, loan or copy please let me know. We would also like to find an example of the earlier frame styles for the "museum". Thanks
[email protected]
www.firstflightbikes.com


----------



## aosty (Jan 7, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Aosty, why'd you sell? Looks like a larger frame size...


I needed cash.

As for the size, it was semi-custom... 18" with the 20" boom tube (~24" toptube)... or something like that.


----------



## dirt diggler (Jan 14, 2004)

*my slingshot*

here's mine. dated at 1993. its now a single speed. silver paint , need new paint. i will have full pics this week. i had gene at spicercycles weld on disc tabs and fabricate 1" threadless fork with disc tab. i still have the kinesis alu fork.









thanks all

dirt diggler


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

dirt diggler said:


> here's mine. dated at 1993. its now a single speed. silver paint , need new paint. i will have full pics this week. i had gene at spicercycles weld on disc tabs and fabricate 1" threadless fork with disc tab. i still have the kinesis alu fork
> thanks all
> 
> dirt diggler


Genius. I so wanted to do the same with my 93.
Let us know how it works out after the build!


----------



## dirt diggler (Jan 14, 2004)

hey eric,
good to see that there are true slingshot riders out there. i love this bike. i have alot of newer bikes but i can't seem to hang this up on the rafters. have you had the scotchplate rplaced yet ? i contacted the newer slingshot owners and they quoted me at 6bills to do it. 
my bike is rideable and new life with disc brakes. the whole disc with new rigi fork was 107.00. gene at spicer did a great job in my concern of the heat when welding to not heat up the epoxy and melt the plate.

btw if this is still available, local shop her in cleveland century cycles 1-440-519-0013 (solon store) has a great condition slingshot 650c road frame with fork and ac seatpost for around 250bills.

thanks
dirt diggler


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Ya, I heard that story too about riding around on a broken frame and liking the feel of flex it had. The only difference is I thought it was a motorized mini bike..... But its been a long time. Im sure the story gets slightly altered each time its told. Ive always wanted to try one out, supposedly if you could pedal to match the rithym of the frame you could really move.


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Ya, I heard that story too about riding around on a broken frame and liking the feel of flex it had. The only difference is I thought it was a motorized mini bike......


You know FB I believe you're right. I think that after that experience they chopped Pee Wees BMX bike up, but the whole truth will come out when someone gets ahold of Mark sometime 

Sounds like 6 bills for a board change is a bit steep though, I think the new frames are only a little over a grand or so....

The folding Shots are pretty cool also and would make a great travel bike if you were into alot of flying or boat travel.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

dirt diggler said:


> hey eric,
> good to see that there are true slingshot riders out there. i love this bike. i have alot of newer bikes but i can't seem to hang this up on the rafters. have you had the scotchplate rplaced yet ? i contacted the newer slingshot owners and they quoted me at 6bills to do it.
> my bike is rideable and new life with disc brakes. the whole disc with new rigi fork was 107.00. gene at spicer did a great job in my concern of the heat when welding to not heat up the epoxy and melt the plate.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I'm a hardcore Sling fan. I've owned 5 or 6. Bought and sold for various reasons...
$250 is a good deal. It's about what I paid from the one I bought from DeeEight.
I happen to be anti-road though... 

As for the board replacement, $600 is not what they have quoted on their website.
I don't think they make it all the easy to find...but it's in print.
Check this link:
http://www.slingshotbikes.com/service_center/faqs.cfm 
(Q) - How much does it cost for a board replacement?
(A) - A complete re-fab with new board and paint is $300.
I have not had the service done. Before the new ownership they charged $250/$300 for board replacement and a respray.

The nice thing about the new frames are the 1 1/8" headtubes and factory disc mounts I've seen popping up on some of the bikes....


----------



## dirt diggler (Jan 14, 2004)

sorry,
its 600 hundred for board and paint. 400 for board replacement because of the older board type. from what was replied the older board would have to be machined and bonded. reset the jig to accomodate the the older frame. quote from Mark Watt.

dirt diggler


----------



## dirt diggler (Jan 14, 2004)

quiring cycles actually contract builds some of the slingshot. scot quiring races for slingshot and kicks alot of geared bikes on the now singleshot SS bike.

dirt diggler


----------



## poobah (Mar 24, 2004)

where can u get a slingshot bmx bike.... i heard they were monnnayyy


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

poobah said:


> where can u get a slingshot bmx bike.... i heard they were monnnayyy


In all my years of being a devoted Slingshot fan, I've never seen one (for sale or otherwise).
But...I do happen to have a picture.










If you happen upon two, let me know!


----------



## bhutata (Jan 13, 2004)

*Slingshot trials bike on ebay*

Check out the custom Slingshot trials frame and fork posted on ebay. I'm talking 20" trials, but it's a cool looking custom. Auction ends 11/06/04. Disclaimer: Not my bike, don't know the seller.


----------



## Fuelish (Dec 19, 2003)

Rumpfy said:


> Aye...Grand Rapids born and built. I'm sure that has something to do with their numbers out there. Don't see too many of them on the west coast!


 That was the ONLY times I've ever seen a Slingshot, was when I lived in MI.....


----------



## Plum (Sep 14, 2004)

*Speaking of the Trials bike:*

I watched Bob Lawson win the nationals on the other slingshot trials bike mentioned. My brother roomed with him in college, and he rode a similar frame (different h-bar) to the national championship in Bellaire MI in the late 90's. His was setup with what they called a 'dog bone' shaft over the cable, not quite sure what the theory is behind it, maybe to help with the lateral stiffness during trials manuevers? He had a set of one off v-brake style brakes before v-brakes were common, used a lot of tar on the rims, and could ride the **** out of that thing. I remember being amazed.

I had a slingshot converted to a SS in the late 90's as well, it was a great singlespeed. I wish that I had enough money to keep all the pimp bikes I used to own, unfortunately, usually my arguments for new bikes are sealed with a promise to thin the herd before new ones are added.

Plum


----------



## mikedesign (Jan 25, 2004)

*slingshot on ebay uk*

bmx i think


----------



## fanzy38 (Aug 27, 2004)

*and another Slingshot (18" MTB) on ebay (US)...*

Just saw this one, starting at $350. Ends in 4 days....
(I have nothing to see with the vendor...)
Francois


----------



## cyclodan (Feb 15, 2004)

image test


----------



## cyclodan (Feb 15, 2004)

Whuttheheck? I jumped thru all the hoops, uploaded the image to the site but can't get it in the post  Oh well it was a crummy shot anyhoo. If you really want to see it it's that red 16" job that was posted in the classifieds most recently. 
So as a new convert to the "disciples of flex" I have a Question or two about the care and feeding of my new Slingshot. The issue of replacement of the scotchply thingy, is that a wear and tear/fatigue or an age issue? What sort of symptoms should I be on the lookout for? Any other common problems to watch for, particular places these frames might break etc.?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

cyclodan said:


> Whuttheheck? I jumped thru all the hoops, uploaded the image to the site but can't get it in the post  Oh well it was a crummy shot anyhoo. If you really want to see it it's that red 16" job that was posted in the classifieds most recently.
> So as a new convert to the "disciples of flex" I have a Question or two about the care and feeding of my new Slingshot. The issue of replacement of the scotchply thingy, is that a wear and tear/fatigue or an age issue? What sort of symptoms should I be on the lookout for? Any other common problems to watch for, particular places these frames might break etc.?


I've yet to have a problem with either of my Slingshots (both the 92 and 93). They are still on their original board and coil. The Sling frames are somewhat 'overbuilt' to make up for the lack of downtube and all the general flexieness that's going on. People always ask if it's a light bike because of the missing DT...the frames are 5lbs. That doesn't make them the lightest steel hardtails, but everything is pretty reinforced. A pretty strong frame IMO. I've heard stories of other people snapping the coil/cable. Usually heavier riders or riders hard on their equipment (of which I'm neither). I've also not noticed an increase in flex due to age or ware....everything seems normal. I'm not sure if fatigue will be an issue for that board. You could always ask Slingshot customer service...they'll have a more intelligent answer than I will.

As for replacement..they do it. It's on their FAQ's page on their website...11 down:
(Q) - How much does it cost for a board replacement?
(A) - A complete re-fab with new board and paint is $300.


----------



## vdubbusrider (Jul 28, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> As for replacement..they do it. It's on their FAQ's page on their website...11 down:
> (Q) - How much does it cost for a board replacement?
> (A) - A complete re-fab with new board and paint is $300.


it would'nt really take new paint to replace that board..... would it?


----------



## vdubbusrider (Jul 28, 2004)

*my contribution to the small slingshot world*

I built up this Sling a couple of weeks ago just to test it out how the frames worked.

I figured the fastest climbing bike would make a good single speed as long as it had a stiff enough BB to hadle the extreme forces of single speed riding. Well, after the first ride I brought it back home and tossed my nicer parts on it because I was hooked. now I ride it more than any of my other bikes combined.

It has a stiffer bottom bracket than my first Bianchi road bike, completely stable with no hands on the bars, does wheelies, climbs like a goat, descends good (for a rigid), and has just enough geek factor.

https://gallery.mtbr.com/data/mtbr/5..._x-bike_008.jpg

http:gallery.mtbr.com/data/mtbr/5..._x-bike_009.jpg

https://gallery.mtbr.com/data/mtbr/5..._x-bike_010.jpg

http:gallery.mtbr.com/data/mtbr/5..._x-bike_011.jpg


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

vdubbusrider said:


> it would'nt really take new paint to replace that board..... would it?


Not really. They used to offer the service separate. Board/bolt replacement for about $150, or the board/bolt/repaint combo for $250 or so. Now it's all or nothing....but I suppose they'd do just the replacement and not repaint, but I'm not sure you could talk them into discounting the work if no paint job is done.

I'm assuming you don't want to undo the lavender paint and vintage decals on yours...


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

vdubbusrider said:


> I built up this Sling a couple of weeks ago just to test it out how the frames worked.
> 
> I figured the fastest climbing bike would make a good single speed as long as it had a stiff enough BB to hadle the extreme forces of single speed riding. Well, after the first ride I brought it back home and tossed my nicer parts on it because I was hooked. now I ride it more than any of my other bikes combined.
> 
> ...


Might want to check the links my friend...don't seem to be working...


----------



## cyclodan (Feb 15, 2004)

Thanx for the feedback Rumpfy. Given that my '97 or '98 frame probably only has a 100 or so miles on it and that I weigh in at a whopping 150lb. I shouln't have to worry about the board.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

cyclodan said:


> Thanx for the feedback Rumpfy. Given that my '97 or '98 frame probably only has a 100 or so miles on it and that I weigh in at a whopping 150lb. I shouln't have to worry about the board.


Nah...I wouldn't.

Good luck! Post some pics when you get a chance!


----------



## vdubbusrider (Jul 28, 2004)

cyclodan said:


> Thanx for the feedback Rumpfy. Given that my '97 or '98 frame probably only has a 100 or so miles on it and that I weigh in at a whopping 150lb. I shouln't have to worry about the board.


i'm 175lbs and i ride the crap out of my rigid. i dont let up one bit on the downhills, jumps, and drops. so far so good. ride it and if mine breaks i'll tell you what to look out for.


----------



## 2ManyPlaces (Nov 4, 2004)

*1989 SlingShot Pro racer....*



vdubbusrider said:


> i'm 175lbs and i ride the crap out of my rigid. i dont let up one bit on the downhills, jumps, and drops. so far so good. ride it and if mine breaks i'll tell you what to look out for.


 not an article, just a 2-page info sheet on the bike.. From MBAction April 1990 issue.. I am assuming the bike is an '89 model..


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

2ManyPlaces said:


> not an article, just a 2-page info sheet on the bike.. From MBAction April 1990 issue.. I am assuming the bike is an '89 model..


Ooh, that one's a gooder!

I want that frame.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Ooh, that one's a gooder!
> 
> I want that frame.


I like those old ones too.


----------



## 2ManyPlaces (Nov 4, 2004)

*@ 1989 Worlds in......*



2ManyPlaces said:


> not an article, just a 2-page info sheet on the bike.. From MBAction April 1990 issue.. I am assuming the bike is an '89 model..


 Mammoth.... from Jan.'90 MBAction isuue.... i thought this was a cool pic....


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

2ManyPlaces said:


> Mammoth.... from Jan.'90 MBAction isuue.... i thought this was a cool pic....


Martin Stenger leading JT...Good Slingshot propaganda.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

*Not exactly Slingshot's finest hour...*


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

*The only time I've ever seen a full titanium Slingshot*

Would be nice to own one of these....


----------



## HoSS (Dec 24, 2003)

Thanks for the scan, that's the first I've seen that frame. 3.5lbs blow me away. Here are some pics of my bike for the thread. I thought the last pic turned out pretty cool.


----------



## dirt diggler (Jan 14, 2004)

Rumpfy,
or others.. anyone price out scotchplate replacement for the older slingshots ?
i emailed Slingshot and my quote was more affordable to buy a newer frame, due to the older plates are more time consuming to replace.. any comments ?

Thanks
dirt diggler


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

dirt diggler said:


> Rumpfy,
> or others.. anyone price out scotchplate replacement for the older slingshots ?
> i emailed Slingshot and my quote was more affordable to buy a newer frame, due to the older plates are more time consuming to replace.. any comments ?
> 
> ...


The website quotes $300 for board and paint....what did they quote you over the phone?!

New frames are over $1000....there's no way they can quote that much for it.
If they tell you it's a grand for you to keep your Slingshot running, tell them you'll just switch to another bike company. That's bullsh!t!

What's your reason for wanting to replace the board? Is it broken?
I've yet to have a Slingshot where I felt the board needs replacement...


----------



## dirt diggler (Jan 14, 2004)

at the time Mark W of slingshot was quoted (2001) it was 110.00 to reboard, 40.00 for paint and 65.00 for cable replacement (if needed).

now with new ownership 500 with paint, new hardware and machined flexplate to fit older models. because of heating the epoxy off the frame would damage the paint, so paint is included.

dirt diggler


----------



## lukeduke (Feb 6, 2004)

*not vintage, just a little retro*

just built this up a few months ago, finally snapped a pic the other day when i put it in the classifieds. rides exceptionally well, just not the bike for where the job is transferring me.


----------



## flipnidaho (Aug 10, 2004)

*My Travel Bike...*

Awesome riding bike... thinking of converting into a SS...


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

flipnidaho said:


> Awesome riding bike... thinking of converting into a SS...


Sling's do very well as an SS. If you go that way...you'll like it plenty.

Get out and ride with Laffeux, since he moved away, he hasn't been able to look at my Slingshots...


----------



## cyclodan (Feb 15, 2004)

*anyone see this?*

This looks strangely familiar...

http://www.joshrubin.com/coolhunting/archives/2005/03/first_glimpse_t.html


----------



## oldman (Feb 7, 2005)

*finally found one!*

Hi,

have been looking for a Slingshot for a few months "only" and found one in immaculate shape in a small town bike shop in Southern Germany. 
They have hardly ridden the bike, rather used it as an "eye catcher".
So, the thing had a few rusty bolts - that's all.

Removed the original LX / STX parts and threw some nicer stuff at the frame... now it's hanging in my shed, waiting for a few more parts and we should be hitting the trails shortly. 
Great to have a new toy for the upcoming summer!
cheers from Prague, Czech Republic,
Nick


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

oldman said:


> Hi,
> 
> have been looking for a Slingshot for a few months "only" and found one in immaculate shape in a small town bike shop in Southern Germany.
> They have hardly ridden the bike, rather used it as an "eye catcher".
> ...


Nice find!
Wow...it looks like it's in clean shape too, for an oldie!
With the coil down by the BB...you're looking at a 1991 model.

Enjoy and keep us posted with pics when the build is done.


----------



## Plum (Sep 14, 2004)

*SSing*



Rumpfy said:


> Sling's do very well as an SS. If you go that way...you'll like it plenty.
> 
> Get out and ride with Laffeux, since he moved away, he hasn't been able to look at my Slingshots...


If you do SS it, it might be worth looking into an EBB for the frame, rather than track dropouts. When I had mine converted to TDO's, there was very little clearance for decent sized tires (anything bigger than 1.95's). An EBB would be OK, you just have to have a eyelet on the BB for the cable attachment. Might cause problems with cable length due to the bigger size of the EBB shell.

Or, just do an ENO and forget about it. There's argueably no better frame for SSing than a slingshot. Loved mine. Too bad my tastes are fickle.

Plum


----------



## banks (Feb 2, 2004)

For some weird reason  that I have not yet come to grips with it; I am wanting a Bigshot--29" wheel'd unit. Leave it rigid in the front and fly..........


----------



## oldman (Feb 7, 2005)

*the one and only Slingshot in Prague...*

hi there,

found some time to put my 1991 Slingshot together. Still not final, am looking for a brake set for the front wheel, the Manitou Comp 4 is still stuck in customs and need some skinwall Panaracers.
Neither is the seat post final.

But, the thing's already got a Marinovative Decelerator in the rear. Cool thing.
The Real Design levers a bit too flexy, while the XT long rd works fine.
Anyway, love this bike!

oldman


----------



## Elevation12000 (Jun 16, 2004)

Very nice. Think Prague has a new tourist attraction.


----------



## whoarrior (Jan 10, 2005)

I bought a Slingshot Road Frame from 87-89 i think. The condition of the frame is not as bad as it looks, but cable, spring, and so on are lost. I hope i can get a replacement set from Slingshot. If i get this one on the road again i'll post some new pics.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

whoarrior said:


> I bought a Slingshot Road Frame from 87-89 i think. The condition of the frame is not as bad as it looks, but cable, spring, and so on are lost. I hope i can get a replacement set from Slingshot. If i get this one on the road again i'll post some new pics.


The problem I think you'll find, is that the cable and coil set up for that frame is very different from what Slingshot now uses.
You can try, but I doubt they have any replacement parts that date back that far...wish they did.

I can also say that emailing their customer service isn't all that quick at getting back to you. They're more interested in the current line up of frames...

Cool bike though! Love those _really_ old one's!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Here's my oldest.
88/89 frame.
It's more beat up than it looks...


----------



## oldman (Feb 7, 2005)

*upgraded Prague's one and only Slingshot*

hi,

finally received all parts (some got stuck in customs...) and managed to throw them at my bike. 
Pulled the threaded headset off and added a threadless one.
Took the original Slingshot forks off (they are for sale...  ...148mm steerer with 40mm thread), as well as the stem and the Real Design levers.
Now I have got a Manitou Comp with Eglund kit and a Synros stem. 
And, managed to find an IRD Widget; run them with Kookas now.
Have ridden the bike on some serious trails and can't get enough of it!
oldman


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

oldman said:


> hi,
> 
> finally received all parts (some got stuck in customs...) and managed to throw them at my bike.
> Pulled the threaded headset off and added a threadless one.
> ...


IMHO...don't sell the fork.


----------



## moblsv (Nov 7, 2004)

*My 91 SlingShot*

This is my second SlingShot. The first was replaced under warrantee when I broke the frame.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

moblsv said:


> This is my second SlingShot. The first was replaced under warrantee when I broke the frame.


I haven't heard too many stories of Slingshots breaking.

What year frame and when/how did you break yours? I'm curious.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Current pic of my 93 Slingshot.
If you must know, the chain rings are from Moonhead Machine.


----------



## moblsv (Nov 7, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> I haven't heard too many stories of Slingshots breaking.
> 
> What year frame and when/how did you break yours? I'm curious.


I think the original frame was also the '91, if I remember correctly. Actually, I'm not entirely sure I remember the year correctly on this frame, I seem to remember it was a '91. It was the identical color scheme to the one in your second post that says "1 of 18 made for the 1992 race season".

I broke two welds, found both after one long day of riding. The weld where the top tube meets the head tube was cracked. the other was inside the seat tube. there's a piece of metal welded in there and the welds had broken on it so it was vibrating and making a nasty noise.

This frame I have now I have never been happy with. I was told it was the last one they had in that year and it turned out it was actually somewhat defective, I should have made an issue of it but I guess it's too late now. I have to use a spacer on the bottom bracket so the crank arm doesn't hit the frame and the chain still hits the frame when I have the chain on the smallest gear in the rear.

Do you know if Martin Stenger posts here? I noticed a couple pictures of him from back in the day. He may not even remember me but we somewhat knew each other when we went to school at the University of Utah and he used to lap me at the local races. Last I heard a friend we have in common told me he was in Mammoth.


----------



## moblsv (Nov 7, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Does anyone know where to find (or has seen in person) a Titanium Slingshot?
> I'd take a half or full Ti...I know they were made for a short while c. 93/94....I'd love to own one. Any leads or info would be great.


I have no idea where to find one but I did see one in person at Wild Rose Bike Shop in Salt Lake City back in the early 90's when it was made. Maybe somebody there could give you a lead.


----------



## moblsv (Nov 7, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> I haven't heard too many stories of Slingshots breaking.
> 
> What year frame and when/how did you break yours? I'm curious.


I just realized I was wrong about my first SlingShot. It was actually just like the one in the "end of the trail" picture. The frame with 'slingshot' all spelled out in big block letters. Exact same color scheme too.


----------



## GrumpyOne (Jan 7, 2004)

I've seen a few that the lower cable attachment failed at the bottom bracket, but seat tube failures where the most common breakages prior to 1995. In 1995 they went to a large diameter seat tube and ovalized it where it met the BB shell. Prior to that, they used a flat plate welded into the "standard" size seat tube. I believe they actually drilled a few holes in the seat tube and "spot" tig welded it from the outside. If you look close at your seat tubes, you'll see the welds on either side of the seat tube starting about 2/3 of the way down.

jw

BTW - I've had a 1991, 1994, and a 1995 Slingshot. (Photo is of the 1995 and you can just make out the seat tube BB junction.)



moblsv said:


> I broke two welds, found both after one long day of riding. The weld where the top tube meets the head tube was cracked. the other was inside the seat tube. there's a piece of metal welded in there and the welds had broken on it so it was vibrating and making a nasty noise.


----------



## sylvain (Mar 19, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Does anyone know where to find (or has seen in person) a Titanium Slingshot?
> I'd take a half or full Ti...I know they were made for a short while c. 93/94....I'd love to own one. Any leads or info would be great.


Here's one in MBA Feb '92 - nice!:


----------



## 62phatcat (Mar 27, 2005)

*Cable tension on a '94 Slingshot*

Hi

I have a question about the cable tension on a '94 Slingshot. To what extent is the nut above the spring adjustable and if it is, what's the 'range' of coil compression from soft to stiff? How slack is too slack?

I ask because I've just finished a restoration on my '94 Slingshot. I'll post some pics soon. I used the cable, coil and clip from my other frame - also a '94 (serial numbers quite close) and exactly the same size.

Although the two cables are the same length I was mildly surprised to observe minor differences between the two in the crimping at both the bottom bracket end and the spring end. When attaching the cable to the new bike I noticed that less frame compression was required to fasten it to the fitting under the head tube than was required with this cable on the other frame.

Not sure how others do this but I turn the Sling upside down and lean on the b/b, pulling the fork towards me, which compresses the frame a little - about a cm - allowing you to slide the pin through.

I reasoned that because there was less compression required to fasten the cable the coil and board will flex more, giving a softer ride. The other bike needed more compression (though not much more - maybe 5mm) to attach the cable and, presumably, returned a firmer ride since the coil was already compressed a bit more.

I thought this was interesting and it made me wonder about the adjustability. It's not something I've heard mentioned, the ability to 'tune' the ride by fiddling with this.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Elevation12000 (Jun 16, 2004)

*Slingshot, BIKE Juni91 (German)*









2 
3 
4

Positive review.  Brief conclusion: Downhill the wheels are better attached to the ground, nevertheless the greatest advantage of the Slingshot design is not comfort. The Slingshot provides smoother traction (the article is saying it works like a modern of traction control system) and gives energy in return at a point that benefits optimal 360 pedalling (energy return system).


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Elevation12 said:


> Positive review. :) Brief conclusion: Downhill the wheels are better attached to the ground, nevertheless the greatest advantage of the Slingshot design is not comfort. The Slingshot provides smoother traction (the article is saying it works like a modern of traction control system) and gives energy in return at a point that benefits optimal 360 pedalling (energy return system).[/QUOTE]
> 
> Cool review Mel! I don't have that year frame yet...


----------



## Elevation12000 (Jun 16, 2004)

Me neither... I am even wondering whether there will be one in the country. Never saw one.

Great to hear you liked it. I will post Slingshot content whenever I stumble upon it in newly acquired vintage mags.


----------



## Elevation12000 (Jun 16, 2004)

The above review is already gone. All pics and mag scans I ever posted are gone! Fortunately I saved them all on my computer. I made new hyperlinks and all mag scans can again be viewed on FatCogs.

I post the Slingshot review again:

Slingshot, BIKE Juni91








2
3
4

Positive review. Brief conclusion: Downhill the wheels are better attached to the ground, nevertheless the greatest advantage of the Slingshot design is not comfort. The Slingshot provides smoother traction (the article is saying it works like a modern of traction control system) and gives energy in return at a point that benefits optimal 360 pedalling (energy return system).


----------



## N10S (Sep 27, 2004)

Just picked-up a 95 Slingshot off of ebay.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=98083&item=7163808545&rd=1

I am not typically one for impulse buying,(Well ok, maybe sometimes!) but the bike looked pretty clean, and the fork pushed me over the edge! I have wanted a Slingshot for a while, and look forward to owning and riding one. What kind of decals did the 95 vintage bikes have? Any feedback is appreciated.

Seems like I remember reading that certain types of Boom-tube decals are still available through Slingshotbikes(I think from one of your posts on FirstFlight Eric). I have been trying to call Slingshot over the past couple of days but they are kind of tough to catch in. Guess thats to be expected with small botique bike manufacturers. Need to email them tomorrow I suppose.

Thanks for starting this thread Eric, and thanks to all that have contributed with great info and excellent pictures of their bikes!

Jeff


----------



## tamjam (Jan 23, 2004)

Keeping this tread alive. Found it after this thread on the 29er board today got me looking into the history of board breakage on Slingshots. Seems like there are a good number of old 26ers still running strong, can whatever extra forces poster 'number2' mentions that big wheels put on the board really be that bad?


----------



## Noserider (Oct 8, 2005)

I have just had a search through my old mags and found a 1994 copy of mtb pro.
It has a review of a MT4 sling shot.
Anyone want it?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Noserider said:


> I have just had a search through my old mags and found a 1994 copy of mtb pro.
> It has a review of a MT4 sling shot.
> Anyone want it?


I do!

Check your PM's.


----------



## Noserider (Oct 8, 2005)

No PMs yet.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

tamjam said:


> Keeping this tread alive. Found it after this thread on the 29er board today got me looking into the history of board breakage on Slingshots. Seems like there are a good number of old 26ers still running strong, can whatever extra forces poster 'number2' mentions that big wheels put on the board really be that bad?


I am not sure what "extra forces" he could be talking about either. AFAIK the flex board location does not vary much with any frame size. The bottom of the head tube on the Big Shot may be a little higher than a 26" frame.

I am not going to worry about it and just ride my B'Shot.

number2's post has the feel of sour grapes.


----------



## number2 (Dec 11, 2004)

No sour grapes just hard facts. I feel I have the responsability to let the buyers know what their getting into.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

number2 said:


> No sour grapes just hard facts. I feel I have the responsability to let the buyers know what their getting into.


Then give us the full story and some one else that can back it up. this looks like a small part of one side of the story. Information without conformation can not be taken as fact.

We have no idea you who are.

Rumors are easy to start.


----------



## number2 (Dec 11, 2004)

shiggy said:


> Then give us the full story and some one else that can back it up. this looks like a small part of one side of the story. Information without conformation can not be taken as fact.
> 
> We have no idea you who are.
> 
> Rumors are easy to start.


I have been involved with slingshot in some way for about 10 years, the last involvment was a partnership in the company. I was also the poduct manager and part of the new "design team" that made the 29" frame. I am not going to give out names on this forum, you can use my information anyway you want or not.
The reason the newer frames have a quicker failure rate is : 1 the rear triangle stiffness was increased by using lighter and larger OD stays with ritchey dropouts combined with 2 a stiffer boom tube with a 1.125 head tube and a hand built fork combined with 3 a board material that was not able to withstand the extra force generated by the above. In or around 1998 the "scotchply" material design was sold to another company(SCICOM) and was being developed for other uses. Slingshot started using the new product when they started to cnc machine the board box for there frames, while this did not present a problem at the time because they did not change there tubing specs. The reason the older frames last longer: original Scotchply board and smaller OD tubing and 1" head tubes and possibly the old box shape? 
Rather than try to fix the problem with a new board material the current owners desided to make it fixable by a shop or the owner( you can not do it with a steel frame without alot of tooling and some of the old board material etc ). 
I am 5' 7 and weigh 180 lb and was able to make a board fail in 6 mo. on a 26" SS and 3mo. on a 29" SS 
This was under normal riding conditions, similar failure rates were had by several local riders.
All riders were on SS frames, some were folding 26" all the 29" were non folding. 
The new design is being made in china and is aluminum. I Don't know much more than what I've seen in a few interbike pics. The prototypes were built in the US and were raced by some of their factory team. That is all.


----------



## tamjam (Jan 23, 2004)

number2 said:


> I have been involved with slingshot in some way for about 10 years, the last involvment was a partnership in the company. I was also the poduct manager and part of the new "design team" that made the 29" frame. I am not going to give out names on this forum, you can use my information anyway you want or not.


I talked to Scott at Slingshot this morning. He said he knows who you are, but would not say. He and his product manager are working on a response to your post, which they'll send to me, and I will post here once I get it. I need to know the full story.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

number2 said:


> I have been involved with slingshot in some way for about 10 years, the last involvment was a partnership in the company...
> I am 5' 7 and weigh 180 lb and was able to make a board fail in 6 mo. on a 26" SS and 3mo. on a 29" SS
> This was under normal riding conditions, similar failure rates were had by several local riders.
> All riders were on SS frames, some were folding 26" all the 29" were non folding.
> The new design is being made in china and is aluminum. I Don't know much more than what I've seen in a few interbike pics. The prototypes were built in the US and were raced by some of their factory team. That is all.


Interesting. And reserving judgement.

Your story has changed a bit. On the 29er board you implied the problem was specific to, and because of, the 29er design. Not a change in tubing sizes. Not a change in the board material. No mention of general design issues regardless of wheel size.


----------



## number2 (Dec 11, 2004)

shiggy said:


> Interesting. And reserving judgement.
> 
> Your story has changed a bit. On the 29er board you implied the problem was specific to, and because of, the 29er design. Not a change in tubing sizes. Not a change in the board material. No mention of general design issues regardless of wheel size.


That is not what I was implying,and I'm sorry it looked that way. The problem is worse with the 29'' frame than 26" and the SS set up was worse than the geared. I think you are taking me the wrong way here, I'm not trying to degrade the slingshot name or the 29'' wheel, I'm just letting you know what I have known for a few years. I have been riding 29" wheels exclusivly for the last 3 years and am a devout fan. I also own several slingshots and still think the design has alot going for it. I do not ride a slingshot mtb any longer but I still enjoy it in road bike form.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

number2 said:


> That is not what I was implying,and I'm sorry it looked that way. The problem is worse with the 29'' frame than 26" and the SS set up was worse than the geared. I think you are taking me the wrong way here, I'm not trying to degrade the slingshot name or the 29'' wheel, I'm just letting you know what I have known for a few years. I have been riding 29" wheels exclusivly for the last 3 years and am a devout fan. I also own several slingshots and still think the design has alot going for it. I do not ride a slingshot mtb any longer but I still enjoy it in road bike form.


Honestly, I appreciate your input. I just like knowing where it is coming from.

Do you know if/where I can get a softer spring for my BS?


----------



## number2 (Dec 11, 2004)

shiggy said:


> Honestly, I appreciate your input. I just like knowing where it is coming from.
> 
> Do you know if/where I can get a softer spring for my BS?


The springs on slingshots are a stock die spring that can be had at any die supply house. I don't recall the wieght of the stock spring but if you take it with you they can tell the size. Die springs change in OD and length when the load changes so I'm not sure a softer spring will fit.


----------



## GonaSovereign (Sep 20, 2004)

*CF "Slingshot"*

Anyone else see the Slingshot-style carbon bike? It's a home-made job. Photos from the Weight Weenies site.


----------



## surlytman (Nov 9, 2005)

Just started watching this forumn. I dig it! I am so tired of the techno weenies. I have been riding a Slingshot Boom tube bike since the fall of 92. No pics right now, I am building a new house and it is packed away with the rest of my herd in sotorage. 

Mine is the 93 Team Yellow version in a 17" long. I also have a mod that I have never seen. A Pro-Action downtube. I sold Slingshots back then and got to try this new deal. It really made the bike a blast on steep technical downhills. 

I will try to get pics shot soon.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

surlytman said:


> Just started watching this forumn. I dig it! I am so tired of the techno weenies. I have been riding a Slingshot Boom tube bike since the fall of 92. No pics right now, I am building a new house and it is packed away with the rest of my herd in sotorage.
> 
> Mine is the 93 Team Yellow version in a 17" long. I also have a mod that I have never seen. A Pro-Action downtube. I sold Slingshots back then and got to try this new deal. It really made the bike a blast on steep technical downhills.
> 
> I will try to get pics shot soon.


Super curious to see it!

What else do you have in your 'herd'?


----------



## surlytman (Nov 9, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> Super curious to see it!
> 
> What else do you have in your 'herd'?


Lets see, a restored Pinarello road bike with newer Campy. a Surly 1x1. a Surly Karate Monkey, a Bianchi Project 7 29er, a Burly Rock and Roll Softride Tandem, Schwinn Joey Garcia 20 incherSeveral British 3 speeds, an old Schwinn Moab steel hardtail set up with moustache bars, my wifes Alpinstar, I know I am forgetting some stuff here?

I have saved most of the vintage chi chi parts I have ever bought. IRD brakes in 3DV Old Syncros, American stem and other goodies...............this forum kinda rocks!


----------



## number2 (Dec 11, 2004)

if you want to know the real truth about slingshot bikes email [email protected]


----------



## vdubbusrider (Jul 28, 2004)

number2 said:


> if you want to know the real truth about slingshot bikes email [email protected]


 im intrigued. e-mail sent.


----------



## cyclodan (Feb 15, 2004)

Did anyone else notice that the all steel Slingshot seems to be a thing of the past? They are not offering one for '06.


----------



## cyclodan (Feb 15, 2004)

How come this thread is all scrambled up suddenly? There are three recent posts in the middle of the second page.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

cyclodan said:


> How come this thread is all scrambled up suddenly? There are three recent posts in the middle of the second page.


 Looks fine in my usual "threaded" view.


----------



## jacdykema (Apr 10, 2006)

Hello all. I used to ride a mid 90's slingshot but had to sell it due to being a broke college student a few years ago. I had also gotten out of riding but am now looking to start again. If anyone hears of a reasonably priced Slingshot frame/fork and drops me a line I would be eternally geatful. I also have a Slingshot BMX frame sitting awaiting a repaint/build-up at home that a friend gave to me when I used to work at Rock N' Road Cycles in Muskegon, MI. I'll post pictures the next time I'm home.


----------



## retrobikeguy (Oct 27, 2005)

*Hi Guys............Slingshot newbie*

Just got this slingshot as a frame recently , always liked the look of em so I thought 'Why not' 
The photo was taken last week hence no cables, but I have ridden it snice then and I 
have to say...............its quite an experience and its gonna take some getting used to.

anyway here it is ,its a 1993 and its got a Suntour xc-comp/pro groupset


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

OK, so how do these things ride? Are they laturality stiff? Rumpfy, whats the scoop?


----------



## double0b (Aug 8, 2005)

*Gotta add my slingshot*

Great thread. Sorry for the grainy pic.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

retrobikeguy said:


> Just got this slingshot as a frame recently , always liked the look of em so I thought 'Why not'
> The photo was taken last week hence no cables, but I have ridden it snice then and I
> have to say...............its quite an experience and its gonna take some getting used to.
> 
> anyway here it is ,its a 1993 and its got a Suntour xc-comp/pro groupset


So far so good?

They really are a fun bike. You get lots of attention on them, thats for sure!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

kb11 said:


> OK, so how do these things ride? Are they laturality stiff? Rumpfy, whats the scoop?


I've had every bit of 6 or 7 different Slingshots over the years. They're a fun bike, and from what I've seen of your riding style, you'd probably like it actually. They're a good bike for a smoother rider, someone who keep the tires on the ground.

I'm down to just having the 92 team frame set up as an SS and the 88/89 which is awaiting a repaint.

You're more than welcome to ride my single speeded Slingshot if you want (next time we're in the same place).


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> I've had every bit of 6 or 7 different Slingshots over the years. They're a fun bike, and from what I've seen of your riding style, you'd probably like it actually. They're a good bike for a smoother rider, someone who keep the tires on the ground.
> 
> I'm down to just having the 92 team frame set up as an SS and the 88/89 which is awaiting a repaint.
> 
> You're more than welcome to ride my single speeded Slingshot if you want (next time we're in the same place).


No dead sailors here


----------



## AKamp (Jan 26, 2004)

Well, I just bought one off of EBay. I may have paid a little too much but didn't feel like waiting till the last minute. Got outbid in the last 7 seconds a few days ago on another. I do have a couple of questions though. First, is it possible to take the frame apart for shipping or are the boards bonded in and then bolted? Also, is a 96 suspension corrected. Looking at this tread there are some newer (mid 90's) with rigid forks that don't look to be suspension corrected. I am kind of hoping it isn't, I have been hanging on to a NOS Koski fork for probably 10 years and was hoping to use that. My last questions is what is the Pro-Action downtube that someone mentioned a few posts ago?? Thanks and I will post some pics when it is built.


----------



## dirt diggler (Jan 14, 2004)

Before


----------



## dirt diggler (Jan 14, 2004)

after 34x18 gearing.


----------



## AKamp (Jan 26, 2004)

dirt diggler said:


> after 34x18 gearing.


Mr. Dig,

Why the new stem, looks to be the same except for the color. Nice looking bike.


----------



## jacdykema (Apr 10, 2006)

AKamp said:


> Well, I just bought one off of EBay. I may have paid a little too much but didn't feel like waiting till the last minute. Got outbid in the last 7 seconds a few days ago on another. I do have a couple of questions though. First, is it possible to take the frame apart for shipping or are the boards bonded in and then bolted? Also, is a 96 suspension corrected. Looking at this tread there are some newer (mid 90's) with rigid forks that don't look to be suspension corrected. I am kind of hoping it isn't, I have been hanging on to a NOS Koski fork for probably 10 years and was hoping to use that. My last questions is what is the Pro-Action downtube that someone mentioned a few posts ago?? Thanks and I will post some pics when it is built.


I believe that the '96's were suspension adjusted. Mine was a '94 and I'm pretty sure that was the last year they were not. A friend had some problems with buying a rigid fork for a non-suspension adjusted frame (a '95 I believe) and it handling weird.

As far as the Pro Action downtube goes, it is a hollow aluminum tube with an elastomer on the end that fits over the cable. As it was explained to me, Slingshot had a expert/pro downhiller on the squad in the mid-90's (when I was still riding) and his only complaint about the Slingshot design was that during hard braking the frame would compress, thus shrinking the wheelbase. The Pro Action downtube fixed this by allowing the frame to swing out (during hard pedaling) but not to swing in (under hard braking). I think I still have one lying around somewhere, I never put it on because I never noticed that problem.

Oh yeah, I REALLY want to start riding again and REALLY love Slingshots (made in Michigan, whoop whoop!) so if anyone has a sling they're looking to get rid of please let me know. I also got my Slingshot BMX frame from my dad's house and will post pictures soon.


----------



## dirt diggler (Jan 14, 2004)

AKamp,
Stem had more of a degree, besides i have several bikes so alot of parts tradings happens alot.

as far as the differences - spinergy rear wheel is gone, XT hydro brakes replaced the avid mechs, single speed drivetrain with salsa 34t chainring.


----------



## fatchanceti (Jan 12, 2005)

banks said:


> For some weird reason  that I have not yet come to grips with it; I am wanting a Bigshot--29" wheel'd unit. Leave it rigid in the front and fly..........


something like this?



It's a new frame (the Farmboy) but a few retro parts: Regal seat, square taper BB and old Specialized StrongArm compact cranks, Sachs/Ritchey twist shifter (1x9).

It joins a 2004 Slingshot folding road bike (custom built for a mtb journalist to test: Dan Koeppel I think) in my current stable. My college friend/roommate was the Slingshot trials rider (Robert Lawson). The aluminum tube covering the cable on that bike was to prevent too much compression during some of the more extreme trials moves (during a big hop, or a front wheel landing probably) IIRC. They also offered it on some of the CX bikes from a few years ago. I believe there were two total 20" trials bikes built. Very cool.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

*I see a Slingshot in my future.*

I have room for one more bike.:thumbsup:


----------



## surlytman (Nov 9, 2005)

jacdykema said:


> I believe that the '96's were suspension adjusted. Mine was a '94 and I'm pretty sure that was the last year they were not. A friend had some problems with buying a rigid fork for a non-suspension adjusted frame (a '95 I believe) and it handling weird.
> 
> As far as the Pro Action downtube goes, it is a hollow aluminum tube with an elastomer on the end that fits over the cable. As it was explained to me, Slingshot had a expert/pro downhiller on the squad in the mid-90's (when I was still riding) and his only complaint about the Slingshot design was that during hard braking the frame would compress, thus shrinking the wheelbase. The Pro Action downtube fixed this by allowing the frame to swing out (during hard pedaling) but not to swing in (under hard braking). I think I still have one lying around somewhere, I never put it on because I never noticed that problem.
> 
> Oh yeah, I REALLY want to start riding again and REALLY love Slingshots (made in Michigan, whoop whoop!) so if anyone has a sling they're looking to get rid of please let me know. I also got my Slingshot BMX frame from my dad's house and will post pictures soon.


You are the ONLY other person that I know of that has the downtube! I am back up and running online wise and will try to get a pic FINALLY of my Sling'


----------



## puh_rin_cess (Nov 15, 2006)

*Bob Lawson's Slingshot trials bike*

Hi! I was wondering if anyone knows where or who bought the SLINGSHOT TRIALS bike that ROBERT (BOB) LAWSOM used, and that he sold on ebay. If anyone has any idea, please email me or send me a message. I would like to buy it back. Thanks!


----------



## midget (Dec 29, 2005)

for all of you who are wondering what's going on over at slingshot i would point you to the blog. they have a few photos of some bikes they are playing with. i rode the slinger with the lefty at the iceman cometh race this year and it was a blast, very fun. i have also thrown a leg over the 69er, also a great riding bike. 
www.slingshotbikes.blogspot.com


----------



## SStrailrider (Dec 4, 2006)

For all the Slingshot fans out there - check out this website. It's Mark Groendal's new bike company and still employing the same Sling-Power tech as the original Slingshot bikes. Personnally, I think Slingshot's new aluminum designs and stabs at "full suspension" bikes are asthetically hideous compared to the early-mid 90's frame design. These new frames are a little more appealing.

I know this isn't really vintage equipment, but the idea is nearly as old as mountain biking itself. Enjoy! 

www.erbbike.com


----------



## Pulli (Feb 7, 2004)

*Erb*

These ERB bikes are really cool. I think they would be worth a try.
I like the design. Very URTish though.


----------



## finger51 (Jul 21, 2006)

Rumpfy said:


> Does anyone know where to find (or has seen in person) a Titanium Slingshot?
> I'd take a half or full Ti...I know they were made for a short while c. 93/94....I'd love to own one. Any leads or info would be great.


If I remember correctly, Scott Quiring used to fab for slingshot back in the day. He does some serious quality fabrication these days. You might want to contact him and ask if he'll do a custom for you. Good luck 'finding' one though, every sling owner I've ever known would sooner lose a nut before they sold their slingshot.


----------



## finger51 (Jul 21, 2006)

Here's a few shots of my farmboy-- I've had it for about 4 months now. It is pulling double duty as my commuter and I take it up to Marin as often as possible
Stripped the TT myself and had sycip powder coat the rear triangle. The fork is a Scott Quiring custom job.










with the fork that came with it (sibex- nice but too flexy for me)


















mid-build









local playground shots, headlands and Mt. Tam (my wife is very happy that I got the farmboy- she now gets to ride my zaskar instead of her old peugot k-mart bike)


----------



## Lid (Feb 13, 2007)

*Circus problems*

Well I finally rebuilt the old 92/93 Sling shot i bought from some bloke and found that the fiber plate is pritty much shot. The front and the back of the bike head in different directions like some kind of circus bike (bolts are tight).
Contacted the new Sling shot guys and they said that they were not doing any refurbs on old frames at all (with or without paint) but offered to sell me one of their new ones.

Anybody out there got any sugestions?

Oh yea here are some smilies:madman: :madmax: :madman: :madmax: :madman: :eekster: :eekster: :skep: :skep: :skep:


----------



## Lid (Feb 13, 2007)

*Circus problems*

Wife says; "Run away and join the circus".

Suppose I could put a piece of alley in there but that defeats the whole concept of the bike


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Lid said:


> Well I finally rebuilt the old 92/93 Sling shot i bought from some bloke and found that the fiber plate is pritty much shot. The front and the back of the bike head in different directions like some kind of circus bike (bolts are tight).
> Contacted the new Sling shot guys and they said that they were not doing any refurbs on old frames at all (with or without paint) but offered to sell me one of their new ones.
> 
> Anybody out there got any sugestions?


Yeah, you're pretty much SOL now. The new owners of the company aren't too cool IMO.

I have an older Sling as well thats a bit out of alignment...not much I can do about it.

You tires will bald on one side faster!


----------



## finger51 (Jul 21, 2006)

Lid said:


> Well I finally rebuilt the old 92/93 Sling shot i bought from some bloke and found that the fiber plate is pritty much shot. The front and the back of the bike head in different directions like some kind of circus bike (bolts are tight).
> Contacted the new Sling shot guys and they said that they were not doing any refurbs on old frames at all (with or without paint) but offered to sell me one of their new ones.
> 
> Anybody out there got any sugestions?
> ...


I'd be willing to bet you could find out what those 3m fiber boards are 'really' used for- It just seems unlikely that 3m makes those boards just for slingshots. I'd bet that slingshot found them being used in some other application (like some kind of windsurfer fitting, or lawn furniture or _something_ that is mass produced by the thousands) and modified it themselves. Getting a company like 3m to make a few hundred of these boards per year just seems very unlikely, it wouldn't be worth the effort.

You could try to find a big hunk of fiber plastic and shape it yourself with a belt sander or something. There just isn't a whole lot of engineering in that thing, it wouldn't be rocket surgery.

Then just pay some local high school kid $5 to test it out (he he)


----------



## fatchanceti (Jan 12, 2005)

If it CAN be fixed, and if it was my bike - I know who I'd contact - Scott Quiring. Scott worked/raced at Slingshot back in the old days and probably knows as much about those frames as anybody. I think he even built some of the later US-made frames - so it's at least worth a call/email.

FCTi


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Mark Groendal is also making bikes again (under a different company name). I'm sure he would be able to answer that question as well.


----------



## JohnnyH (Mar 21, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Mark Groendal is also making bikes again (under a different company name). I'm sure he would be able to answer that question as well.


Here it is: http://www.erbbikes.com/


----------



## Rouge (Apr 18, 2006)

New thread opened:

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=298662

thanks
Ale

Hallo,

I'm restoring a 1990 Slingshot frame.
It has been repainted and now it is missing all the decals. I think i need one like the picures attached.
Anyone could help me taking a closeup picture of one of their bike, so I can reproduce it?

many thanks

Alex


----------



## CdaleTony (Jun 21, 2005)

Anyone run a Lefty on their Slingshot?
Half a fork, Half a bike....

CDT


----------



## midget (Dec 29, 2005)

i have run a lefty on a slingshot. i had one on a 69er set up, the put one on the ripper and raced it at Iceman. then i jumped to the big wheeled farmboy and converted the lefty for that. to me it was the best of the freaks

let me tell you about the stares i'd get and the questions....


----------



## Rouge (Apr 18, 2006)

*Here it is mine!*

Finally I set up this sling of 1990. 
It is almost definitive, but the seat post is not the right one due it is a 26.8 and I need a 26.6 difficult to find that size.
The decals are missing,but thanks to Bigweel they will be back soon.
What do you think about it?


----------



## Rouge (Apr 18, 2006)

*Here it is mine!*

delete


----------



## Rouge (Apr 18, 2006)

*again*

some pictures


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Rouge said:


> Finally I set up this sling of 1990.
> It is almost definitive, but the seat post is not the right one due it is a 26.8 and I need a 26.6 difficult to find that size.
> The decals are missing,but thanks to Bigweel they will be back soon.
> What do you think about it?


Niiice!

Great looking Slingshot. I've got one just like it I need to restore....though I think that frame is an 88 or 89 I'm pretty sure.

Bigwheel would know.


----------



## Rouge (Apr 18, 2006)

Rumpfy said:


> Niiice!
> 
> Great looking Slingshot. I've got one just like it I need to restore....though I think that frame is an 88 or 89 I'm pretty sure.
> 
> Bigwheel would know.


Post some pictures!
I'm still don't know exactly the year.
Firstflight has one of 1990 similar but the wire is connected to the front head tube.
In Italy came out a bike test of this exact frame in 1991....i'm sure that it is earlier than 1991. 
Bigwheel?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Rouge said:


> Post some pictures!
> I'm still don't know exactly the year.
> Firstflight has one of 1990 similar but the wire is connected to the front head tube.
> In Italy came out a bike test of this exact frame in 1991....i'm sure that it is earlier than 1991.
> Bigwheel?


It's pretty worked over right now...but I'll have some paint on it soon.
I also think its a tiny bit crooked.


----------



## Rouge (Apr 18, 2006)

*Nice!!*

Before repaint it, could you take an HD picture of the true temper tubing label and the front tube label? 
I can make an HD scan of decals and send them to you, so you can reproduce them as originals. What do you think?

[email protected]

Thanks
Alex


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Rouge said:


> Before repaint it, could you take an HD picture of the true temper tubing label and the front tube label?
> I can make an HD scan of decals and send them to you, so you can reproduce them as originals. What do you think?
> 
> [email protected]
> ...


I already have factory replacement decals for this. No headtube decal on this frame. I can take a picture of the frame tubing decal easy enough.


----------



## purdyboy (Nov 15, 2005)

*Possible 3M material solution...*

For many years I worked with vibrating materials handling equipment which used little 3M spring packs. These were similar, if not the same, as your Slingshot springs.
I am currently contracting for this same company during my University holidays (so I can afford to eat...).
I will look into who the suppliers of the springs are. You may have to make the springs yourself from raw blanks or perhaps one of the suppliers can take a sample spring and make a few for you (group buy etc).
I don't want to get your hopes up too high, but the new Slingshot company DON'T have a monoploy on that 3M leaf spring material.

I don't own a slingshot but I think it stinks that they refuse to honour service of their old products or instead shaft current owners with stupid prices.:madmax:

"well if you love it that much i'm sure you can sell a kidney and buy a new one from us".

Particularly when they are a niche "cult" type product that i'm sure benefits from word-of-mouth by passionate current owners.

Here is a link to show what i'm talking about with the 3M leaf springs:
http://www.fmctechnologies.com/upload/f-serieslightfeeders.pdf
Look at the pictures of these blue machines. See the little fibre springs between the base and the pan? They come in all sizes. I'm sure you could modify one to suit or maybe even find one of the right section size - just cut and drill.

Also talk to people who worked with the old Slingshot mob and see if they can tell you what a spring changeout involved. Find out any info you can.

Can anyone give some dimensions of their spring, doesn't need to be too accurate for now.

I'll try to get back to you with more.


----------



## finger51 (Jul 21, 2006)

purdyboy said:


> Possible 3M material solution...


yeah it just seems really unikely that 3m is just producing these flex boards just for slingshots. How many do they mak a year? 200? 500?

I bet Scott Quiring would know what they _really_ are.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

purdyboy said:


> For many years I worked with vibrating materials handling equipment which used little 3M spring packs. These were similar, if not the same, as your Slingshot springs.
> I am currently contracting for this same company during my University holidays (so I can afford to eat...).
> I will look into who the suppliers of the springs are. You may have to make the springs yourself from raw blanks or perhaps one of the suppliers can take a sample spring and make a few for you (group buy etc).
> I don't want to get your hopes up too high, but the new Slingshot company DON'T have a monoploy on that 3M leaf spring material.
> ...


That'd be fantastic!

Means there might be hope for my 88 thats sitting a bit crooked. 

Might be hard to measure exactly the size but I'll give it a shot.


----------



## fatchanceti (Jan 12, 2005)

*Road shot*

Not sure if I have posted this bike or not (its stablemate is the black FarmBoy posted earlier), just snapped a few pics after this morning's commute.



and a shot showing the junction on this folding frame:



Remove the bolt (pictured just behind the fibreboard), separate the shift and brake cables (all use threaded cable splitters), remove the cable from the BB junction. The Top tube/upper seat tube (you can see the larger diameter tubing which slides over the smaller dia. lower seat tube) slides up, and bingo - two pieces.

Some history on this particular bike:

I bought it as a demo from Slingshot back in maybe 2004? Supposedly this frame was built up and sent out to Dan "Hug the Bunny" Koeppel (from Mountain Bike Mag) to review. He rode it a few times (???) and it got sent back to Slingshot, then to me. For the longest time I looked for his writeup featuring this bike, but never saw anything. Oh well.

I was told when I got it that it was not stock, in that it used the lighter "Ultimate" tubeset, along with the folding mechanism. Who knows if this is true.?!? When I unpacked it and put it together it weighted about 19lbs (full DA 10sp, including wheels). Not bad considering the frame probably weighs around 4.5 lbs.

I was going to ship the bike all over (I travel for work) so I took a lot of the blingy DA stuff (read: high resale value) off and threw some Ultegra 9 shifters and a Ritchey 50/36 WCS Compact crank on, along with some Colorado Cyclist built DA7700/Open Pro wheels and that's how it sits today.

OK, back to the dirty bikes, sorry to bore you all with my silly little road bike.


----------



## Rouge (Apr 18, 2006)

Rumpfy said:


> I already have factory replacement decals for this. No headtube decal on this frame. I can take a picture of the frame tubing decal easy enough.


Great!!! 
please, could you take me a front picture of the true temper tubing label?

Many thanks

Alex


----------



## Lid (Feb 13, 2007)

Hi Guys. 
Meant to get back to let you know what I did with my split fiber-board Slingshot.
Basically took your advise (thank you) and contacted Mark Groendal and Scott Quiring.
Mark seriously looked into the problem and decided that he was unable to perform the replacement of the fiber-boards.
Scott said that he had some boards in his possessiion and that he could do the necessary repair. So I shipped my frame to him and it is still there. He is in contact but has his own business building bikes....so not yet done the repair.


Currently waiting with baited breath.


----------



## felixe (Aug 10, 2007)

*I think I can help you find a fibre board?*



finger51 said:


> yeah it just seems really unikely that 3m is just producing these flex boards just for slingshots. How many do they mak a year? 200? 500?
> 
> I bet Scott Quiring would know what they _really_ are.


Hi Finger51 and all you fellow "old school" slingshot riders over there in USA. I have recently been looking into replacing the fiber board on my 94 slingshot as I have had it resprayed red and I am re-building it to start riding after a 7 year break (injuries, work, relocating etc) Here is a link to 3m scotchply in my local city Brisbane.

http://www.cuttosize.com.au/products/3m.html

As you can see from the website the fiber board can be machined. I still have the last board so I plan to take the bike frame and board to them, get a second board and hopefully enquire about which is the correct epoxy. I spoke to the local branch of the company and they were very confident they could help me. This all came about because I was able to call 3m in Sydney and I just kept asking until someone knew what I was on about.:thumbsup: The lady @ 3m who helped me actually had seen the bike before!

I have also replaced my bolts and nylocs no problem, just went to a specialist bolt store.

Lastly I needed to replace the cable as it had been frayed from years of riding and rubbing on the bottle cage (extender/double adapter) so I went to a chandlery (sailing stuff) and had them produce an exact copy of the cable with the thread @ one end and the pin at the other. The only problem was the new pin (now metric, not imperial) was a touch too big so I took the bike back to the local frame maker who re-drilled the hole, touched up the paint and fitted the pin.

Happy days - I am now looking for a good group set - I am thinking Sram?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

felixe said:


> Hi Finger51 and all you fellow "old school" slingshot riders over there in USA. I have recently been looking into replacing the fiber board on my 94 slingshot as I have had it resprayed red and I am re-building it to start riding after a 7 year break (injuries, work, relocating etc) Here is a link to 3m scotchply in my local city Brisbane.
> 
> http://www.cuttosize.com.au/products/3m.html
> 
> ...


Wow!
Crazy research and effort to get the Slinger back up and running again! Nice.

I'm starting to consider a board replacement for my older Slingshot. Good info here, thank you!


----------



## finger51 (Jul 21, 2006)

felixe said:


> Hi Finger51 and all you fellow "old school" slingshot riders over there in USA. I have recently been looking into replacing the fiber board on my 94 slingshot as I have had it resprayed red and I am re-building it to start riding after a 7 year break (injuries, work, relocating etc) Here is a link to 3m scotchply in my local city Brisbane.
> 
> http://www.cuttosize.com.au/products/3m.html
> 
> ...


 Hey Felixe~

Yeah, I have to concur with Rumpfy- nice job! Great thinking going to a chandlery for the cable too. I never would have thought of that.
Looking forward to seeing some pics. Enjoy your ride!


----------



## finger51 (Jul 21, 2006)

fatchanceti said:


> Not sure if I have posted this bike or not (its stablemate is the black FarmBoy posted earlier), just snapped a few pics after this morning's commute.


Hey Fat!

digging the folder. looks like fun. Question: Is the fiber board the same style as the one on your FarmBoy? Just curious as to when they started using them.
~fing


----------



## midget (Dec 29, 2005)

finger51 said:


> Hey Fat!
> 
> digging the folder. looks like fun. Question: Is the fiber board the same style as the one on your FarmBoy? Just curious as to when they started using them.
> ~fing


 the folder board pictured is not the same as the dogbone style board in the Farm Boy. the board in all newer Slingshots is easily replaced by comparison.


----------



## fatchanceti (Jan 12, 2005)

finger51 said:


> Hey Fat!
> 
> digging the folder. looks like fun. Question: Is the fiber board the same style as the one on your FarmBoy? Just curious as to when they started using them.
> ~fing


yup, what Midget said. My folding road bike frame really doesn't resemble the newer dog bone/aluminum frame much.

I honestly find the older steel frames (like about mid 90's through 2004 or so) the most visually appealing. I guess the Ripper looks pretty aggressive, but it's dissapointingly heavy.

FCTi
(need to change my handle to Slingshot something-or-other since my TiFat is long gone!)


----------



## midget (Dec 29, 2005)

see slingshot factory refab thread in this forum


----------



## Healer (May 18, 2006)

*decals*

If anyone else needs Slingshot decals, I have a bunch, made for the double top tube frames. I'll be glad to send them out to comrades in need. Send me a PM.

SF


----------



## felixe (Aug 10, 2007)

Hi!
Here it is finished and ready to go. I got the decals from Rhinos-bike-orama of ebay.

The frame is the original 1993 model - resprayed (again) red.
The cable has been replaced - see previous posts.
The hinge has been replaced - see previous posts.
The bolts have been replaced.
The drivetrain is Sram cassette with X9 rear and XGen front derailleurs
The crankset and BB are FSA Afterburners.
The pedals are Crank bro's Candy C's
The rear hub is a carbon fibre Suzee with Tioga double eyeletted rim, I had a Suzee hub on the front but as it was disk ready I had to swap it out for a non disk Deore LX so it did not rub on the fork stanchion.
The brakes are Avid V brakes and levers.
The seatpost is Cane creek thudbuster which I can swap for my control tech.
The Stem and bars are my old CODA setup from 1998 with the aheadset converter for threaded steerers.
The headset is a shimano 105.
The shifters are SRAM XO Twist shifters.
The forks are re-commisioned RST Mozo Pro 4.5 inches of travel with coil springs.

That is it, just need new shoes and I can go for a ride.:thumbsup:


----------



## ScottyMTB (Oct 26, 2005)

*94 Slingshot*

Here is mine. 94.


----------



## surlytman (Nov 9, 2005)

What size was that advertised at the swap as? I thought I remember seeing the card say 14 or 15 inch with a TT measurement? With the headtube gusset and the extended seat tube that is more likely a 19"


----------



## ScottyMTB (Oct 26, 2005)

I have the paper, I will go check.


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

*14" Top tube*

Slingshot standardized the top tube on all their frames to fourteen inches cc starting in 1993. Scotty's is actually a 20". the seat tube mast and head tube grow as the size increases while the TT stays at fourteen inches.


----------



## surlytman (Nov 9, 2005)

YETIFIED said:


> Slingshot standardized the top tube on all their frames to fourteen inches cc starting in 1993. Scotty's is actually a 20". the seat tube mast and head tube grow as the size increases while the TT stays at fourteen inches.


Re-read what you typed................you said it backasswards. All rear triangle/SEATTUBE junctions were 14" BUT the TOP TUBES grew according to size. The amount above the seat tube junction and above the toptube at the head tube junction grew up as well.


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

surlytman said:


> Re-read what you typed................you said it backasswards. All rear triangle/SEATTUBE junctions were 14" BUT the TOP TUBES grew according to size. The amount above the seat tube junction and above the toptube at the head tube junction grew up as well.


Thank you for clearing that up, my bad. To anyone who's head is spinning from the time change and my dyslexia, my deepest apologies. surlytman is right.


----------



## ScottyMTB (Oct 26, 2005)

So that makes mine about 2.5 inches too big.  I lowered the seatpost as you can see in the pic, but it did feel kind of long. Now that I know what size it is, I will not be able to get over the mental block.


----------



## surlytman (Nov 9, 2005)

ScottyMTB said:


> So that makes mine about 2.5 inches too big.  I lowered the seatpost as you can see in the pic, but it did feel kind of long. Now that I know what size it is, I will not be able to get over the mental block.


Depends, with a shorter more modern stem it might feel fine. I am riding larger frames than I did years ago but have them setup with 70-90 MM stems. modern lower standovers help this, the Sling certianly predated the lower toptubes in some ways.


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

ScottyMTB said:


> So that makes mine about 2.5 inches too big.  I lowered the seatpost as you can see in the pic, but it did feel kind of long. Now that I know what size it is, I will not be able to get over the mental block.


Sorry.


----------



## 993rs (Dec 31, 2005)

*A few shots of my '91*

Dusted it off, put a shorter stem and riser bars on it. Not getting any younger....

XC Pro grease guard, XT cantis. Built by The Speed Merchants in Rockford, MI.


----------



## felixe (Aug 10, 2007)

Might be time to dust it off and give it a make over:thumbsup:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

993rs said:


> Dusted it off, put a shorter stem and riser bars on it. Not getting any younger....
> 
> XC Pro grease guard, XT cantis. Built by The Speed Merchants in Rockford, MI.


There's a winner. Nice Sling!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Figure I'd repost a few since my original photos were on the old MTBR hosting and don't show up any more...7 pages ago...geez.

1992 Slingshot 'team issue' frame in its current drop bar, single speed state.









Here she is in Union Square in SF right after the rebuild to SS.









Still does the occasional race duty.









Los Gatos Turkey Day ride.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Rumpfy said:


> Figure I'd repost a few since my original photos were on the old MTBR hosting and don't show up any more...7 pages ago...geez.
> Union Square in SF right after the rebuild to SS.


Obviously taken after a trip to Louis Vitton


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

ameybrook said:


> Obviously taken after a trip to Louis Vitton


I like to look good. What?


----------



## 993rs (Dec 31, 2005)

You gotta love those yellow Slingshots. I also have an '06. It is a Suntour XC pro/Shim. mix. All Syncrosed up with a humongus Ti post. I'd post some photos, but it is lent out at the moment.


----------



## the scotsman (Nov 10, 2007)

Can anyone help me?
Just been given a Slongshot frame,complete with forks, seatpost and ti bb. Now the person who that donated the frame to me didnt seem to know very much about it. I think its one of the tri frames in the same yellow as the bike in the pic above. But im unsure on what size wheels the bike should be running, and what drop brakes they run i.e standard road drop or long drop. thanks for any help!


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

the scotsman said:


> Can anyone help me?
> Just been given a Slongshot frame,complete with forks, seatpost and ti bb. Now the person who that donated the frame to me didnt seem to know very much about it. I think its one of the tri frames in the same yellow as the bike in the pic above. But im unsure on what size wheels the bike should be running, and what drop brakes they run i.e standard road drop or long drop. thanks for any help!


Welcome to VRC! The best way for people to help you on this forum is to post a picture of the subject in question and the serial number on the bottom bracket.


----------



## felixe (Aug 10, 2007)

Hi dirt diggler,
what adapter did you use for the disk brakes on your old slingshot frame?
How would you rate the performance?
Thanks,
Felixe.


----------



## felixe (Aug 10, 2007)

:thumbsup: Hi again,

I want to know the geometry of my head tube and seat tube, how do I calculate this on my 1992 slingshot? 
Alternatively does someone have a back issue of a mag which reviews the bike stating these specs?

Thanks.

Felixe.


----------



## flipnidaho (Aug 10, 2004)

Not the most precise tool to get head tube or seat tube angle but close enough for government work...


----------



## the scotsman (Nov 10, 2007)

"Welcome to VRC! The best way for people to help you on this forum is to post a picture of the subject in question and the serial number on the bottom bracket"

my frame number is:
4-3-95-5
can anyone shed light onto what wheels it should be running.


----------



## Soul-tez (Mar 2, 2004)

Back in the early 90s I lined up at the start of a race on my Cannondale that had a 24" rear wheel next to a slingshot rider. He looked over at me and said "Are you going to race THAT". I told him that I was going to ride up next to him on a slow climb with a pair of wire cutters and PING his race would be over. He looked at me like a piece of dirt then the gun went off. As it turns out he won the class and I was lucky to survive it. I've wanted a slingshot ever since.
One thing though. If you bury the front wheel into something does the bike fold up. Cables are good in tension but not in compression.

Mike


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

felixe said:


> :thumbsup: Hi again,
> 
> I want to know the geometry of my head tube and seat tube, how do I calculate this on my 1992 slingshot?
> Alternatively does someone have a back issue of a mag which reviews the bike stating these specs?
> ...


This should help.


----------



## felixe (Aug 10, 2007)

Hi Flipnidaho, 
that isn't much use to me unless you either:
Fly out to Oz to measure my bike.
Mail it to me so I can use it. 

Rumpfy
thanks, that is what I needed, interesting how the current slingshot specs are the same as those 14 years ago.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

felixe said:


> Rumpfy
> thanks, that is what I needed, interesting how the current slingshot specs are the same as those 14 years ago.


Why change a good thing.


----------



## floibex (Feb 7, 2004)

the scotsman said:


> "Welcome to VRC! The best way for people to help you on this forum is to post a picture of the subject in question and the serial number on the bottom bracket"
> 
> my frame number is:
> 4-3-95-5
> can anyone shed light onto what wheels it should be running.


26" wheels and cantilever or v-brakes, according to the levers you might have.

ciao
flo


----------



## HoSS (Dec 24, 2003)

Hey Rumpfy, what's the axle to crown length on your factory fork?


----------



## MartinS (Jan 31, 2004)

Hmm, don't know how I missed this thread for all these years.
Here are some pics of my '93, now a single speed. Got it after I cracked the seat tube on my '91 - it had the old block lettering and I had transposed the "I" and "O" in SLINGSHOT
Spec isn't too exciting;
Mag 21's, custom tuned by Paul Turner at the '94 World Cup in Vernon BC
Pulstar USA made front hub with oversize axle and Ti spokes
XT caged pedals, circa 1986
Raceface 180mm Turbines - the first year they were cold forged
rear XT hub with RM20 rim - 1986
Machine tech rear canti, 1st gen XTR canti at the rear
misc other stuff from the junk box...

























Noticing that it could use some silver polish on that headtube badge....


----------



## pete_mcc (Aug 19, 2006)

Not sure if it's in keeping, but here's my roadie slingshot:










Built up with as much quality American stuff as I could find over this side of the Atlantic with the exception of the campa components - well I am European!


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

ScottMTB's Sling is now my Sling 

Enjoy










Frame: 1994 Slingshot (so I'm told by the former owner, the serial ## is illegible. Year seems to meet all the 'tells' for Slingshots).
Fork: Rock Shox / Specialized Judy FSX
Rims: Mavic SUP Ceramic
Hubs: XTR M910
Skewers: Ringle
Tires: Ritchey Megabite front / Onza Porc rear
Pedals: Shimano M747
Crank: XT Hyperglide - C
Chain: Sram
Rear Cogs: XT 8 spd
Bottom Bracket: UN71 XT
Front Derailleur: STX
Rear Derailleur: XTR M900
Shifters / Brake Levers: XTR M900
Handlebars: Syntace
Grips: Specialized
Stem: Titec
Headset: Chris King 'rasta'
Brake set: XTR M900
Saddle: Flite Titanium
Seat Post: USE
Bottle Cage: Ringle
Place of Origin: Grand Rapids, Michigan, USA



























































































Winter has decided to show its face, so it might be awhile until I can properly take this out to shred. For now, it'll look pretty in the corner of my garage. Or just about anywhere for that matter :wink:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

ameybrook said:


> ScottMTB's Sling is now my Sling
> 
> Enjoy
> 
> ...


Nice!

Well...how'd it ride for you?


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Rumpfy said:


> Nice!
> 
> Well...how'd it ride for you?


Well...I rode it rigid first, like most say to do.. I was expecting [hoping] to have it ride all wacked out, rear end swaying like an open gate in the wind, etc. But it sadly felt like a solid hardtail. I first noticed the rear end movement in the rough stuff, when I stayed seated. I honestly only rode it once for an hour. She'll get a proper thrashing soon....


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

ameybrook said:


> But it sadly felt like a solid hardtail. I first noticed the rear end movement in the rough stuff, when I stayed seated


Professing ignorance as I haven't a lot of saddle time on one, but isn't that way they are supposed to be?


----------



## finger51 (Jul 21, 2006)

pinguwin said:


> Professing ignorance as I haven't a lot of saddle time on one, but isn't that way they are supposed to be?


Yes. Most people on first glance think it's going to feel like one of those 'inch worm' toys the little tykes would ride. They are then surprised to find out that the slingshot 'feel' is much more subtle.
If I had to distill the feel of a slignshot ride down to a couple of words it would be 'supple hardtail'
I only feel the _slingy-ness_ while hammering out of the saddle. Sometimes in a fast steady turn I can feel the bike 'spread out' and re-coil.


----------



## felixdelrio (May 27, 2006)

*1991 Slingshot*

Just finished my 91 Sling ...

Tech specs:

Frame True Temper OX
Fork Straight leg, Cro-Moly
Rear Shock NA
Rims Mavic Energy M6
Hubs Bullseye
Spokes Stainless Steel, Sapim
Tires Michelin Hilite Hot
Pedals Shimano Deore XT
Crank Grafton Joystix, Cook Bros. & Sugino chainrings
Chain Shimano HG91
Rear Cogs Shimano Dura Ace 13-23 7 speed cassette
Bottom Bracket Edco Competition
Front Derailleur Shimano Deore XT
Rear Derailleur Shimano Deore XT
Shifters Shimano Deore XT STI
Handlebars Tange Prestige
Stem Cro-Moly
Headset Shimano Deore XT
Brake set Shimano Deore XT
Brake levers Shimano Deore XT SLR 2 finger
Saddle Selle Italia Turbo Lite
Seat Post Shimano Deore XT
Colors Black
Size 19" c-c


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

felixdelrio said:


> Just finished my 91 Sling ...
> 
> Tech specs:
> 
> ...


Holy F!

That is some fine, fine work. Fantastic! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> Holy F!
> 
> That is some fine, fine work. Fantastic! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


agreed.


----------



## jacdykema (Apr 10, 2006)

*Finally!*

So I finally found a mid 90's Slingshot! I used to ride this exact frame back in the day before I stopped riding and sold my bike. I've been kicking myself ever since and have been searching high and low for a reasonably priced replacement. I finally found it on MTBR and it arrived a few weeks ago with a fresh paint job and re-fabbed board and spring.

I'm in the process of building it up into a mixture of "Michigan Bike" with Nuke Proof bar and hubs, Velocity rims and cage (which are made in Australia but distributed in Grand Rapids) and "Period Correct Slingshot Team Bike" from when Scott Quiring and those guys were still racing for Slingshot. I was in total awe of them when I used to race. When I get this thing done it will be my dream bike from 1994. If anyone has old Syncros/Onza/Paul stuff lying around that they want to get rid of, drop me a line.

I also know that the stickers and fork are not quite right. The frame is 93/94 (with the 1" steerer and 31.8 seat tube) but has the later stickers on it. The fork is also from the suspension adjusted slings and I don't think the frame is. If anyone has a non-suspension adjusted fork or slingsHOT stickers they don't need please drop me a line as well. Thanks!


----------



## jacdykema (Apr 10, 2006)

*oops.*

I guess i screwed up the pictures. Lets try this again.


----------



## finger51 (Jul 21, 2006)

jacdykema said:


> I guess i screwed up the pictures. Lets try this again.


Nice. Can you upload a close up of the flex board? Looks great!


----------



## surlytman (Nov 9, 2005)

jacdykema said:


> So I finally found a mid 90's Slingshot! I used to ride this exact frame back in the day before I stopped riding and sold my bike. I've been kicking myself ever since and have been searching high and low for a reasonably priced replacement. I finally found it on MTBR and it arrived a few weeks ago with a fresh paint job and re-fabbed board and spring.
> 
> I'm in the process of building it up into a mixture of "Michigan Bike" with Nuke Proof bar and hubs, Velocity rims and cage (which are made in Australia but distributed in Grand Rapids) and "Period Correct Slingshot Team Bike" from when Scott Quiring and those guys were still racing for Slingshot. I was in total awe of them when I used to race. When I get this thing done it will be my dream bike from 1994. If anyone has old Syncros/Onza/Paul stuff lying around that they want to get rid of, drop me a line.
> 
> I also know that the stickers and fork are not quite right. The frame is 93/94 (with the 1" steerer and 31.8 seat tube) but has the later stickers on it. The fork is also from the suspension adjusted slings and I don't think the frame is. If anyone has a non-suspension adjusted fork or slingsHOT stickers they don't need please drop me a line as well. Thanks!


I only have one set of stickers left. They are the correct ones as my frame is the yellow also. They could be scanned though. I would not mind a couple more sets myself.


----------



## 993rs (Dec 31, 2005)

sylvain said:


> Here's one in MBA Feb '92 - nice!:


We need to get this going again...Anybody around from the old Speed Merchant shop out of Rockford MI? Mid 90's they had one of these hanging around. A guy named Popcorn Joe owned it and left it with the shop to sell. I had a standing bid, problem was the shop had no idea of where/how to contact him...anybody have one of those steel rear triangle/Ti boom-tube frames?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

993rs said:


> We need to get this going again...Anybody around from the old Speed Merchant shop out of Rockford MI? Mid 90's they had one of these hanging around. A guy named Popcorn Joe owned it and left it with the shop to sell. I had a standing bid, problem was the shop had no idea of where/how to contact him...anybody have one of those steel rear triangle/Ti boom-tube frames?


No, but I'd still like one.


----------



## finger51 (Jul 21, 2006)

Hi Everybody~

That pic of the Ti slingshot got me thinking that Scott Quiring would probably know what was up with that frame. I shot off an email to him the other day citing this thread- here is his response:


> While I am not 100% sure, I believe there was only one ti slingshot like that made by Mike Ausburger in around 1990 or 1991. The last place I saw that frame was at Wild Rose in Salt Lake City Utah in 1992 and the shop owner was riding it (not sure of his name though). Then starting in about '93, Mark Groendal, the inventor of the Slingshot, I believe had Titus in Arizona make several titanium slingshot road bikes and mountain bikes (The production of steel framed Slingshots still remained manufactured by Greendale Bicyle Co., in Grand Rapids Michigan, however) The Titus built Slingshots had a distinctively larger diameter boom tube when compared to the Ausburger frame, if I recall correctly. A few rear ends where made by Titus but ultimately I can't remember if they became popular or not. Marten Stenger, a top NORBA pro at that time, successfully raced a Slingshot that had a Titanium boom tube mated to a True Temper 4130 steel rear end on that national racing circuit. Respectfully Submitted--Scott Quiring


pretty interesting history no?


----------



## HoSS (Dec 24, 2003)

felixdelrio said:


> Just finished my 91 Sling ...
> 
> Tech specs:
> 
> ...


Sweet ride you have there. Well done. :thumbsup:


----------



## jacdykema (Apr 10, 2006)

*Refabed Flex Board and Pro Action Downtube*

Here are some pictures someone requested of the new flex board:





Also here are a few pictures of the Pro Action Downtube people were talking about a while ago. I can't seem to find the aluminum tube that fit between these two parts but its around somewhere. I'm sure you can all imagine a hollow aluminum tube about as long as a downtube. The red thing is an elastomer that would be placed directly below the coil spring assembly and the aluminum disk would fit around the bottom of the cable above where it meets the bottom bracket shell. The misplace aluminum tube would fit between these two parts. The elastomer is now of course, hard as a rock.

Here's a few pictures:


----------



## surlytman (Nov 9, 2005)

I will try and get off my butt and post a pic of my Pro-Action downtube...........


----------



## fjyang (May 4, 2007)

Finally dust off my Slingshot project bike I'd done year and a half ago and took some pics. Its a 91 model, 19" frame with flate not slope top tube. AMP forks will add a nice touch to Slinshot lines. Thought I share the built with you all. I have seen a late 90's Slingshot frame with Lefty fork that look vary trick.


----------



## jacdykema (Apr 10, 2006)

*Dang...*

A little "modern" for my taste (a 90's frame with very new parts just seems weird to me) but shoot....That bike makes a statement for sure.

I also found a picture of Bob Lawson's Slingshot trials bike. I believe this is the one he won the Nationals on.


----------



## stevet1 (Dec 14, 2007)

*Slingshot repaint*

Hi guys, I just picked up a slingshot frame and am looking forward to building it up once I source some more tasty parts. I have aquestion about the paint though. On the front its not too bad but the rear is quite chipped, some chainslap paint loss and some around the brakes etc. Whats the best way to go about getting this repainted? Can I unbolt the flexboard ?
I had intended to try to patch the chips up but there are so many little chips its starting to look a bit tatty. I love the original fire engine red colour though.
Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

stevet1 said:


> Hi guys, I just picked up a slingshot frame and am looking forward to building it up once I source some more tasty parts. I have aquestion about the paint though. On the front its not too bad but the rear is quite chipped, some chainslap paint loss and some around the brakes etc. Whats the best way to go about getting this repainted? Can I unbolt the flexboard ?
> I had intended to try to patch the chips up but there are so many little chips its starting to look a bit tatty. I love the original fire engine red colour though.
> Thanks for any advice.


You might be able to take the bolts out, but you can't separate the board from the frame. Its epoxied in place. Remove the bolts, mask off the board.

You'd paint this frame like you would any other bike frame beyond that.


----------



## stevet1 (Dec 14, 2007)

Okay I guess I thought some paint finishes are 'cured' in an oven, might this not damage the epoxy or the board itself? Are some paint techniques more suitable than others? For instance I know powdercoating relies on melting the paint onto the frame by heating to around 370 F...


----------



## finger51 (Jul 21, 2006)

stevet1 said:


> Okay I guess I thought some paint finishes are 'cured' in an oven, might this not damage the epoxy or the board itself? Are some paint techniques more suitable than others? For instance I know powdercoating relies on melting the paint onto the frame by heating to around 370 F...


This is correct. you might have to pass on the powdercoat and go with wet paint. I'd also suggest sand or glass bead blast to remove the old paint, being careful around the scotch board.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

finger51 said:


> This is correct. you might have to pass on the powdercoat and go with wet paint. I'd also suggest sand or glass bead blast to remove the old paint, being careful around the scotch board.


Yep, I went with wet paint on mine.


----------



## fjyang (May 4, 2007)

jacdykema said:


> A little "modern" for my taste (a 90's frame with very new parts just seems weird to me) but shoot....That bike makes a statement for sure.
> 
> I also found a picture of Bob Lawson's Slingshot trials bike. I believe this is the one he won the Nationals on.
> 
> No part is period correct (heck I don't and still don't know what part is available back in 91) on my Slingshot as it was my first bike put together from ground up and just gettting the fork to fit a 1" steer tube is nightmare. It might put the die hard Slingshot owners off but I was after the overall aesthetics then anything else. One of a kind ride for sure


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

fjyang said:


> jacdykema said:
> 
> 
> > A little "modern" for my taste (a 90's frame with very new parts just seems weird to me) but shoot....That bike makes a statement for sure.
> ...


----------



## fjyang (May 4, 2007)

I could do worse  I'm just approaching this retro thing in the opposit direction. I'm still trying to figure out ways to make it "worse"


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

fjyang said:


> I could do worse  I'm just approaching this retro thing in the opposit direction. I'm still trying to figure out ways to make it "worse"


BOTM right there!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

hollister said:


> BOTM right there!


Haha, no doubt.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

fjyang said:


> I could do worse  I'm just approaching this retro thing in the opposit direction. I'm still trying to figure out ways to make it "worse"


Haha!

I haven't figured out if I like your hideous efforts or if you should be banned forever.


----------



## jacdykema (Apr 10, 2006)

Rumpfy said:


> Haha!
> 
> I haven't figured out if I like your hideous efforts or if you should be banned forever.


Don't egg him on! Who knows what the next incarnation will look like!

Just calmly explain to him the inherent coolness of old Syncros/Suntour/Continental/stuff and that Slingshots were born to have rigid forks.


----------



## felixdelrio (May 27, 2006)

OMG ... stop that, please. :nono:


----------



## fjyang (May 4, 2007)

I call my first Slingshot version City Slinger and the second version Bat Mo Sling. I'm working on third version, give me couple of month and I'll draft a Lefty on there and a Shockster suspension on back end haha 

I do need a crash course on Vintage Parts, any links to self educate?


----------



## jacdykema (Apr 10, 2006)

*Links*



fjyang said:


> I call my first Slingshot version City Slinger and the second version Bat Mo Sling. I'm working on third version, give me couple of month and I'll draft a Lefty on there and a Shockster suspension on back end haha
> 
> I do need a crash course on Vintage Parts, any links to self educate?


This place is as good as any. Being somewhat familiar with the brands of the 89's-90's helps but you can pick up a lot from the people on this forum, either by asking questions or just reading other people's issues, opinions, etc. It seems like many on here either own/owned/or work/worked in shops and are a great source of info. They've been an huge help to me as I get into this stuff. That's a really cool frame by the way. I always liked how the 91's looked with the flat top tube. It should treat you well.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

jacdykema said:


> and that Slingshots were born to have rigid forks.


They really were.


----------



## GrumpyOne (Jan 7, 2004)

*Slingshot BigShot #1*

Finally got this prototype Slingshot 29er together. It was the first 29er Slingshot made (back around 2001). I found it last year through one of the past owners of Slingshot. The paint was pretty beat, so I had it refurbished in the same color/fade scheme as the first Slingshot I owned back in 1991. It's a geared frame, but it's currently setup with a White Ind. ENO hub for single speed use.

Build:
- 18" Slingshot BigShot #1
- Slingshot 440mm Rigid disk fork
- Kind headset
- King front hub and White Ind. ENO rear hub laced with Sapim spokes to Stan's Arch rims.
- Avid BB7 disks w/ XTR levers
- XTR m952 cranks w/Boone 34t spider-less ring.
- Groovy Luv Handles w/ ESI grips
- Thomson Stem
- Easton Carbon seatpost (Temporary until correct offset is determined.)
- Fizik Gobi saddle

It's not particularly vintage, but it is meaningful in the time line of Slingshot bikes. Now if the trails around here would just thaw and dry out...

jw


----------



## finger51 (Jul 21, 2006)

GrumpyOne said:


> Finally got this prototype Slingshot 29er together. ...
> It's not particularly vintage, but it is meaningful in the time line of Slingshot bikes. Now if the trails around here would just thaw and dry out...
> 
> jw


REALLY LIKE! Great fade. very clean.


----------



## ScottyMTB (Oct 26, 2005)

ameybrook said:


> ScottMTB's Sling is now my Sling
> 
> Enjoy
> 
> ...


Nice job. I love that BW photo.


----------



## GrumpyOne (Jan 7, 2004)

Thanks. The only thing left to track down is a set of decals...

jw



finger51 said:


> REALLY LIKE! Great fade. very clean.


----------



## robinmiller (May 31, 2005)

That is really beautiful..


----------



## csp (Dec 3, 2007)

Awesome thread. I am restoring one myself. Think its a 93. Does anyone know where to find stickers? Mine has the true temper sling shot stickers.


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

GrumpyOne said:


> Thanks. The only thing left to track down is a set of decals...
> 
> jw


The newer decals for your bike can be found on Ebay, it's the older style that are hard to track down.


----------



## jacdykema (Apr 10, 2006)

*Stickers*



YETIFIED said:


> The newer decals for your bike can be found on Ebay, it's the older style that are hard to track down.


I think the Grumpy One would be looking for the new stickers anyhooo. The frame looks to be at least a 96/97 with the 1 1/8 steerer and the not huge seat tube. I believe they went to the newer stickers in 1995.

Edit: It actually looks like all that dude/lady has up for Slingshot stickers now is the "S" for the head tube. All his boom tube stickers are gone. You can always come over to my house and scrape the stickers off mine though. Mine is a 94 and I need the old ones (yup, still looking).


----------



## jacdykema (Apr 10, 2006)

csp said:


> Awesome thread. I am restoring one myself. Think its a 93. Does anyone know where to find stickers? Mine has the true temper sling shot stickers.


Pictures please !


----------



## esilvassy (Jul 25, 2006)

*project photos (about a 93)*

So I have been working on this for a while and had the board rebuilt and re-powder coated back in december. Well I have finally gatheres most of the needed bits to get it built up.

I have a few photos that I re-sized a bit smaller that I though they were going to be.

frame and fork









closeup of new flex board









some of the bits that will make there way into the build









I have a bit of work to do yet on the final frame prep ( remove some extra PC from few areas) I also might run into an issue with the bottom bracket as I guessed on the size, but it was gently used so if I need to get something a bit longer I can. Also a some of the items are a bit newer than the rest of the bike but a 31.8 syncros post is a bit tough to find (still looking for an older one but hey sometimes you have to bend)

Unfortunately I now am being sent off to training for work for 2 weeks so I have to wait some more....


----------



## jacdykema (Apr 10, 2006)

esilvassy said:


> So I have been working on this for a while and had the board rebuilt and re-powder coated back in december. Well I have finally gatheres most of the needed bits to get it built up.
> 
> I have a few photos that I re-sized a bit smaller that I though they were going to be.
> 
> ...


Nice! It looks like we're going to have very similar bikes builds. Mine has the Revolutions and Syncros stem (without the hinge though) and Paul Love Levers too. The older 31.8 Syncros posts are a total pain to find. I've been looking for a year. Can't wait to see the final product!


----------



## robinmiller (May 31, 2005)

Careful with that Syncros post, if it's one of the cheaply made post-buyout (pun intended) ones.

The head came off mine after about 10 hours of riding...


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

esilvassy said:


> So I have been working on this for a while and had the board rebuilt and re-powder coated back in december. Well I have finally gatheres most of the needed bits to get it built up.
> 
> I have a few photos that I re-sized a bit smaller that I though they were going to be.
> 
> ...


Off to a good start!


----------



## jacdykema (Apr 10, 2006)

*I'm probably going to jinx myself with this but......*

I think I'm buying back the Slingshot I sold 3 years ago.

Those of you who have seen my post over the last couple year will know that my first "real" bike was a 93 Slingshot and that I sold it in desperation around 2004 to pay for tuition. It was friggin sweet and as all "first real bikes" go, carried a sh1tton of sentimental attachments. Long story short, I loved that bike.

I found a picture of me on the bike today from way back in the day, got all weepy and tracked down the guy who bought it's ebay account and shot him an email. I didn't expect to hear anything back but within the hour he emailed me back and said he still had it (with almost all the original parts) and he'd sell it back to me for what he paid (like 4 years ago) because he understands what its like to sell a bike with sentimental attachments and then kick yourself afterwards.

1) This guy is the man.

2) I'm getting back the bike that I slaved at the bike shop for 2 years to buy at age 15. The bike I rode at the Traverse City NORBA's two years in a row, the bike I rode at the Helen, GA nationals (the farthest I had been away from Michigan on my own at that point). The bike that I rode for countless beer drinking/smoking night rides at my shop's fave in town spot. The bike I rode up and down the North Country Trail on summer bike camping trips. In short, the bike I grew up on.

3) It looks just like Rumpfy's.

I am so friggin happy right now I want to puke (I also just got home from the bar).

I'll post the picture that prompted the email tomorrow.

G'night,

Jacob


----------



## jacdykema (Apr 10, 2006)

*SlingsHOT decals*

So yeah, sorry about the drunk posting last night, momma always told me to keep my mouth shut when I'd been drinking. I was just super excited and wanted to share.

Now down to brass tacks, I contacted Slingshot recently about the older "SlingsHOT" stickers I need to make my frame period correct. Aaron from Slingshot sent me the original template for that logo (92-95 I think). I know some people were looking for these as well so two questions....

1) What's the best material for reproduction decals and where should I get this done? Aaron said just take it to Kinkos but I'm not sure what the best material to get it printed up on would be. Also, does anyone know what this usually costs?

2) Does anyone need the older stickers. I'm not sure if I should just have 10 or so printed up or if I should have more done. If there is enough interest on here I will print up more and just charge the actual cost. I have no interest in gouging.


----------



## esilvassy (Jul 25, 2006)

I am in need of a set of those stickers (well a few to future proof myself). I had my wife vectorize a scan of one that I have. I had also found a few places that I wanted to get quotes from, but have not had the time with work going crazy.:madman: 

I am in need of the ones with the black background by the way.

so check your PM


thanks erik


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

jacdykema, That's a really cool story! What state has it been hanging out in these last few years? Also, that's really cool of Aaron to do that for you and Jason for the board replacemnets. The new owners of Slingshot seem to have embrassed our passion for the old steel that they were not a part of and are going out of their way to help us. I know that in the past it wasn't always that way, so big kudos for the gang at Slingshot!


----------



## jacdykema (Apr 10, 2006)

YETIFIED said:


> jacdykema, That's a really cool story! What state has it been hanging out in these last few years? Also, that's really cool of Aaron to do that for you and Jason for the board replacemnets. The new owners of Slingshot seem to have embrassed our passion for the old steel that they were not a part of and are going out of their way to help us. I know that in the past it wasn't always that way, so big kudos for the gang at Slingshot!


I agree, they really seem like they are back on their game. Also, I hope this wasn't a secret or anything but Aaron also said they had a program for "loyal" Slingshot customers where they would knock off $200-$300 for the price of a new frame for long term customers. I for one think that's cool as sh!t and a sentiment that ought be commended.

Here's some photos I was sent of the state of the old mare today. She's pretty rusty but I have to say, all the rough stuff on the frame is my fault. I beat the living crap out that bike. I treated her so bad. I don't care though. For how many memories that bike gave me it's pretty much priceless. Not to mention I had the good sense to buy a 31.8 Syncros seatpost back in the day. I cannot find another one to save my life these days.


----------



## 993rs (Dec 31, 2005)

Spring Sling, finally washed it and took some photos. Built in '96, the usual W. Michigan build. Sadly no longer a XC racer (neither am I), so a shorter stem and mongo risers went on.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Yellow Slingshots rule.


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> Yellow Slingshots rule.


Is there a bring out and ride your yellow vintage Slingshot ride day in order? I've got mine.


----------



## jacdykema (Apr 10, 2006)

YETIFIED said:


> Is there a bring out and ride your yellow vintage Slingshot ride day in order? I've got mine.


I'm soooo down. You guys have to all come to Michigan though. Maybe we could turn it into a yellow Slingshot owners convention too. We could ride to the "factory" (they are no longer made in the US) and get Mark and Scott Q. to come lead a panel discussion. T'would be sweet.


----------



## balcs (Apr 6, 2005)

*Slingshot board replacement adhesive - any experiences?*

Getting ready to launch into a board replacement on an older folding frame. I think I've successfully sourced the Scotchply spring material, but am wondering about the adhesive. I am guessing it is simply high-grade epoxy, and absent any other information I'm planning to try it with the System Three epoxy I have around the house from boatbuilding, thickened with microballoons. Wondering if anyone has experience with what adhesives worked or didn't work for this purpose.

Of course, the exciting part is going to be trying to align all four independent pieces -- the boom, the pivoting part of the seat tube, the board, and the rear end -- while the epoxy is wet. Not sure exactly how that's going to work.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

balcs said:


> Getting ready to launch into a board replacement on an older folding frame. I think I've successfully sourced the Scotchply spring material, but am wondering about the adhesive. I am guessing it is simply high-grade epoxy, and absent any other information I'm planning to try it with the System Three epoxy I have around the house from boatbuilding, thickened with microballoons. Wondering if anyone has experience with what adhesives worked or didn't work for this purpose.
> 
> Of course, the exciting part is going to be trying to align all four independent pieces -- the boom, the pivoting part of the seat tube, the board, and the rear end -- while the epoxy is wet. Not sure exactly how that's going to work.


How quick does the proposed choice of epoxy cure?


----------



## balcs (Apr 6, 2005)

At least 20-30 minutes of working time, depending on temperature. I don't think speed is going to be the issue, it's more the three-degrees-of-freedom geometry. The two holes that the QR goes through have to be aligned at the same time as the boom tube and the rear end are aligned, if you get what I mean. I will either have to build some kind of jig to set it all in, or possibly glue up the rear end of the board first, drill for the QR, clamp rear half of boom tube to rear subframe, then glue and align front end of board. However, I don't yet know if there's enough play in the boom tube socket to accommodate inaccuracy in installing the rear half. Anyway it should be interesting when I actually get to it.


----------



## midget (Dec 29, 2005)

balcs said:


> Getting ready to launch into a board replacement on an older folding frame. I think I've successfully sourced the Scotchply spring material, but am wondering about the adhesive. I am guessing it is simply high-grade epoxy, and absent any other information I'm planning to try it with the System Three epoxy I have around the house from boatbuilding, thickened with microballoons. Wondering if anyone has experience with what adhesives worked or didn't work for this purpose.
> 
> Of course, the exciting part is going to be trying to align all four independent pieces -- the boom, the pivoting part of the seat tube, the board, and the rear end -- while the epoxy is wet. Not sure exactly how that's going to work.


sounds like you are working on a folder?


----------



## balcs (Apr 6, 2005)

Yeah, it is a folding cyclocross model. Circa 1999? In nice shape except that the board is starting to delaminate. It'll probably make it through the cross season, but I'm getting ready with the replacement parts. It's a great bike except for one thing -- the rear brake cable hanger is totally in the wrong place. It is much too close to the wheel to actually clear the cable yoke.


----------



## stevet1 (Dec 14, 2007)

Hey Guys thought some of you may be interested in seeing this example of a slingshot BMX. Not mine (I wish...), found it on another web forum by chance.










Stunning IMO.

Also I better post a pic of my slingshot MTB as well, its been on the retrobike site so some of you may recognise it from there. I think its a 1992 model frame?









Happy Trails!


----------



## Joe Steel (Dec 30, 2003)

Another of the 18 alleged 1992 team bikes (sibling to Rumpfy's) built with a Suntour drive train.


(sorry if you've seen this elsewhere -- trying to clean things up and put them in their proper place  )


----------



## 993rs (Dec 31, 2005)

Very nice.


----------



## fjyang (May 4, 2007)

*Slingshot Frame Changes*

I got a 91 Slingshot and I love the way it climb but from what I read the flex in early Slingshot is typical tradmark of the frame. I know that from 91-93 design, the top tube is flat/horizontal and later 93-and up have sloping top tubes and 1-1/8" steer tube.

My questions is did Slingshot ever update the frame design from 93 onward till the current super boom tube models like the Ripper and Fold-Tech models? If I got a 99 or 2003 slingshot would it ride stiffer/betterthen my 91 frame? or I have to get the latest frames to eliminate the flex nature? The top boom tube size looks unchange from 91 till the current models but I might be missing something.

All help is appreciated, thanks


----------



## jacdykema (Apr 10, 2006)

fjyang said:


> I got a 91 Slingshot and I love the way it climb but from what I read the flex in early Slingshot is typical tradmark of the frame. I know that from 91-93 design, the top tube is flat/horizontal and later 93-and up have sloping top tubes and 1-1/8" steer tube.
> 
> My questions is did Slingshot ever update the frame design from 93 onward till the current super boom tube models like the Ripper and Fold-Tech models? If I got a 99 or 2003 slingshot would it ride stiffer/betterthen my 91 frame? or I have to get the latest frames to eliminate the flex nature? The top boom tube size looks unchange from 91 till the current models but I might be missing something.
> 
> All help is appreciated, thanks


The horizontal boom tube went to a a sloping boom tube in 1993. The 1 1/8" head tube came in 1995 if memory serves me correct. The seat post/tube size went from 31.8 to a smaller size at this time also.

As far as the stiffness of the bikes goes, the 1 1/8 headtube bikes will be very slightly stiffer than the prior versions with the 1". The aluminum framed Ripper (the newest model with the super oversized boom tube) will be quite a bit stiffer than any prior Sling but all new Slingshots are made overseas now which in my opinion, stinks. Aluminum is also by nature lame.

The flexy nature of the Slingshot however, is what makes a Slingshot fun. Its actually pretty stiff laterally and the slight amount of flex you do get, when coupled with the "sling effect" make the bike a blast on swoopy single track. If you want a "stiff" bike, then you should sell me your Slingshot and I can hook you up with a nice new mass produced aluminum Trek 820. That's my two cents.


----------



## fatchanceti (Jan 12, 2005)

jacdykema said:


> I also found a picture of Bob Lawson's Slingshot trials bike. I believe this is the one he won the Nationals on.


I'm pretty certain that is not Lawson's 93 National Champ Bike (as pictured). Details are fuzzy but I think his bike that year was running a home made handlebar, and those don't look like his self-made brakes either. Anyhow, I remember all of the components that he made himself around that time, and that bike does not appear to have them. It may also be an earlier build of the same frame, as there were only two of them. He also ran the anti-compression sleeve on his cable towards the end - IIRC.


----------



## jacdykema (Apr 10, 2006)

fatchanceti said:


> I'm pretty certain that is not Lawson's 93 National Champ Bike (as pictured). Details are fuzzy but I think his bike that year was running a home made handlebar, and those don't look like his self-made brakes either. Anyhow, I remember all of the components that he made himself around that time, and that bike does not appear to have them. It may also be an earlier build of the same frame, as there were only two of them. He also ran the anti-compression sleeve on his cable towards the end - IIRC.


I should have clarified, the FRAME he won nationals on. I guess I just usually think of the frame as pretty much equivalent to the bike. It is the frame he won on though. The other trials bike a slightly different configuration where the cable meets the frame. I used to lust after both those bikes whenever I would see them.

That was a pretty wild parts mix he had going on in the later years though.


----------



## 993rs (Dec 31, 2005)

Not sure if the steel '90s era Slingshots ever went to a 1 1/8" hs. Both my '91 and '96 frames are 1". The larger seat tubes and suspension corrected geometry showed up around 1993, I think.


----------



## jacdykema (Apr 10, 2006)

993rs said:


> Not sure if the steel '90s era Slingshots ever went to a 1 1/8" hs. Both my '91 and '96 frames are 1". The larger seat tubes and suspension corrected geometry showed up around 1993, I think.


They went to 1 1/8th but I was mistaken about the date. I know that by 2000 they had switched. 1998 is sticking in my head for some reason.


----------



## esilvassy (Jul 25, 2006)

jacdykema said:


> I should have clarified, the FRAME he won nationals on. I guess I just usually think of the frame as pretty much equivalent to the bike. It is the frame he won on though. The other trials bike a slightly different configuration where the cable meets the frame. I used to lust after both those bikes whenever I would see them.
> 
> That was a pretty wild parts mix he had going on in the later years though.


I seem to remember him hopping around campus on a white front/black back trials bike.
or is my memory hazy and that was his MTB...:skep: I also recall the slingsHOT decal too.

either way it was fun to watch him doing crazy stuff. nose wheelies down the steep hills over by mc-dorm. Also Bob riding up and down the stairs (4 floors) in the dorm for practice.


----------



## jacdykema (Apr 10, 2006)

Yeah, I think that was his 26" wheeled bike. It was still built up with a lot of trials specific parts though. 

I'm trying to remember, did he go to Northern Michigan or Michigan Tech? For some reason I thought it was one of the UP schools.


----------



## fatchanceti (Jan 12, 2005)

Michigan Tech. I shared a dorm room/apartment type thing with him for a couple of years.


----------



## esilvassy (Jul 25, 2006)

I was up at tech starting in 92. I was the crazy guy in the ME department that wore shorts all year round if that narrows me down....
Bob's bike was the inspiration for me searching out a slingshot last year. I have been slacking/riding too much to get very far on it but I have to get cracking soon. I have most everything aside from figuring out what length BB I need and a few random other bits, so I should have it together in its first form in the next few weeks.


----------



## fjyang (May 4, 2007)

Did the boom tube change in size or design from early 90's to the current models of Ripper? I even read somewhere some early 2000 frames have aluminum boom tube and steel rear ends?

I just want to confirm that if the boom tube deisgn didn't change beside the slopping orientation then the only difference are the 1" to 1-1/8" head tube size from 91 to the current Ripper and Folt-Tech.


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

993rs said:


> Not sure if the steel '90s era Slingshots ever went to a 1 1/8" hs. Both my '91 and '96 frames are 1". The larger seat tubes and suspension corrected geometry showed up around 1993, I think.


'93 marked the standardization of the rear triangle on all sizes. As the frame size increased so did the length of the seat, top, and head tubes. I'm not sure about the suspension correction. I have three '93 models and two have rigid Slingshot forks and the other has a Judy on it. With the bike's being set up so differently from one another, I haven't noticed whether they are corrected or not, nor have I checked.


----------



## jacdykema (Apr 10, 2006)

The boom tube design DID change a lot. The Ripper boom is much larger, made of aluminum and has a totally different method of connecting to the seat tube. The steel rear end/aluminum bikes are the Farmboy (29er) and the Fold Tech (folding 26"). Both have a different boom tube than the older bikes and connect to the seat tube differently.

Why do you ask?




fjyang said:


> Did the boom tube change in size or design from early 90's to the current models of Ripper? I even read somewhere some early 2000 frames have aluminum boom tube and steel rear ends?
> 
> I just want to confirm that if the boom tube deisgn didn't change beside the slopping orientation then the only difference are the 1" to 1-1/8" head tube size from 91 to the current Ripper and Folt-Tech.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

*My '95 ('94? '96?) Slingsnot racer.*

I suppose the title of this thread is somewhat redundant, as 99% of the folks I've known with Slingsnots used them for racing, cooing endlessly about how fast they were.

Mine may have been fast, but not under me. It was simply comfortable to ride all day long, and it was the bike I rode in my first 12hr and 24hr races about 14 years ago. In a weak moment about ~10-11 years ago I sold the frame at the Moab fall swap meet for ~$100. I needed gas money to get home from the 24 hour race, having failed to get on the podium and as such having failed to earn a dime for the daylong effort.

https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/TbGXTg4AM52pnRybYNbuRg?authkey=qn8SFngrhd8

https://lh6.ggpht.com/_Z3iU73Uw_T8/SQ-dIDYGErI/AAAAAAAAEwo/0aRlHzqD-lQ/s800/sshot.jpg

Slingshot cromo frame
RST 3" travel Mozo fork, coil/elastomer and stunningly plush for the era.
Full Paul red ano grouppo--409 front and Powerglide rear ders, Love levers, Stoplight cantis with Moon Unit up front, Crosstop out back, Fhub, and ultra rare bolt-on skewers.
King 1" red nothreadset.
Tamer carbon rigid post.
T-Gear crank, hard ano rings, split saddle (ouch), alu bar, and ti bb.
Gore Ride-On cables.
SPIN rear wheel and WTB primal raptor tires.
Sun CR17A front rim.
Original Grip Shift X-Ray 8 spd with 'Scooterized' dual springs.
Willits 135mm x zero rise ti 1" stem. Wes called it a 'mutant' riding position. Looking back I cannot disagree, not just because of the obscene saddle to bar drop, but the narrow unswept bars. Oi.
Oh yeah, and those deadly Bebops... I could hop this bike like none other, especially when/if my feet actually stayed attached to the pedals.

Of all the components listed above, the only part I've managed to hold onto are the red Crosstops, and only the one set.

Great thread--I especially like the oldest twin-toptube versions. As a raw young frosh at Michigan State U in '88 I wore out my welcome at one of the close-to-campus shops, staring at the twin TT bike in the front window, and incessantly (and geekily) asking about it and pining for a demo ride as I saved my pennies. When they sold it that winter and the new single-TT models came out I was crushed, and ended up buying a Prestige-tubed Stumpy instead.

MC


----------



## fjyang (May 4, 2007)

jacdykema said:


> The boom tube design DID change a lot. The Ripper boom is much larger, made of aluminum and has a totally different method of connecting to the seat tube. The steel rear end/aluminum bikes are the Farmboy (29er) and the Fold Tech (folding 26"). Both have a different boom tube than the older bikes and connect to the seat tube differently.
> 
> Why do you ask?


I understand that the current Ripper and Fold-Tech have vary different boom tubes, I ask because i want to know if Slingshot made any frame updates from 91 (first year of the single boom tube deisgn) to the time they introduce the Ripper/Fold-Tech models, besides the 1-1/8" head tube change and sloping top tubes.

If I got a late 90's frame would the boom tube be beefier then my 91? From picturs that I have seem they're look to be the same size. If 91-2002 frames all rides pretty much the same then I won't bother with older style frames to improve the ride and jump directly to a Ripper if I feel the need.

I love the way it climb and the inch worm effect is no bull, best hard tail for cimbing IMO but I'm not quite use to the front end beeing so noodlely.


----------



## jacdykema (Apr 10, 2006)

fjyang said:


> If I got a late 90's frame would the boom tube be beefier then my 91?


No.


----------



## fatchanceti (Jan 12, 2005)

here is a photo showing a very late model all-steel frame. You can see how it's top tube compares to the current Ripper and Farm Boy's. Not sure if that helps with what you are looking for or not...

Slingshots3 by Mr. P, on Flickr

Slingshots2 by Mr. P, on Flickr


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

mikesee said:


> I suppose the title of this thread is somewhat redundant, as 99% of the folks I've known with Slingsnots used them for racing, cooing endlessly about how fast they were.
> 
> Mine may have been fast, but not under me. It was simply comfortable to ride all day long, and it was the bike I rode in my first 12hr and 24hr races about 14 years ago. In a weak moment about ~10-11 years ago I sold the frame at the Moab fall swap meet for ~$100. I needed gas money to get home from the 24 hour race, having failed to get on the podium and as such having failed to earn a dime for the daylong effort.
> 
> ...


Great story.

You should start the journey to replace your once dream bike.

Slingshots are how I got started into VRC.


----------



## jacdykema (Apr 10, 2006)

fatchanceti said:


> here is a photo showing a very late model all-steel frame. You can see how it's top tube compares to the current Ripper and Farm Boy's. Not sure if that helps with what you are looking for or not...


That's a very handsome family you have there!


----------



## jacdykema (Apr 10, 2006)

Rumpfy said:


> Slingshots are how I got started into VRC.


Me too!


----------



## fjyang (May 4, 2007)

*[B]Post Modern Slingshot Handling[/B]*

First of all I want to state the point that I know its blasphemy to treat such a vintage frame with modern parts but I guess I'm kind of guy that if you give me a 66 Mustang, I would right away put disc brakes, mag rims, low profile tires, 6 speed transmission, Recaro seats and Momo steering wheel to pimp my ride ;-) I apologized if it hurt some retrogrouches eyes after seeing this bike. 

I just want to share my experience I had with my Slingshot handling and riding wise. This 91-92 Slingshot frame is my first project bike since I got into mtb and to cut to the point I was not impress with the nervousness and noodlely nature of how the bike handles and a twitchy feedback at the bars that I lost all confidence when going into corners or tackling the trails at any descent speed. If you twist the handlebar left to right in quick successions you can literally see the top tube flex side to side. It left me such a unpleasant memory that after three rides since I put the bike together, it sat in the corner of my garage for almost two years before I come back to it while I was working on other bike project.

I suspect few things for the handling: 1" steer tube, AMP fork, nature of the early sling frame or stem/bar set up to caused such a twitchy bike. When I clamp the front tire with my legs and twist the bars side to side, there's almost a 1" of deflection. Some suggest replacing the Amp fork with rigid fork but after research I realized early rigid forks have small diameter tubes/stanchions that it won't improved the handling of the bike except the retro look.

There's nothing I can do with 1" steer tube or nature of the frame so I tackle the fork first by getting V brake clamps from AMP but only installed a Salsa booster to increase rigidity of the fork. Then I replaced my original 120mm stem/560mm bar combo with a modern but short 90mm Deda stem and 630mm wide Syntace bar. I was amazed how much these two change affect the handling of my bike. The short stem wide bar set up slows down the steering inputs/feedbacks and the Salsa booster give about 25% more rigidity to the fork. This old shot can actually hang with my buddies on much more capable bikes now. There is still flex from the frame but the bar/stem and fork will not amplified the effect anymore. The flex is also much tone down and under control so you're not afraid to push the handling & limitation of this vintage frame compare to before. What I learn is that setup is critical, just changing one spring rate on the AMP fork impact the ride quality.

One thing I like to mention is that even with the AMP F4 3.25" travel fork it does not seem to alter the geometry of the bike as one can see from the horizontal top boom tube. Do they have suspension corrected frames back in 91-92? Or AMP forks by nature does not alter the geometry as much as traditional telescopic forks.

I can't image riding the same bike with original 91 set up of 130-150mm stem with 540-560mm bars and flexi rigid fork that I seen from past articles of bike magazine. If you're experiencing a similar issues on your Slingshots I highly recommended you to go with a 100mm or shorter stem, 600mm or longer bars and a fork brace or booster even on rigid fork to rectified the flexi nature of the older Slingshots, especially the larger frames with longer top tubes. The problem is finding retro parts that fit those dimensions. Cheers.


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

that's pretty sweet! The HOOVER definately approves :thumbsup:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

stan4bikes said:


> that's pretty sweet! The HOOVER defintaly approves :thumbsup:


You approve of the brake stiffener on the bike with disc brakes? :lol:


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

*KMA Rumpfy.*



Rumpfy said:


> You approve of the brake stiffener on the bike with disc brakes? :lol:


I was commenting on the entire build.

He did it to stiffen the fork, dumbazz. AMP forks do have some flex to them and he thinks it helps reduce it. Maybe you've noticed most suspension forks have a built in bridge/stiffener/brace. Even if they are disc only. Besides, it barely shows.


----------



## fjyang (May 4, 2007)

Rumpfy said:


> You approve of the brake stiffener on the bike with disc brakes? :lol:


Haha Rumpfy I know you'll have something to say about my bike but appreciated your restraint knowing how hard core of a retro guy you are. Trust me, the brake booster helps! even if you put it on a vintage rigid fork. Its just a extra piece of brace to resist twisting. You can put it on when riding and take it off when taking pictures of your bike to keep it "vintage"  
Especially with Slingshots, every bit of rigidity increase the enjoyment of the ride.


----------



## fjyang (May 4, 2007)

stan4bikes said:


> I was commenting on the entire build.
> 
> He did it to stiffen the fork, dumbazz. AMP forks do have some flex to them and he thinks it helps reduce it. Maybe you've noticed most suspension forks have a built in bridge/stiffener/brace. Even if they are disc only. Besides, it barely shows.


Thanks for the comments HOOVER! I guess you know AMP forks pretty well. Can't agreed more that AMP fork flex a lot!! the F4 already have larger stanchions then the F3-F2's so the only thing I can do is brace it. I choose AMP cause their the only vintage era guys that still support their stuff and they still willing to replace a 1-1/8" steer tube for a 1" threaded for the older frames. I live in SoCal so sometimes I just drop by AMP office and talk with Brion who was around when AMP still buit bikes and pick up different springs or shims to fine tune my fork. Not many company still support their vintage stuff long after they stop building bikes.


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

fjyang said:


> It left me such a unpleasant memory that after three rides since I put the bike together, it sat in the corner of my garage


You missed the point completely. It's a Slingshot. You have to acclimate to them and three rides is not enough time in the saddle. The bike is way too big for you and a 1" steerer has never been a problem on any bike. A rigid fork will make a big difference.


----------



## jacdykema (Apr 10, 2006)

YETIFIED said:


> The bike is way too big for you


F'real. That saddle should not be sitting on the boom tube like that. That might explain why you think such a short stem feels good on it. You need an 18".


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

Could you post a picture of the front brake mounting please. Just curious how you mounted the caliper to an AMP mount.


----------



## fjyang (May 4, 2007)

muddybuddy said:


> Could you post a picture of the front brake mounting please. Just curious how you mounted the caliper to an AMP mount.


Its a home made bracket, I have to use two adapters to get the calipers to the right position, one IS 185mm and one post mount 203mm adapter. The rotor size is 180mm 7". Its nice to have bounch of adapters laying around when tackling these kinds of experiments. Rear adapter is from Specialized for its own FSR bikes of early 2000.


----------



## fjyang (May 4, 2007)

jacdykema said:


> F'real. That saddle should not be sitting on the boom tube like that. That might explain why you think such a short stem feels good on it. You need an 18".


The saddle position moved, it should be in the middle which is how I ride. The frame is on the big side for me. At 6' tall with 32" inseam I have no problem riding it but I was piss at the previous owner who say he use to race for Slingshots told me the bike is a 19" frame. Yeah right.... its 19" to top of top tube, its 21" to top of seat tube so its a L-XL frame by current standards. The frame fit me like a what a road bike should, just that flat top tube don't have much clearance for my crown jewels ;-)

Anybody wants to trade Slingshot frames?


----------



## fjyang (May 4, 2007)

This is a Slingshot pic I found from a guy selling Lefty Adapters on ebay and its also the dream Slingshot I like to built. I'd already have the Lefty fork, 1-1/8" adapters and lefty hub laced to Rolf Dolomite rims. I just can't find Slingshot 18" size with 1-1/8" steer tube frame for the past year or so for this project. If you have one that you're willing to part with please let me know or if you like my 91 flat top tube frame, a trade is even possible.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

stan4bikes said:


> I was commenting on the entire build.
> 
> He did it to stiffen the fork, dumbazz. AMP forks do have some flex to them and he thinks it helps reduce it. Maybe you've noticed most suspension forks have a built in bridge/stiffener/brace. Even if they are disc only. Besides, it barely shows.


Yeah I read that. Its still kinda funny to me.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

fjyang said:


> Haha Rumpfy I know you'll have something to say about my bike but appreciated your restraint knowing how hard core of a retro guy you are. Trust me, the brake booster helps! even if you put it on a vintage rigid fork. Its just a extra piece of brace to resist twisting. You can put it on when riding and take it off when taking pictures of your bike to keep it "vintage"
> Especially with Slingshots, every bit of rigidity increase the enjoyment of the ride.


Hey, not my cup of tea, but build it how you like it. 

I will agree with others in that the frame is a size too big for you. And you're right about flex. All sorts of it on those things. Rigid forks make the overall ride of Slingshots much better IMHO.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

stan4bikes said:


> I was commenting on the entire build.
> 
> He did it to stiffen the fork, dumbazz. AMP forks do have some flex to them and he thinks it helps reduce it. Maybe you've noticed most suspension forks have a built in bridge/stiffener/brace. Even if they are disc only. Besides, it barely shows.


hmmm. "KMA"? "Dumbazz"?

not that I'm keeping tabs, but that's gotta be the rudest post I've ever seen on this forum. Slightly odd that it comes from the guy that frequently complains about snobbery and rudeness.

That brace is designed to counter the spreading of brake posts while braking. In that particular application it sure isn't doing much of anything..


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

Fillet-brazed said:


> hmmm. "KMA"? "Dumbazz"?
> 
> not that I'm keeping tabs, but that's gotta be the rudest post I've ever seen on this forum. Slightly odd that it comes from the guy that frequently complains about snobbery and rudeness.
> 
> That brace is designed to counter the spreading of brake posts while braking. In that particular application it sure isn't doing much of anything..


It wasn't directed at you but if it offended you I apologize. It was out of character but sometimes stuff just builds up and you've gotta let it out. I don't think it was by any means the rudest post ever but maybe it was one of the most direct.

I know what the brace is designed for but the OP believes it helped with his problem so I gotta go by his word. Having ridden on AMP forks I can see where it could cut out some flex.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

What about me? You told me to kiss your ass and a dumba$$. I give you a hard time, but I don't typically call you names. So rude. My sensibilities!


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> , but I don't typically call you names.


well, not here in the forum. 

Stan, no need to apologize to me. I was just making an observation.


----------



## fjyang (May 4, 2007)

I thought KMA stands for "Kill Me Already" ?


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

Fillet-brazed said:


> well, not here in the forum.
> 
> Stan, no need to apologize to me. I was just making an observation.


duly noted...



Rumpfy said:


> What about me? You told me to kiss your ass and a dumba$$. I give you a hard time, but I don't typically call you names. So rude. My sensibilities!


No you don't call me names, you're much more subtle  .

As far as your sensibilities...let's see, what phrases come to mind.?......"sink or swim"...."we eat our young"...."learn to deal with it".... "If you don't have tough skin, the pack weeds out the weak"....."Up yours"..."f-off"............pick any 3


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Fillet-brazed said:


> well, not here in the forum.


Shh!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

stan4bikes said:


> No you don't call me names, you're much more subtle


I take pride in that. 



stan4bikes said:


> As far as your sensibilities...let's see, what phrases come to mind.?......"sink or swim"...."we eat our young"...."learn to deal with it".... "If you don't have tough skin, the pack weeds out the weak"....."Up yours"..."f-off"............pick any 3


I'll try and toughen up.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

stan4bikes said:


> .pick any 3





stan4bikes said:


> "we eat our young"...."learn to deal with it".... "If you don't have tough skin, the pack weeds out the weak"


the first being my favorite


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

fjyang said:


> Its a home made bracket, I have to use two adapters to get the calipers to the right position, one IS 185mm and one post mount 203mm adapter. The rotor size is 180mm 7". Its nice to have bounch of adapters laying around when tackling these kinds of experiments. Rear adapter is from Specialized for its own FSR bikes of early 2000.


I've never been one to pick apart other people's bikes, but I have to say, that caliper mount looks a little scary. and in reference to the brace, most of the play in the AMP forks should be in the linkages so it doesn't seem that the brace would help, but if it works for you, what do I know.


----------



## robinmiller (May 31, 2005)

fjyang said:


> This is a Slingshot pic I found from a guy selling Lefty Adapters on ebay and its also the my dream Slingshot I like to built. I'd already have the Lefty fork, 1-1/8" adapters and lefty hub laced to Rolf Dolomite rims. I just can't find Slingshot 18" size with 1-1/8" steer tube frame for the past year or so for this project. If you have one that you're willing to part with please let me know or if you like my 91 flat top tube frame, a trade is even possible.


That's a real head-turner.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

How sturdy are the new slingshots. I am looking to get a travel frame, and was thinking about getting something with SS couplers (decent amount of money). Fold away frame looks like an interesting choice.

Will it handle non abusive trailriding under a 200lb dude. I will run it with some dirt jump fork, as I will reuse my 20mm wheelset..


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Curmy said:


> How sturdy are the new slingshots. I am looking to get a travel frame, and was thinking about getting something with SS couplers (decent amount of money). Fold away frame looks like an interesting choice.
> 
> Will it handle non abusive trailriding under a 200lb dude. I will run it with some dirt jump fork, as I will reuse my 20mm wheelset..


Don't know. We only do old bikes here.


----------



## fjyang (May 4, 2007)

muddybuddy said:


> I've never been one to pick apart other people's bikes, but I have to say, that caliper mount looks a little scary. and in reference to the brace, most of the play in the AMP forks should be in the linkages so it doesn't seem that the brace would help, but if it works for you, what do I know.


The front disc adapter works fine, its not pretty but I was able to lift the back end up with the front brake numerous times without issues. Its not a downhill bike unless I have a death wish on a Slingshot.

I agreed that most of the flex come from the linkages on AMP forks but you can't brace the linkages so you can only brace the legs to improve the rigidity. You have to look beyond that brake booster to think it only fuction one way as it also function as a arch between the two fork legs to brace the two together therefore increase rigidity. I though most Vintage guys can see right away what it is as pretty much all vintage suspension forks have a bolt on brace on the legs and as I recalled there was a pretty good healthy aftermarket fork brace segment during the 90's for suspension forks.

I only wish I can find a thinker material for the brace then the Salsa booster but there is no way that the logic of bracing two fork legs to increase rigidity is flaw (Magura forks even have two arch/brace front and back). Why not try it on your AMP forks and see?


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

*This isn't the right place for this but...*



fjyang said:


> The front disc adapter works fine, its not pretty but I was able to lift the back end up with the front brake numerous times without issues. Its not a downhill bike unless I have a death wish on a Slingshot.
> 
> I agreed that most of the flex come from the linkages on AMP forks but you can't brace the linkages so you can only brace the legs to improve the rigidity. You have to look beyond that brake booster to think it only fuction one way as it also function as a arch between the two fork legs to brace the two together therefore increase rigidity. I though most Vintage guys can see right away what it is as pretty much all vintage suspension forks have a bolt on brace on the legs and as I recalled there was a pretty good healthy aftermarket fork brace segment during the 90's for suspension forks.
> 
> I only wish I can find a thinker material for the brace then the Salsa booster but there is no way that the logic of bracing two fork legs to increase rigidity is flaw (Magura forks even have two arch/brace front and back). Why not try it on your AMP forks and see?


Again, if it works for you great. But, if you look at it logically, the brace on a telescoping fork serves two purposes. 1) To prevent the fork legs from moving up and down independently and to maintain a single rigid structure between the two legs. a problem that the AMP doesn't have. and 2) To prevent the legs from pushing out during braking when using rim brakes. Since you are using disc brakes this also does not apply.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

Rumpfy said:


> Don't know. We only do old bikes here.


Let me rephrase it then - how sturdy and trail worthy was the old Slingshot - was it an XC race machine, or could it run all over the mountain given the opportunity?

What was the typical failure mode, if it ever failed - pivot? Cable? Chainstays?


----------



## fjyang (May 4, 2007)

Curmy said:


> Let me rephrase it then - how sturdy and trail worthy was the old Slingshot - was it an XC race machine, or could it run all over the mountain given the opportunity?
> 
> What was the typical failure mode, if it ever failed - pivot? Cable? Chainstays?


Its odd that in this official Slingshot thread with all the sling owners out there, no one is willing to give potential Slingshot owner some feedback.

My cousin owns a current Fold-Tech model and he have nothing but positive things to say about its handling and did not experiance much flex that was the trademark of the 90's frames. I have the first generation single boom tube frame and its still bombing trails with it when the chance arise. I have never heard a Slingshot cable snap or break nor the flexboard so in terms of reliability or durability, it should not be a concern especially if you're buying a new current frame.

Slingshots has been and probably always will be a XC bike. I would not use a Slingshot to do drop and stunts or all mountain like you stated. The flex board was invented to provide some give/flex before suspension fork was even use on mtb bikes. Sling design will take the edge off but purely from comfort standpoint, a good modern suspension seatpost or Cane Creek Thudbuster will provide as good or better comfort then the flex board can. But the main advantage of slingshot IMO is during climbing were the cable/spring combo will give an edge/boost if you will, that feel like no other frame on the market.

Slingshots are a acquired tast, some suggest you to acclimate to them just the way they are or do what I did and modified the bike to fit your riding style and needs. Once you find that comfort zone between you and what ever Slingshot model you choose, it will give you a one of a kind ride and a on the edge feeling (good or bad) that no other bike even come close to.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

fjyang said:


> Its odd that in this official Slingshot thread with all the sling owners out there, no one is willing to give potential Slingshot owner some feedback.


Thank you!

I am thinking about buying this frame as a travel bike that I can take with me with relative ease. I was not planning on jumping or abusing it, but as I have mentioned I am close to 200lb and may ride some rough trails, so construction gave me some pause...


----------



## cdeger (Jan 18, 2004)

Curmy said:


> ...
> 
> What was the typical failure mode, if it ever failed - pivot? Cable? Chainstays?


In my insignificant memory, the real reasons for failing had names like Tomac, Overend and Juarez. But our hero Martin St. did his best ...


----------



## esilvassy (Jul 25, 2006)

For failure issues. When I had my board replaced late last year I was warned about the older style spring holders. Mine is about a 94 and the spring is up near the head tube.
The older style holder had the base and the 2 wings (the parts that are next to the spring attaching to the head tube) made up of separate pieces welded together. The newer one is one piece that is stamped into shape.

Though I have never heard of one breaking they said they would be more comfortable replacing it. I also had my cable replaced at the same time. So the parts should still be available just give em a call.

As for the use rough XC trails yes, jumps and bigger drops no. I do agree that a fold-tech one would be great for traveling.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

I've actually never seen or heard of a failed Slingshot.


----------



## fatchanceti (Jan 12, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> I've actually never seen or heard of a failed Slingshot.


I have, but they were used for a lot of "trialsin" type stuff by one of their sorta factory riders.


----------



## jacdykema (Apr 10, 2006)

I've only heard of (never seen) one or two failing but they were the 1991 models and a victim of a bad batch of True Temper tubing, not a design flaw.


----------



## Howley (Nov 23, 2005)

*Energy Return Bicycle*

With all the questions about SlingShot durability I thought I would let you all know about the last 2 years on the "new" version provided to me by Mark Groendal the inventor of SlingShot bikes a 17" ERB:










I'll post more on my Bog as time allows- https://cycleidaho.blogspot.com/

Too bad the 15" version is a bit too small for me:










Anyone less than my height of 5' 8" might like it.

I owned and rode hard original SlingShot MTBs from 1986-1996. Mark thinks I owned more than anyone individual- 6 total. One memorable crash that defines the durability was the end of the Cooper Basin Classic in Sun Valley ID.

Near the down hill finish I drifted off trail and straight into a tree. Although I grabbed all the brakes, braced for impact, I hit straight on just to the right of the front wheel directly on the handle bars. Fully clipped in I could not keep my momentum from hitting my helmeted head dead center of the tree. The flex board loaded up and I bounced off the tree/bike back about 8 feet landing on my rump sitting up a bit dazed.

This must have looked very funny from the side view. A bit cartoonish in the Willy Coyote kind of way.

In stupid SlingShot durability "Ghost ride" late night drunk testing-my sling would jump a curb none the worse for ware. (not recommended but fun to see how high it would jump on it's own)

My weight is about 165lbs-Multiple trips to Slick Rock, Back of Behind, Porcupine Rim ledges at speed, White Rim Trail, all the rest, and yes "jumping".

While on my first test ride on a 1984 dual cable version on the streets of Fairfax CA I missed the curb driveway transition and fell off on the sidewalk side while the bike skidded along the concrete edge of the curb grinding the cable for about 2 feet. The concrete dust wiped off without marking or cutting the cable in anyway.

SlingShot bikes were and are raced at the National and International levels. In 1991 they were raced at the NORBA Nationals in Mt Snow VT in the Down hill with a Suspenders upside down fork from Mountain Cycles.

Any Questions?


----------



## jacdykema (Apr 10, 2006)

Howley said:


> I owned and rode hard original SlingShot MTBs from 1986-1996. Mark thinks I owned more than anyone individual- 6 total. One memorable crash that defines the durability was the end of the Cooper Basin Classic in Sun Valley ID.


Hmm, downhiller from Idaho? That sounds familiar. You wouldn't happen to be the guy who rode DH for Slingshot back in the mid-90's would you? The guy that was using the Pro-Action downtube at the Traverse City NORBA back in 94'-ish?


----------



## Howley (Nov 23, 2005)

*Not me...*



jacdykema said:


> Hmm, downhiller from Idaho? That sounds familiar. You wouldn't happen to be the guy who rode DH for Slingshot back in the mid-90's would you? The guy that was using the Pro-Action downtube at the Traverse City NORBA back in 94'-ish?


I tried that aluminum "down tube" that limited the counter flex and covered the cable. Seemed to work but limited the "feel" of the bike so most riders did not use it.

Rider was not me. I got the sponsorships for various parts like the upside down fork from Mountian Cycle in San Luis Obispo. Traveled with the "team" (Martin Stenger, Rich Perrier, Mark Smedly, Sara Ellis and the Michigan contingent and east coast riders. (Why can't I remember these guy's manes?) Mark Smedly led the hill climb 'till the last 100 yards where Ned over took along with (Gould?) so Mark got 3rd.

Europe was a gas. The Dutch national championships were won on SlingShot in the Jr. Class by our host family in 1991. My role was as the mechanic/manager for fun and got to see alot of the world/west/NE and privilaged to hang with Martin-a truly nice guy...Only thing I saw brake was a Suntour XC Pro headset on Martin's bike at the Durango 1990 "worlds". He lined up as NORBA #10 but DNF due to the bottom head set cup cracked around the out side of the head tube. Nice WTB GG head set but the bearing cup was much bigger than the out side diam. of the head tube. The frame was not damaged.


----------



## MartinS (Jan 31, 2004)

jacdykema said:


> I've only heard of (never seen) one or two failing but they were the 1991 models and a victim of a bad batch of True Temper tubing, not a design flaw.


Yep, I had a 1991 20" model that cracked on all the spot welds for the stiffening plate in the seat tube. Other than that my '93 is still going strong and I'm over 200lbs.
Best Slingshot survival story was zipping around a corner on some single track and discovering that 20 feet of trail was gone, dug out for road construction and dropping 8 feet onto the front wheel - the bike compressed and unloaded springing me up and back about 2 feet. I stayed upright and still clipped in.


----------



## 993rs (Dec 31, 2005)

Howley said:


> With all the questions about SlingShot durability I thought I would let you all know about the last 2 years on the "new" version provided to me by Mark Groendal the inventor of SlingShot bikes a 17" ERB:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That 15" is a good looking bike. Anybody else have one of these ERBs? Can't find much info about them anywhere....


----------



## zingel (Feb 23, 2006)

I've seen a frame similar to that one, but it has two cables and springs. The springs are mounted under the bottom bracket. The small tube between the upper and the under top-tube is similar to a grove hammerhead-tube. Does anybody know how old it is?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

zingel said:


> I've seen a frame similar to that one, but it has two cables and springs. The springs are mounted under the bottom bracket. The small tube between the upper and the under top-tube is similar to a grove hammerhead-tube. Does anybody know how old it is?


Older than the one you have linked there. 85/86 is my guess. The double cable bikes are the earliest of the breed.


----------



## Howley (Nov 23, 2005)

*First of 6*

In the Spring of 1986 I assembled the first of many SlingShot bikes-and ERB MTB from Mark Groendal designs.

First SlingShot I test rode was in Fairfax, Ca in 1985.

Here is a photo as I was ready to install the cranks...










And my favorite version:










OT:
Points awarded for identification of the other 2 Marin specific bikes...
Photo taken the season this area was designated Wilderness-never to be ridden again-Legally...circa 1990 me thinks. 
Memory not what it was. 
And I only chose to remember the good.  
That was a good ride.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Here's Howley at the top of Pearl Pass in 1986.


----------



## balcs (Apr 6, 2005)

*Slingshot cross bike restoration - DIY board replacement*

Obviously this is not a mountain bike and it's not really the right age (1999). The point of the posting is that I am guessing the details of DIY flex board replacement will be useful to anyone else working on an older Slingshot.

I needed a cross racing bike last year so I got this bike on Craigslist (because I think Slingshots are cool and I was seduced by the idea that the folders will go in an airline-legal case). The race photo from the Livermore cyclocross series last year shows the 'before' condition.










Anyway, the frame was pretty beat up and the flex board had a couple of delamination cracks. After reading through this thread it became clear that a factory replacement was not happening and DIY was required. So here are the steps.

1. Checked frame alignment in original condition. Not too good -- the wheels were laterally offset by almost a centimeter. That is, the plane of the front wheel was 1 cm to the left of the plane of the rear wheel. The head tube and seat tube did appear to be parallel.

2. Sourced a new flex board. As already documented here, the original boards were made out of a fiberglass laminate called 'Scotchply.' Apparently 3M sold the patent and the material is now called 'Cyply.' I got a piece cut to order from a company called Red Seal Electric (redseal.com) for $31. This is the unidirectional version of Cyply. I measured the thickness of the existing board while it was still in place at 0.5 inches. The material comes in various thicknesses; I got the 0.510" thickness. This turned out to be a little thick and needed shaving down -- next time I would get the next size down at 0.495". I ordered it cut to 1.875" x 3" based on measurements of the installed board prior to removal (I worried that I would destroy the board during removal). This turned out to be the correct width, but a little too long. When I eventually extracted the existing board the length was 2.562", i.e. 2 9/16".

3. Removed the old board. The boards are held in place with epoxy, which can be removed by heat. Thus, I stripped down the bike, removed the cable, separated the frame halves, removed the bolts that pin the board in place, and donned a respirator with organic-vapor cartridges (respirator is not optional -- burning epoxy is very bad). I then tied one end of the frame-board assembly to a workbench leg and pulled on the other end while applying a plumber's propane torch to the rear board mounting sleeve. Eventually after a bit of scorching, the epoxy softened up and the rear sleeve came out cleanly. I then tied the board off to the same place and resumed pulling while heating the front mounting sleeve. This eventually came out cleanly as well. This part of the process involved a lot of scorched paint and epoxy, so the torch technique may not have been the best way to do it. I've heard of an epoxy-removal technique in which one fills up a crock-pot slow cooker with sand, embeds the part in it, and leaves it on low for a few days -- this may be a cleaner way to degrade the epoxy and get the board out.

In any case, here is a photo of the old board (scorched - it didn't look nearly this bad before I started with the torch) and the new board blank.










4. Obviously the new board required some shaping. I cut it to length using a diamond tile saw and made the semicircular cutout using a diamond concrete core bit in a drill press. I then shaved down the edges of the board with a Pansar file to get the semicircular edge profile, being careful not to actually thin the board in the side-to-side direction. As noted above, I also had to shave down one of the flat sides a little bit to get it to fit.

5. I had all the frame parts blasted and powder coated at Maas Brothers in Livermore, CA. They did a great job -- they do a lot of bike frames and understand which threads, brake mounts, etc. to mask before coating. I had them blast, but not coat, inside the board mounting sleeves -- this removed all the remaining old epoxy and cleaned up the metal gluing surface nicely.

6. Board installation. I used System Three "Silvertip Metl-Weld" metal bonding epoxy (systemthree.com). The problem here was to get everything glued together in proper alignment. The board had a few degrees of slop in the horizontal direction within the lugs, but basically no slop in vertical or twisting directions. First, I clamped the two board mounting sleeves so that they were as exactly aligned as possible in both directions, and glued in the rear half of the flex board. This enabled me to drill the rear bolthole, assemble the rear mounting sleeve/seat tube upper lug to the rear half of the frame, and bolt everything behind the board together. This reduced the problem to aligning the front and rear halves of the frame. I put together a jig using a bunch of clamps and a metal machinist's bench that kept both axles parallel to the bench surface and allowed only side-to-side movement of the frame halves relative to each other. As expected, I couldn't get the alignment any better than the original 1-cm-to-the-left situation, so I glued it up that way, then drilled the two front boltholes.

7. Reassembly. Needs no explanation.

8. Decals? Obviously lacking. Does anyone have Slingshot decals?


----------



## lamparito (Feb 22, 2009)

wow... i had forgotten about these bikes!!!
it seems almost imposible to find a frame for what i have seen today


----------



## zingel (Feb 23, 2006)

*1987*


----------



## 993rs (Dec 31, 2005)

The mother lode!


----------



## felixdelrio (May 27, 2006)

Stef ... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Inigo Montoya (Dec 25, 2007)

hammer!


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

Did a VRC'er score this one from the Grand Rapids, MI craigslist?

The seller said it was going to CA.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

J_Westy said:


> Did a VRC'er score this one from the Grand Rapids, MI craigslist?
> 
> The seller said it was going to CA.


The Illuminati is everywhere.

Besides, I couldn't let Stef have all the fun.


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

Rumpfy said:


> The Illuminati is everywhere.
> 
> Besides, I couldn't let Stef have all the fun.


Good for you! Looks like it has great potential.

When I saw it pop up, I didn't call because funds wouldn't allow me to get it, but I called yesterday to check anyway... When I heard CA, I thought it might have been you.

Congrats and give us the down low when you have it in your hands.


----------



## jacdykema (Apr 10, 2006)

Ahh! I was in the same situation. Was planning to call on it this week when the fundage allowed but apparently even G-Rap, MI isn't beyond the reach of the Illuminati.  

Have fun with it Eric! I love the bikes you post and I love Slingshots. I'm looking forward to seeing what you do with it.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

J_Westy said:


> Good for you! Looks like it has great potential.
> 
> When I saw it pop up, I didn't call because funds wouldn't allow me to get it, but I called yesterday to check anyway... When I heard CA, I thought it might have been you.
> 
> Congrats and give us the down low when you have it in your hands.


It was indeed. Another VRC'er was so kind as to pass on the lead and the seller easy to work with. Worked out nice, though I need to choose another Sling to let go of now.

I'll have to make some modifications to this one to put it right and make it trail ready. Soon.


----------



## sansarret (Mar 17, 2006)

Found this on Google book search

http://books.google.ca/books?id=QOQ...&resnum=4&ved=0CBEQ6AEwAw#v=onepage&q=&f=true


----------



## mtnwing (Jan 13, 2004)

I can't believe this is an active thread . . . has anything changed on a slingshot in the last 15 years? no innovation here. Rumpfy is the only think interesting about slingshots and I am not sure they can take credit for that . . .


----------



## 993rs (Dec 31, 2005)

mtnwing said:


> I can't believe this is an active thread . . . has anything changed on a slingshot in the last 15 years? no innovation here. Rumpfy is the only think interesting about slingshots and I am not sure they can take credit for that . . .


You understand this a VRC forum?


----------



## jacdykema (Apr 10, 2006)

mtnwing said:


> I can't believe this is an active thread . . . has anything changed on a slingshot in the last 15 years? no innovation here. Rumpfy is the only think interesting about slingshots and I am not sure they can take credit for that . . .


Well, I think the fact that this is one of the oldest and longest threads (that is still very much active) on the VCR forum would tell one that there are a more than a few people who find Slingshots interesting.

I would take issue with your assertion that they haven't changed but hey, if a concept works and sets you apart as a brand, why change it?


----------



## russmu66 (Nov 11, 2007)

*Lefty 29er Farmboy*

My latest bike build. I'm new to the Slingshot phenomenon but am already impressed with the ride and performance. It took a lot of work to machine the headtube (especially the internal part of the tube) to get the bonded lefty to fit.



















Cheers
Murray


----------



## Funrover (Oct 4, 2006)

pete_mcc said:


> Not sure if it's in keeping, but here's my roadie slingshot:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





balcs said:


>


Beautiful!! :thumbsup:

I like the roadie Slings. I would like to try those one day


----------



## supercollider (Feb 3, 2010)

russmu66 said:


> My latest bike build. I'm new to the Slingshot phenomenon but am already impressed with the ride and performance. It took a lot of work to machine the headtube (especially the internal part of the tube) to get the bonded lefty to fit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow Murray, I love it!

So what are your impressions? Still impressed? If you ever need to find a good home for it, just say the word! Looks fantastic.


----------



## yagil (Dec 13, 2009)

*My New Fold-Tech - recently assembled and rides great!*

I'm riding it to work and partly back - about 20 miles, mixed road/dirt trails. rides very well, and a very fast machine - especially with a 48t large chainring and Ritchey speedmax Beta semi-slicks. The energy return is noticable mostly on climbs, where sometimes I feel the boost. While the frame is quite heavy (about 6.8 pounds for size 18"), the total weight is reasonable - 26.2 Pounds.
Sorry about the quality of the pictures, I'll try to take some better ones soon.
Ah, and customer support was excellent - actually, well above my expectations.


----------



## jacdykema (Apr 10, 2006)

While I always like to see pictures of Slingshots, you guys do realize that this thread is in the Vintage, Retro and Classic forum right?


----------



## russmu66 (Nov 11, 2007)

jacdykema said:


> While I always like to see pictures of Slingshots, you guys do realize that this thread is in the Vintage, Retro and Classic forum right?


So am I correct to assume that what you're saying is don't post pictures of Slingshots less than x number of years old. Could you clarify the time frame in which my Slingshot must be manufactured to qualify for this forum please.
Thankyou.


----------



## jacdykema (Apr 10, 2006)

There's a sticky at the top of the page that outlines VRC. Like I said, I love seeing pictures of Slingers but new bikes tend to not get much love around here. It seems like most people draw the "vintage" line around 1994-1995.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Timeless Design?

This has to be the best thread anywhere on the web for Slingshots...right or wrong, I can see how it draws in all the new owners.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)




----------



## 993rs (Dec 31, 2005)

I'd like to see them all here. Old, new, mtb, road, tri, it doesn't matter to me. It's not like you're going to see them posted anywhere else on the web...


----------



## Rodewald (Mar 20, 2010)

*Not knobby, but single....*

Okay, at the risk of annoying some, but since others seem open to it, here's one you might not have seen before. I bought it from Kirk Obee before he went to a national team camp of some sort. I do not feel at all tainted by the association--no matter what drugs I take I don't go any faster. I also have a road folder (650c wheels) that I've taken to Australia, California, etc. Pretty fun, but the frame is a bit small for me to be honest. Anyway, hope you enjoy these. My research indicates this may be the only one or possibly one of two.


----------



## ppkabaar97 (Apr 22, 2010)

I was looking through may garage last night and found my 84 bmx frame. I still have the instructions that go with it. Just wondering if anyone knows a values to a bike like this?


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

ppkabaar97 said:


> I was looking through may garage last night and found my 84 bmx frame. I still have the instructions that go with it. Just wondering if anyone knows a values to a bike like this?


Probably quite a bit like most things vintage bmx.

You might try these sites if you haven't already:
http://bmxmuseum.com/bikes/slingshot/

http://www.vintagebmx.com/community/index.php?showtopic=27033011

Let's see some pictures!


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

ppkabaar97 said:


> I was looking through may garage last night and found my 84 bmx frame. I still have the instructions that go with it. Just wondering if anyone knows a values to a bike like this?


Do the instructions say: "If you still have this frame in 26 years you should fish for a value on a vintage mountain bike forum" ? Beacuse if they don't you might just have voided your warranty.

Thank you, I'm here all week.


----------



## Puguglybonehead (Jan 24, 2010)

I don't have a Slingshot myself, (yet) but I am looking. I'll second one of the older posts in this forum about wanting to find one of the titanium or part-ti frames that were made (or at least advertised in the back of many an issue of MBA) way back in the day. 

I saw my first Slingshot at the very first mountain bike race I went to, back in 1987. It was out in the suburbs of Toronto. I did my novice race and then watched the Sport's do theirs. 
Then, when the Expert/Pro-am race started, (the term 'elite' wasn't in use yet) I saw this guy, he was bigger than most of the other guys in the field, (was this Mr. Stenger?) and he was on this bizarre looking thing like I'd never seen before. It had, like, three top-tubes, and no down tube?!?!!! :eekster: I thought, w.t.f.? This guy's gonna break this thing! Or maybe he already has? There was nothing like this at the time. I thought my Rock Mountain Avalanche, with it's sloping top-tube was very radical. Even Cannondale's stood out like a sore thumb back then. But the Slingshot? Crazy!

Watched this guy do an excellent race, finished somewhere in the top 3, I think. I went over and looked at his bike after the race. Asked where it was from....Michigan, same place as him. 

I've wanted one of these for decades now, but I've always gotten sidetracked by other bikes that I liked. 

I've had good luck finding rare things. I found 2 vintage Teledyne Titan road bikes, I used to have an ancient Merlin MTB, (with u-brake bosses) that I probably shouldn't have sold. :madman: Hell, and I'm playing guitar through an old Supro 1600 amplifier that's nearly as old as I am. (apparently the model I have is very rare)

What do you think the chances are of my finding one of those elusive titanium Slingshots? Honestly, I'd be happy with any of the cro-moly ones. I just can't stand the current Slings. They are kinda , well, fugly. Never been a fan of aluminum. 

Anyways, I'm looking for an old Slingshot, smaller size. (I'm 5' 7")


----------



## taxonomy (Jan 11, 2009)

Here's an article that I wrote for my local (BMW) motorcycle club newsletter. 

Last month I wrote about how bicycling affects my motorcycling and this month I’d like to write a little bit about my newest old bicycle. Like many of you I have an affection for two-wheeled vehicles I couldn’t afford when I actually had the time to use them 20 years or more ago. In my case, however, I am much more interested in collecting bicycles than motorcycles. I worked both in bike shops and in the industry as mountain biking was maturing from an obscure sport into a major market.

As money and ideas flowed into mountain bike design, products showed great variation. This was nowhere more true than in suspension design. The period from about 1990-1995 showed a great plurality of solutions, many now totally abandoned. Though these many designs for bicycle suspension have merged towards homogeneity, it wasn’t necessarily because they were the best designs.

The same is true for prewar motorcycles. There is an incredible diversity of design when designers are first working things out. Forks, for example, utilized leading and trailing links, girder forks to name a few. None of these really held sway or seemed dominant until some meme swept them aside. How both the motorcycle and bicycle industries settled on the telescoping fork has as much to do with ease of manufacture as it does with the ultimate potential of the design.

Designs are often selected for development because they offer good initial results. The telescopic fork offered a simple and easy way to get very good results right from the start. More complex ideas that may have had better potential, such as Britten’s girder fork design or the Hossack/BMW designs, were not chosen and developed because they didn’t deliver quick initial results.

The result of this is that the designs that were settled on early received a lot of attention and money and were essentially engineered around their shortcomings. Many, many anti-dive solutions have been employed in forks, but none of them addresses the simple problem of fork dive or stiction at the source. Nonetheless, the flawed basic design of the telescoping fork has been engineered so well by generations of folk that it’s hard for better designs to approach them.

At this point riders having grown up with flawed designs now mandate that better designed forks, which don’t dive or bind under braking, now must have these flaws designed into them so that they feel “right” to riders.

As a bicyclist I am able to afford and use many of the alternative designs from this iconic development period of 1990-1995. Indeed, these non-selected designs are very cheap now, because the vast majority of riders want bikes that use the established technology. In most cases this means telescopic front forks, and either a single pivot swingarm that actuates the shock via a rocker or a four bar linkage swingarm. Now, four bar linkages that utilize a virtual pivot point are becoming vogue. (For more information on these terms please reference Tony Foale’s books on motorcycle chassis design; they apply equally well to motorcycles and bicycles.)

My newest purchase is a bicycle like no other--it actually has a hinge in the middle. There really isn’t a name for this sort of suspension. Some people call it “mid-suspension.” The story of the design of this bicycle actually has motorcycle origins. Mark Groendal, the inventor, was riding a rigid framed minibike sometime way back in the early 1970s. After a time Mark noticed that the minibike suddenly was much smoother and easier to ride. Mark soon discovered that the tube that connects the head tube to the footrest had broken. This allowed the minibike frame to flex, and the flex in the frame was useful suspension. This being the 1970s Mark probably had that realization while his parents were discussing what an awesome band 3 Dog Night is.

This led Mark to design the Slingshot bicycle in the 1980s. Imagine a bicycle where the top tube, the tube you straddle when you stand over it, has a short section of leaf spring just an inch ahead of the seat tube. In this case the lead spring is a composite 3M material used in Corvette leaf springs. The down tube, the tube that would normally connect the head or steerer tube to the crankset or pedals, is replaced by a stainless steel cable. This allows the bicycle to flex in the middle and allows the bicycle axles to move up and down relative to one another. The majority of the spring in this case is provided by the stainless steel cable, which is held in tension. Other than this the bike is totally rigid.
Needless to say, it’s a very unusual design. It actually uses a principle called tensegrity--the bicycle is held up by the interplay of tensile and compressive forces. So, unlike a chair that we sit on, which relies just on resisting compression to hold us up, the Slingshot bicycle is more like a suspension bridge.

I cannot think of a single design remotely like this in bicycles or motorcycles. Mark’s bicycle company, Greendale Bicycle, that made the Slingshot lasted for about 10 years. Demand far outstripped supply but he never managed to make more than about 1,000 bikes per year. Mark insisted that production remain in the United Sates and that his workers be paid a living wage. A series of supplier problems sank the company in 1996. A Slingshot frame and fork, no wheels or components, cost $1,300 back then, about $2,000 now. These were exclusive and sought-after bicycles. After the original Greendale Bicycle sank the name and patents were traded unhappily and the brand never recovered fully.

Riding a Slingshot bicycle in the woods is unlike anything else. It doesn’t tame rough terrain like a long travel full suspension bike does, but then again it isn’t at all susceptible to wild changes in pitch like a conventional suspension bike. It’s very accurate and simply smooths out bumps rather than flattening them. It corners like nothing else. I believe the centripetal force squashes the bike a bit and its frame allows it to have some of the lateral “tuned flex” that Honda talked so much about in the early 1990s.

I don’t think the Slingshot pointed the way to the future, but it’s a design so unusual that it’s upended much of my thinking about damping and rigidity. The Slingshot design, being the odd duck that it is, built a cult following but the bike doesn’t fall into any camp that is mass marketed to. As such, when full suspension became de rugier, it appealed neither to the long travel full suspension masses nor old school full rigid purists. None the less, it has many of the best attributes of both.

I think the Slingshot would have been superseded by other designs even if Mark had allowed production to shift to Taiwan. What the Slingshot proved is that a radically different design can succeed on its own merits. I ride this bike regularly, because for New England woods riding, for my age and experience, it suits me. I choose it regularly over bikes that cost me more money or whose designs are much more accepted. I think I may be faster on it, but I haven’t timed my runs in years.

Next year I plan to race mountain bikes in the veterans class in a local Wednesday night race series. Prizes are on the order of an ice cream cone, but the racing is real. For now, I plan to race the Slingshot. I paid out $200 for the Slingshot frame and built it using a soup of bicycle parts I keep for such affairs. These chains and wheels have graced many a frame that’s passed through my hands, but I think I’ll be keeping the Slingshot.

I couldn’t afford to buy or maintain vintage Triumphs or Moto Guzzi motorcycles and I don’t really have any connections to them. I never dreamed of owning one as a young man, but I did want a Slingshot, an Ibis, a Mountain Cycle, a Bridgestone and many, many others.

In design, I think, we always go back to our teens and 20s in some respect. Newer, arguably better, bicycles lack something of the bikes I longed for in the past. I can recall looking through the glass at a Slingshot displayed in a window. I imagine I bit my lip and gazed a long time at it. This is something no technology on earth can replace.


----------



## Puguglybonehead (Jan 24, 2010)

:thumbsup: Nice article, taxonomy!


----------



## jacdykema (Apr 10, 2006)

Puguglybonehead said:


> What do you think the chances are of my finding one of those elusive titanium Slingshots?


Slim to none. I've been looking for one for years and even in the land of Slingshots (Michigan) I've never seen a picture of one, much less one for sale. Supposedly there's one of the half ti frames in some shop in the Grand Rapids but the owner won't part with it. The steel ones pop up somewhat frequently on Ebay and Craigslist. For your size you should be looking for a 16 inch frame.


----------



## Puguglybonehead (Jan 24, 2010)

jacdykema said:


> Slim to none. I've been looking for one for years and even in the land of Slingshots (Michigan) I've never seen a picture of one, much less one for sale. Supposedly there's one of the half ti frames in some shop in the Grand Rapids but the owner won't part with it. The steel ones pop up somewhat frequently on Ebay and Craigslist. For your size you should be looking for a 16 inch frame.


Ah well, steel it'll be then. I honestly think the steel frames still look the sweetest anyways.


----------



## thebronze13 (Jan 10, 2011)

There's a Slingshot frame set for sale on CL here in Vancouver.....$250


----------



## jacdykema (Apr 10, 2006)

Its four inches to big for him (and overpriced).


----------



## donny the hack (Jan 18, 2011)

i think they made a 20 inch and 24 inch bmx i have 1 of there mountains and one of there 650 witch carries a nice 26 inch mountain wheel with 26 by 1 inch tire and converts into a nice cruzer i think they are both for sale on vancouver craigs the bmx ones are very hard to find i think 2 of the guys i work also have them and one guy we use to work with has a double cable one that alot of slingshots for a bunch of adults


----------



## Puguglybonehead (Jan 24, 2010)

Yup. Had a look at the ad on Van. CL. Definitely too big. Thanks for the tip, anyhow. 

Cheers!


----------



## fatchanceti (Jan 12, 2005)

Man, I've been a long time Slingshot fan and owner (4 or 5 maybe?), and I'm less than thrilled with where this is going:










I'm ok with the "make them where it makes financial sense to" thing, but visually that just kills me. The shorty stem and headset spacer certainly don't help.

The last generation (early to mid 90s on) of the made in USA 26" wheeled steel bike always looked real nice to me, but the mix of big tubes, little tubes, all of the crazy shapes and the mess at the top tube/seat tube/seat stay junction now, ugh.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Some awsome bikes in this thread...shame a lot of the pics are now gone...

I'll post my modest rebuild just to offest that nasty looking 29'er 

before:










after:










Steve


----------



## fatchanceti (Jan 12, 2005)

That there is well within the sweet spot of how a Slingshot should look. Well played sir.


----------



## MABman (Oct 5, 2008)

Some Slingshot parts that never got any further than this. And more than likely never will.























Early Aluminum Boom Tube


----------



## GrumpyOne (Jan 7, 2004)

Looks like you've been hanging out in Charlotte.

jw



MABman said:


> Some Slingshot parts that never got any further than this. And more than likely never will.


----------



## Lid (Feb 13, 2007)

*New pics*

Here are some new pics of my rebuild.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

Lid said:


> Here are some new pics of my rebuild.


Nice looking bike. I'm curious though, why didn't you just use the front brake cable stop hole in the "stem"?


----------



## Lid (Feb 13, 2007)

I have always found the one cable going up (in your face) over and down visually off.
Seems like taking the long road of two curves in the cable instead of just the one.


----------



## Howley (Nov 23, 2005)

Nice head badge...Just found my old one-no longer have the bike tough...


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

That bike has the decal from the shop where I started working- Advantage Cycles, Cedar Falls, IA. Iam pretty sure I saw that one back in the day around here.

Was surprised to see that sticker on a bike in the VRC forum. Made my day. t



eastcoaststeve said:


> Some awsome bikes in this thread...shame a lot of the pics are now gone...
> 
> I'll post my modest rebuild just to offest that nasty looking 29'er
> 
> ...


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Guitar Ted said:


> That bike has the decal from the shop where I started working- Advantage Cycles, Cedar Falls, IA. Iam pretty sure I saw that one back in the day around here.
> 
> Was surprised to see that sticker on a bike in the VRC forum. Made my day. t


Ted, glad to hear the history behind the Advantage sticker...was wondering about it while I was cleaning the frame. So it started out in Iowa, worked it's way to Michgan ( I think that's where the seller was), and then ended up with me on the east coast...cool.

Steve


----------



## Plum (Sep 14, 2004)

eastcoaststeve said:


> Ted, glad to hear the history behind the Advantage sticker...was wondering about it while I was cleaning the frame. So it started out in Iowa, worked it's way to Michgan ( I think that's where the seller was), and then ended up with me on the east coast...cool.
> 
> Steve


That bike was on the Madison craigslist, I think it came from Black Earth, WI..

Missed it by that much...

Plum


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

eastcoaststeve said:


> Ted, glad to hear the history behind the Advantage sticker...was wondering about it while I was cleaning the frame. So it started out in Iowa, worked it's way to Michgan ( I think that's where the seller was), and then ended up with me on the east coast...cool.
> 
> Steve


Yeah, your "before" pic shows the Cook Brothers cranks, and they were a sponsor of the shop team the year before I started working there. I know most of the guys that were on that team were running those.

Interestingly, there was a guy that showed up at the shop where I work now last summer. He had two bikes in the back of a pick up truck and said he wanted to sell them. One was a SlingShot, but it was kitted out differently than what you have shown here. It was also from around here and was also yellow.

That was a weird deal, cause he said the bikes were in a barn for years and they were trying to clean up some stuff. At any rate, I was suspicious, so I passed on them because something didn't feel right about the deal.

I don't know how to explain it, but the guy was sketchy, and I get skittish about stuff that makes my "it's a stolen bike" senses tingle. 

Pretty sure it wasn't yours. I'd recall that Advantage decal anywhere. Had plenty of them on my old sleds. 

Nice score, and I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## esilvassy (Jul 25, 2006)

jacdykema said:


> Slim to none. I've been looking for one for years and even in the land of Slingshots (Michigan) I've never seen a picture of one, much less one for sale. Supposedly there's one of the half ti frames in some shop in the Grand Rapids but the owner won't part with it. The steel ones pop up somewhat frequently on Ebay and Craigslist. For your size you should be looking for a 16 inch frame.


not to add insult to injury, but when I took my slingshot in for a board resto ~ 3 years back, they were showing my stuff around the shop. The saddest item was a Ti boom tube cut in half just to check out the inside. They said it was done said too bad as it was probably worth a pretty penny......

On another note I need to make some progress on mt rebuild this year.


----------



## Puguglybonehead (Jan 24, 2010)

esilvassy said:


> not to add insult to injury, but when I took my slingshot in for a board resto ~ 3 years back, they were showing my stuff around the shop. The saddest item was a Ti boom tube cut in half just to check out the inside. They said it was done said too bad as it was probably worth a pretty penny......
> 
> On another note I need to make some progress on mt rebuild this year.


Whoa! :sad: That is a sad image. Makes me think of an old picture of the Avro Arrow fighter jet prototypes being cut up for scrap after the contract was cancelled.

I emailed a rep at Slingshot about titanium. He said there is no chance of anymore ti Slingshots coming out, but they are considering more high-end steel ones. Possibly Reynolds tubing.


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

Nice build Lid and I like the Revolutions in white.


----------



## SpeedofLite (Apr 16, 2011)

*Vintage Slingshot ('91? Team Issue?)*

Greetings.

I'm a newb to this site and thought I'd post a few pics showing the Slingshot I picked up at an auction recently.

























From what I can gather from this site and others, I think it's a '91 and possible team issue because of the block letters on the top tube. Does that seem correct? Also, can anyone tell from the photos whether the fork is the Mag 20 or Mag 21? I want to try and restore this machine to its former glory. Any comments or critique will be appreciated!


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

Mag 20.


----------



## 993rs (Dec 31, 2005)

My '91 had the spring mounted up at the head tube. I ran the same bottle holder, always came loose.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

SpeedofLite said:


> Greetings.
> 
> I'm a newb to this site and thought I'd post a few pics showing the Slingshot I picked up at an auction recently.
> 
> ...


Not sure, but its got the 'team bike' look with all those decals.

Cool bike!


----------



## SpeedofLite (Apr 16, 2011)

Thanks all! I picked up a Mag20 repair kit on eBay. I'll try to stay out of trouble.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

SpeedofLite said:


> Thanks all! I picked up a Mag20 repair kit on eBay. I'll try to stay out of trouble.


Please put knobbies on it and swap out that stem!


----------



## SpeedofLite (Apr 16, 2011)

Will do! BTW, thanks big-time for starting this thread 7 years ago! There are many more Slingshots out there waiting to be resurrected.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Lid said:


> Here are some new pics of my rebuild.


nice giant poodle.


----------



## Puguglybonehead (Jan 24, 2010)

Thanks to 993rs, I now have a vintage 1991 Slingshot! I've built it up as a singlespeed. (with the hope of returning to racing, if it ever stops raining here) Using a Dimension fork, so I could go threadless and have a disc up front. (I've gotten to really like them) 
Stem, skewers and tires have changed since I took these pics. 

Patrick


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

Your bike looks to be a '93 or later.


----------



## MartinS (Jan 31, 2004)

YETIFIED said:


> Your bike looks to be a '93 or later.


Nope, it is a 91 (or 92), 93 dropped the boom tube down and increased the seat post to a 31.8. He does have the '93 boom tube sticker though.

Edit, I take it back, I originally had a quick look and on further examination I agree it isn't a '91 as the spring would be at the bb not head tube. The post looks like it might be bigger too. Pug, what size post is that?


----------



## 993rs (Dec 31, 2005)

Guys, I had the Speed Merchants out of Rockford, MI build the bike in the late summer of '91. I had taken a big fall racing one of the Pando series. No mtb or mx racing that summer for me. To help the healing process I order the Slingshot. The original build was Suntour XC Pro/Syncros. Seatpost was 27.2, I think...


----------



## MartinS (Jan 31, 2004)

That makes sense, so it is basically a '92 model bought in late '91. I had a '91 and my buddy had a '92, I was trying to remember the differences and I believe spring placement was the main one. My 91 cracked in the seat tube and I got a '93 on warranty.


----------



## Puguglybonehead (Jan 24, 2010)

Yup. 27.2 seatpost. Nice size to have, as there are always plenty of options with that diameter. 
Purchasing a 92 model during 91. Now that sounds familiar. My old ride from those days was a 1988 Rocky Mountain Avalanche which I purchased in `87. 
Much as I miss my old Rocky, this Slingshot is a sweet ride. Maybe it's psychological, but it really does feel faster on the trail. I've wanted one of these since 87 and I'm definitely not disappointed. Thanks again 993rs!

Patrick


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

MartinS said:


> Nope, it is a 91 (or 92), 93 dropped the boom tube down and increased the seat post to a 31.8. He does have the '93 boom tube sticker though


Yes, center scotchply to center bb was standardized at 14" for all frames from '93 on. I didn't follow anything after '94, so that could have changed. 31.8mm post, although I do have a small Slingy with a 31.6 post.


----------



## Puguglybonehead (Jan 24, 2010)

OK, I was wondering about maybe adding some suspension to the front of the Slingshot. I would like to choose something that works, but is still "in good taste." One-inch diameter steer tube does limit the options somewhat. 

I have my eyes on both a NOS Scott Unishock (looks like 1st-gen version) or an NOS aheadset-style Flexstem. The Flexstem is a wee bit longer than I would currently prefer, (145mm) but the front half could always be swapped out for a shorter one later. The Scott fork would soak up the big hits a bit better, but those forks did have a less-than-great reputation. (and the icky neon graphics would also clash horribly with the Slingy's nice fire engine red)

Either one would cost me almost the same. I'm leaning towards the Flexstem, at the moment. I've always liked them. (and it wouldn't uglify the bike nearly as much as the Scott fork would) I ran a 150mm quill Flexstem on my Rocky in the early `90s and was still passing the Mag 20 users on downhill sections up till the year I sold it. (94, I think)


----------



## jacdykema (Apr 10, 2006)

I would avoid the both like the plague. The Unishocks were horrible forks and a lot of them were recalled. Suspension forks also ruin the "sling" effect of the bikes. 

The Flexstems were pretty bad too, I would imagine the elastomer is hard as a rock by this point. I ran a Softride suspension stem on my Slingshot for a while and it was okay. Fully rigid is always better on a Slingshot but the Softride stem rode much better than the many other squishy alternatives I've tried over the years.


----------



## storz (Jan 31, 2011)

The shop I worked at back in the mid 90's sold Slingshot, always thought they were really cool


----------



## fatchanceti (Jan 12, 2005)

Well, in a few hours I will be the owner of BigShot frame serial #1. It's been freshly redone (new board and repaint) by Mr. Quiring and was built by his hands back in 2002. This early frame has non-hooded drops (so I'm assuming the non OS stays), and is non-suspension corrected, but does have a 1.125 head tube.

Very excited, and obviously pics to come when I get my hands on it later today. This will be my 6th? Slingshot, but no room for the Farmboy anymore.

FCTi


----------



## fatchanceti (Jan 12, 2005)

CIMG3520 by Mr. P, on Flickr

Just a longer piece of rear derailleur housing from being done....


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

fatchanceti said:


> Just a longer piece of rear derailleur housing from being done....


Maybe shorten up some of the house up front while you're at it.

Cool bike though! Getting serial #0 or #1 is fun to have.


----------



## fatchanceti (Jan 12, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> Maybe shorten up some of the house up front while you're at it.
> 
> Cool bike though! Getting serial #0 or #1 is fun to have.


Yeah, it came all pre-wired (bought frame, fork, headset, stem, bars, shifters, brakes and it was cabled up), so I just slapped my derailleurs, some wheels and pedals on at work real quick.

That seatpost is a monster (31.8) but PO is providing a shim down to 27.2, along with an extra flex board and the top tube stickers from the repaint.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

fatchanceti said:


> Well, in a few hours I will be the owner of BigShot frame serial #1. It's been freshly redone (new board and repaint) by Mr. Quiring and was built by his hands back in 2002. This early frame has non-hooded drops (so I'm assuming the non OS stays), and is non-suspension corrected, but does have a 1.125 head tube.
> 
> Very excited, and obviously pics to come when I get my hands on it later today. This will be my 6th? Slingshot, but no room for the Farmboy anymore.
> 
> FCTi


Cool bike, but I'm a bit confused as ususal...

I thought all the really early 'shots had multiple top tubes instead of the boom tube, and I thought the extended seattube was post '94....then you say it was built in 2002...just don't get how it could be serial #1???

Cool no matter what the answer is though :thumbsup:

Steve


----------



## fatchanceti (Jan 12, 2005)

eastcoaststeve said:


> Cool bike, but I'm a bit confused as ususal...
> 
> I thought all the really early 'shots had multiple top tubes instead of the boom tube, and I thought the extended seattube was post '94....then you say it was built in 2002...just don't get how it could be serial #1???
> 
> ...


Steve, you are thinking of the 26" wheeled bikes. This is BigShot #1 - the first 29"er (supposedly). I'm still searching for the serial number on the frame, but this may not have one. But the previous owner knew the bike's history very well.


----------



## Valhart (Jun 15, 2010)

That's a nice piece FCTi. How does Mr Quiring deal with reworking his older frames? I have been thinking of contacting him about a few things, but was hesitant after seeing his website/ bike library. That man is talented. I've never seen such diversity from a single builder. He might (must) have a helper or elves or SOMEthing to put out such an array. I am building a collection of Slingers and @ some point will be trying to replace a board and re-align the frame. Have to build a jig first, but if done, I would like to help out whomever needs some Sling magic.


----------



## fatchanceti (Jan 12, 2005)

Valhart said:


> That's a nice piece FCTi. How does Mr Quiring deal with reworking his older frames? I have been thinking of contacting him about a few things, but was hesitant after seeing his website/ bike library. That man is talented. I've never seen such diversity from a single builder. He might (must) have a helper or elves or SOMEthing to put out such an array. I am building a collection of Slingers and @ some point will be trying to replace a board and re-align the frame. Have to build a jig first, but if done, I would like to help out whomever needs some Sling magic.


I'm not sure if it's something he does regularly or not - IIRC it's a pretty expensive/time consuming endeavor, maybe like $250 just to pull and replace the board. Then you're likely looking at a repaint because of the heat required to break the epoxy loose. I imagine his frame building business takes precedence (and is more profitable) over the timely procedure of fixing old Slingshot boards. He's a nice guy, shoot him a note.

The previous owner of BS#1 had all of this done, so I don't have anything to go on other than what he told me when we were discussing the bike and it's history.

Slingshot has the new "dogbone" flex boards for sale on their current website. I was kind of shocked to see that they are $99 each. I wonder if this day and age exploring different materials (carbon fibre?) for that piece makes any sense. Could be tuned to match the characteristics of the Scotch ply but with greater durability?

FCTi


----------



## Valhart (Jun 15, 2010)

Yeah, for $100, I would make my own. Somewhere on here was a mention of a commercial material that (I think) was supposed to have the proper charactaristics. I would give that a try first. Of course, before that, I would talk with Mr Quiring. If he felt chatty, he would be a wealth of info. Perhaps Mr Groendal could be coaxed into sharing his opinion on how to keep his wonderments alive. I know there could be some bad juju with the whole sale and re-sale and re-re-sale of Slingshot, but I would think Mr G might get a kick out of all the steadfast devotees from his gloriest glory years. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Plum (Sep 14, 2004)

Silver wheels look good on there, and I'm not usually a silver guy. Good looking bike, but Rumpfy is right, you are going to have to shorten and rebleed those brakes..



fatchanceti said:


> Just a longer piece of rear derailleur housing from being done....


Plum


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

fatchanceti said:


> Steve, you are thinking of the 26" wheeled bikes. This is BigShot #1 - the first 29"er (supposedly). I'm still searching for the serial number on the frame, but this may not have one. But the previous owner knew the bike's history very well.


Haha, I'm a dope.

Never even noticed the "big wheels"...most 29'ers look disproportioned to me, short frames to fit big rims between a reasonable wheelbase. Your 'shot looks "right"...props to the builder for a balanced profile.

Steve

.


----------



## jacdykema (Apr 10, 2006)

Nice pick up fatchanceti!

Yeah, the leaf spring on the newer Slingers is a different material. The Slingshot rep stopped in the shop today and said that they were almost out of the old 3M stuff. He also said that per their lawyers, they aren't going to be doing anymore reboards because the liability insurance is too high. In theory they can still sell the old style pre-cut boards (the epoxy in place ones) but they can't provide any instruction on how to install them. So I guess Scott Q is the only one doing reboards now. 

In other fun Slingshot news, they have two more runs of Taiwan build frames left on their contract but after that the new bikes will all be hand-built in Grand Rapids, MI again. Neat!


----------



## trabin2836 (Apr 28, 2010)

*New to slingshot*

I just got my slingshot and took it to the trails on Saturday. After my first ride I was stopped on the way to my car by someone wanting to take pictures of my ripper. I can tell I am going to get a lot of questions and odd looks, but that is one of the reason I got it.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Mine


----------



## fatchanceti (Jan 12, 2005)

Looks like one of the original Slingshot made forks....?


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

ameybrook said:


> Mine


Sweet!

How about some detail shots?

Who's fork?, looks nice.

Steve


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

eastcoaststeve said:


> Sweet!
> 
> How about some detail shots?
> 
> ...


I'll do a proper photo shoot sometime soon. Its pretty dirty right now. Original Slingshot fork!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

ameybrook said:


> I'll do a proper photo shoot sometime soon. Its pretty dirty right now. Original Slingshot fork!


Push that saddle back some too since the bike fits you.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

slide seat a bit more forward and just add aero clip ons.


----------



## Valhart (Jun 15, 2010)

These certainly are cool bikes for those in the know. I digress to my only Slinger that I've taken a photo of. Many more Slinger photo's to come.


----------



## 993rs (Dec 31, 2005)

Awesome road Slingshot. Always wanted to get my hands on a 700 wheel road frame.


----------



## Valhart (Jun 15, 2010)

They're even tougher to capture than the MTB's. I thought about taking one of my Mtb Slingers and converting it to road (terrible roads here), but this one came about instead. The improvement over the rough stuff is unreal. Kinda like a magic carpet ride.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Valhart said:


> They're even tougher to capture than the MTB's. I thought about taking one of my Mtb Slingers and converting it to road (terrible roads here), but this one came about instead. The improvement over the rough stuff is unreal. Kinda like a magic carpet ride.


It does seem like an intriguing road frame, but how's it feel out of the saddle, cornering and while sprinting?

I know they can climb well in the dirt.


----------



## Valhart (Jun 15, 2010)

Lively is the best word I can think of at this moment. The bike gives you feedback like crazy. Takes the edges off the uneven pavement squares (up to about an inch), and makes bunny-hopping larger stuff a dream. 12" curbs, whatever. On road wheels. I swear, these bikes add 4 " to your bunny-hopping record. You can pre-load the frame before the 'hop' if you time it right. When the rough stuff comes around, I get out of the saddle and float through as if I were on an MTB Slinger. I think they are even better road bikes than MTB's. I like this roadbike better than my full carbon fiber Trek Madone. I am sure in a crit, the Madone is better in corners and changing lines, but for my local road bombing, the Slinger is the cats pajamas. They made a bunch of Triathelon frames with 650b wheels. Put a Manitou III on it with slicks on 26" wheels, and you would have a mighty fine mutant. :thumbsup:


----------



## fatchanceti (Jan 12, 2005)

Fillet-brazed said:


> It does seem like an intriguing road frame, but how's it feel out of the saddle, cornering and while sprinting?


I really really enjoyed my folding road sling. Comfortable, fast enough - just a scrape under 19 lbs with full 10sp DA kit. I may even still own it if it didn't have those damn Ritchey hooded dropouts.


----------



## Valhart (Jun 15, 2010)

Uh oh.... Is there an issue with the Ritchy dropouts? I bought a frame just like yours 'cept a non-folder. I thought the dropout was cracked, so I took photos for an E-bay 'not as advertised' case. Peeled back the paint and the dropout was fine. Your (old bike)bike is awesome to look at. 'Speed incarnate'. Or something like that..


----------



## Valhart (Jun 15, 2010)

Here is the dropout in question.


----------



## fatchanceti (Jan 12, 2005)

Valhart said:


> Uh oh.... Is there an issue with the Ritchy dropouts? I bought a frame just like yours 'cept a non-folder. I thought the dropout was cracked, so I took photos for an E-bay 'not as advertised' case. Peeled back the paint and the dropout was fine. Your (old bike)bike is awesome to look at. 'Speed incarnate'. Or something like that..


I personally don't care for them because a lot of my bike riding involves pulling my kids in their Chariot trailers - and the axle mount is a no-go with those hooded dropouts (unless you go dremmel on them). But that doesn't apply to most people probably.

FCTi


----------



## Plum (Sep 14, 2004)

Valhart said:


> Uh oh.... Is there an issue with the Ritchy dropouts? I bought a frame just like yours 'cept a non-folder. I thought the dropout was cracked, so I took photos for an E-bay 'not as advertised' case. Peeled back the paint and the dropout was fine. Your (old bike)bike is awesome to look at. 'Speed incarnate'. Or something like that..


I don't think there's a structural issue with the Ritchey dropouts, except as FatChanceTi pointed out, they can cause interference with certain skewer or axle adapter for trailers.

I had a set of them on my team sling CX bike, no issues there. No pics on this computer, but I should load some up to this thread.

JP


----------



## Valhart (Jun 15, 2010)

Good to hear that Plum. I haven't built the bike up yet, but gave the dropout a few solid hits with a rawhide mallet to see if it WAS cracked. Nothing. I assume they are cast/not forged, so if cracked, the malleting should've finished the job. Castings are like a wine glass; they don't bend much, just snap. It WOULD be nice to know their manufacturing process anyways. On a different note.... Does anyone have an old Slingshot head badge that they would part with?? My black Slingshot is a bit naked without it. I actually have two that could use badges. One is a never ridden early 90's roadbike frame that my girlfriend will get at some point. It's interesting to envision Fatchanceti's killer Slinger towin' the kids to the ice-cream joint. I used to ride with a guy, Bob Bergren(sp?) in the early 90's who would occasionally take his girlfriends 4 year old MTB riding with us, towed in a Burly attached to a Merlin. He could climb loose hills that we couldn't due to lack of traction. Said the trailer pinned him to the trail. Crazy. He was also a top three for the Michigan expert class for years.


----------



## Valhart (Jun 15, 2010)

I'm sorry, I failed to completely answer fillet-brazed question. As far as sprinting is concerned,.. It's weird, but a good kind of weird. You can feel the pulse, the 'inchworm' effect. Far more than I ever did on their MTB's. The bike absorbs the 'spike' of the pedal stroke and DOES release it @ the dead spot in the stroke. I like it. Some may not. 'Opinions vary'. If I was a crusher, I may not like it so much. As I've mentioned, the bike is 'lively' and you can feel the harmonic (think sine wave) of the pulse and work WITH it. Over and out.


----------



## Plum (Sep 14, 2004)

*Slingshot CX*

Here's a few of the older, Michigan made team CX bike with slingshot fork and ritchey dropouts. It was fairly well used, but still a nice ride. Parted with it, as I don't have a real use for a cross bike and I don't have the room for bikes that aren't ridden..


----------



## Greystreet (Sep 21, 2005)

*help me ID this slingshot*

NE1 know what model this is? TIA


----------



## fatchanceti (Jan 12, 2005)

1992-1995 ish


----------



## fat tire trader (Sep 18, 2010)

jacdykema said:


> Nice pick up fatchanceti!
> 
> Yeah, the leaf spring on the newer Slingers is a different material. The Slingshot rep stopped in the shop today and said that they were almost out of the old 3M stuff. He also said that per their lawyers, they aren't going to be doing anymore reboards because the liability insurance is too high. In theory they can still sell the old style pre-cut boards (the epoxy in place ones) but they can't provide any instruction on how to install them. So I guess Scott Q is the only one doing reboards now.
> 
> In other fun Slingshot news, they have two more runs of Taiwan build frames left on their contract but after that the new bikes will all be hand-built in Grand Rapids, MI again. Neat!


I was a sling shot dealer in the 80s and 90s. I sold a lot of them. Mark Groendahl taught me to replace the boards and gave me a tool that he made for aligning the frames. It is not necessary to heat the frame to remove the board. The way that I was taught to do it is first cut the board close to the frame, then carefully drill holes into the board in the frame. Once you have drilled enough of it out, the rest can be picked out. A repaint is not required. I can do this job if anyone needs it done.
chris ioakimedes
Fairfax California
The Fat Tire Trading Post


----------



## MartinS (Jan 31, 2004)

fatchanceti said:


> 1992-1995 ish


Pretty sure it is a 1992, the year before they dropped the 'boom tube' down lower, and the first year they shifted the spring from the BB to the head tube.


----------



## rockhead77 (Jul 14, 2008)

Its a 1995. That is a picture of my bike taken in my backyard. Have the original receipt still as well.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

fat tire trader said:


> I was a sling shot dealer in the 80s and 90s. I sold a lot of them. Mark Groendahl taught me to replace the boards and gave me a tool that he made for aligning the frames. It is not necessary to heat the frame to remove the board. The way that I was taught to do it is first cut the board close to the frame, then carefully drill holes into the board in the frame. Once you have drilled enough of it out, the rest can be picked out. A repaint is not required. I can do this job if anyone needs it done.
> chris ioakimedes
> Fairfax California
> The Fat Tire Trading Post


Chris,

there have been a million threads on MTBR about board replacement and it's always ended up being a major project that no one has seemed to want to tackle...I can't believe the 'shot guys haven't noticed that you can/will replace boards without the the need for a repaint...and align the frame too...awsome :thumbsup:

Steve


----------



## fox1965 (Dec 21, 2010)

1996 Folding Road Slingshot used as a racer (Campy Record) and for touring until 2003, then retired as a tourer (Sh. 105). The seatpost and the stem came with the frame in 1996.


----------



## Greystreet (Sep 21, 2005)

*Looking for pre 95 slingshot frame decals*

Please let me know if you you or perhaps anyone you know can get me a pair of these hard to find decals. Thanks in advance


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

I don't think I ever posted mine..picture was before I adjusted the seat angle and took off the fender. :thumbsup:


----------



## Greystreet (Sep 21, 2005)

*slingshot decal reproduction*

hello all. I'm asking a friend to reproduce the old version decal fro my own restoration but unfortunately, a one off is not equitable for production so I'm asking if anyone here would like a copy for themselves. Below is the design im referring to. Thank you.


----------



## esilvassy (Jul 25, 2006)

Greystreet said:


> hello all. I'm asking a friend to reproduce the old version decal fro my own restoration but unfortunately, a one off is not equitable for production so I'm asking if anyone here would like a copy for themselves. Below is the design im referring to. Thank you.


i would be in for 4-6 depending on cost

sent a PM too.


----------



## 993rs (Dec 31, 2005)

Any idea of how many need to be made and how much?


----------



## Greystreet (Sep 21, 2005)

im hoping between 7-10 bucks each shipped... Told my guy I may be able to swing at least 10 stickers..still massaging the numbers


----------



## rockhead77 (Jul 14, 2008)

Amazing condition! Nice Bike. Is it all original?


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

rockhead77 said:


> Amazing condition! Nice Bike. Is it all original?


which bike? theres lot's of them in this thread..


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

Greystreet said:


> hello all. I'm asking a friend to reproduce the old version decal fro my own restoration but unfortunately, a one off is not equitable for production so I'm asking if anyone here would like a copy for themselves. Below is the design im referring to. Thank you.


I'd pop for 1 or 2 of em..


----------



## Valhart (Jun 15, 2010)

As far as the decals (stickers??) go, I'm in for at least 4 sets. Is that $$ for a pair? At that price I can't resist. No hurry, but please keep us posted. Thanks Greystreet. :thumbsup:


----------



## Greystreet (Sep 21, 2005)

*sling shot decals*

ok guys..im getting close to making this happen..really would like to reproduce the decal as orginal as possible so im requesting if someone can post up exact measurements of this decal from their bikes. Thank you


----------



## Valhart (Jun 15, 2010)

*Slingshot decals*

From a N.O.S '93 road frame the dimentions are... 275mm long including all the 'clear' part of the decal, 261mm from the 'shadow' of the first S in Slingshot to the 'shadow' of the T in SlingshoT, The left side is 42mm tall including the clear part of decal, 31mm tall from bottom of black to top of black 'rectangle', which is 117mm long, 57mm tall where the 'V' is (including clear decal area), 30mm tall on right side of decal including clear. Also, is it possible for your source to make some with the glue on the inverse side, so as to adhere them to the inside of a vehicles rear window??? I'd love a few of those. Lastly, my black Slingers have a WHITE box instead of the black in your image. How difficult would it be to pump out some of THOSE? Thanks Greystreet.:thumbsup:


----------



## Greystreet (Sep 21, 2005)

*Decals*

Thanks for the measurements. friend wants a minimum 50..Told him it's not gonna happen at 50. 25 is what I'm hoping he'll go for. I know I can meet 25 with a combination of bike and window decals. I'll keep those interested informed early next week. Thanks!


----------



## Valhart (Jun 15, 2010)

I would think, given a bit of time, you would get quite a bit more than 50 (sets). If the quality was really good, word would get out, and as the only one doing it, you could more than compansate for the effort. Not get rich of course, but make the endevor justifiable. $15 a set shipped?? Fine with me.


----------



## fox1965 (Dec 21, 2010)

Another shot of a road slingshot. Equipped with cyclocross tires is perfectly capable of off-road riding.


----------



## stefan9113 (Aug 4, 2008)

hi all,

have make some of this one, I also have the file from the other in orginal size. Maybe we can do al deal 



is screen printing

greetings from bavaria

Stefan


----------



## Greystreet (Sep 21, 2005)

sure thing. send me the file and I'll see what price I can get it done for.


----------



## stefan9113 (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi,

here you see a convert jpg, you can ask fo a price.



I also have the file in a printready eps, I have use the file for this one, works perfect.

Greetings Stefan


----------



## Greystreet (Sep 21, 2005)

*Decals update*



Valhart said:


> From a N.O.S '93 road frame the dimentions are... 275mm long including all the 'clear' part of the decal, 261mm from the 'shadow' of the first S in Slingshot to the 'shadow' of the T in SlingshoT, The left side is 42mm tall including the clear part of decal, 31mm tall from bottom of black to top of black 'rectangle', which is 117mm long, 57mm tall where the 'V' is (including clear decal area), 30mm tall on right side of decal including clear. Also, is it possible for your source to make some with the glue on the inverse side, so as to adhere them to the inside of a vehicles rear window??? I'd love a few of those. Lastly, my black Slingers have a WHITE box instead of the black in your image. How difficult would it be to pump out some of THOSE? Thanks Greystreet.:thumbsup:


 got the proofs done and ready for the printer today. will shoot back some shots and I'll get them run hopefully by next friday. Just depends on the tech and his schedule. FYI


----------



## 993rs (Dec 31, 2005)

Wow, beautiful bikes. Banged around in Bavaria and the Dolomites in the mid 90's on my Slingshot.


----------



## 993rs (Dec 31, 2005)

Greystreet said:


> ok guys..im getting close to making this happen..really would like to reproduce the decal as orginal as possible so im requesting if someone can post up exact measurements of this decal from their bikes. Thank you


Is/did this happen? Still interested...


----------



## Valhart (Jun 15, 2010)

Was wondering that myself.... for me, time is not an issue. Would be great to know any status/abandonment of project though.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Another beautiful bike Stephan. That might be my favorite SlingShot so far.



stefan9113 said:


> Hi,
> 
> here you see a convert jpg, you can ask fo a price.
> 
> ...


----------



## fjyang (May 4, 2007)

N/a s


----------



## Valhart (Jun 15, 2010)

Never was a huge fan of the newest slingers,but this is damn fine. Kinda has that industrial "Terminator" look. :thumbsup:


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

Hmmm, missing posts again....sometimes this place is so effing anal :-(


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

da'HOOV said:


> Hmmm, missing posts again....sometimes this place is so effing anal :-(


Don't worry about it.


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

Rumpfy said:


> Don't worry about it.


thanx for the wise words ... they really eased my mind.


----------



## MABman (Oct 5, 2008)

Mark Groendal, the inventor of the SlingShot was pimping this at Interbike last fall.








The downtube is removable and tuneable to the riders weight. Called the Alter.

He was also responsible for the ERB, or Energy Return Bicycle but that never gained much traction. Erb Bikes Introductory Price!


----------



## pixelrausch (Jul 25, 2009)

Wow, what a beaty - stefan


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

spotlightcomm said:


> Hey Slingshot Fans!
> 
> We are part of the CAP 400 class at Grand Valley State University and we are doing a market survey of the bicycling community on behalf of Slingshot Bicycles. Please take a moment to fill out this survey for us about what you love about biking, as well as how you feel about Slingshot. The more honest you are , the better our results! Thanks a bunch!
> 
> docs.google.com/a/mail.gvsu.edu/spreadsheet/viewform?hl=en_US&formkey=dERNY3VFWk9iMG9LY3pQQkllZ2g1UHc6MQ#gid=0


This is a vintage mtb forum. Old ones rule, new ones suck. Good?


----------



## MABman (Oct 5, 2008)

Rumpfy said:


> This is a vintage mtb forum. Old ones rule, new ones suck. Good?


If you don't believe him look at the old yellow and black one above and the new black one below it.


----------



## apat13 (Jun 19, 2006)

MABman said:


> If you don't believe him look at the old yellow and black one above and the new black one below it.


+1 :thumbsup:


----------



## fjyang (May 4, 2007)

n/a d


----------



## spotlightcomm (Feb 4, 2012)

Rumpfy said:


> This is a vintage mtb forum. Old ones rule, new ones suck. Good?


I am hearing this a lot. But why? What happened in your guy's eyes that made this happen?


----------



## 993rs (Dec 31, 2005)

spotlightcomm said:


> I am hearing this a lot. But why? What happened in your guy's eyes that made this happen?


China


----------



## AKamp (Jan 26, 2004)

spotlightcomm said:


> I am hearing this a lot. But why? What happened in your guy's eyes that made this happen?


For me it has a lot to do with the aesthetics of the new frames. Even though I am sure they are stiffer and faster I just don't like the looks of the Ripper. Now if you brought back a steal 29er without canti mounts I would be interested, even more interested with a Ti frame, especially if it was made in the US.


----------



## MABman (Oct 5, 2008)

spotlightcomm said:


> I am hearing this a lot. But why? What happened in your guy's eyes that made this happen?


Back in the day Slingshots were unusual in that they offered some suspension in a marketplace that did not at that time have many offerings. This attracted some and turned others off, it was a "frame of mind" to quote one of their old sayings.

Now that the marketplace is full of suspension in every way shape and form, quite frankly just about any of the designs rides better than a Slingshot. However there is enough mystic around the older bikes and just enough of them around to fuel a kind of retro groovy love fest in their direction.

That said I have had 4 Slingshots, the last one being a 29"er which I thought was going to be a match made in heaven but wasn't, and don't have any any more and am not looking for one either. Well, unless a double cable showed up on my doorstep for cheap that is because that was the first one I ever rode and there is something about that first time that you have a hard time getting over.


----------



## fatchanceti (Jan 12, 2005)

AKamp said:


> For me it has a lot to do with the aesthetics of the new frames. Even though I am sure they are stiffer and faster I just don't like the looks of the Ripper. Now if you brought back a steal 29er without canti mounts I would be interested, even more interested with a Ti frame, especially if it was made in the US.


A few are out there (well one is in my garage), but not many.



This is a 2004 made frame. Not sure why they still stuck canti mounts on the Farmboys. I don't think I ever saw one set up with them. Most of the other BigShots I have seen are rim brake only. This one (BS serial No1) may have originally had canti mounts, and perhaps they were removed when Mr. Quiring refurbed it a few years ago. Not sure.

I owned three FarmBoys (a 16" and two 18" frames) before I found this one. This is the best riding one, but a lot of that is probably due to the non-corrected front end. The suspension corrected 29ers are just too tractorish for me.


----------



## spotlightcomm (Feb 4, 2012)

What about the DD-M? Its made in the US. What are you guy's opinion of their new double diamond series?


----------



## fatchanceti (Jan 12, 2005)

spotlightcomm said:


> What about the DD-M? Its made in the US. What are you guy's opinion of their new double diamond series?


A "Slingshot" with a downtube is not a Slingshot to me (and I'd wager 99% of the other people following this thread). I'm sure they are nice, but they don't fit here IMHO.

If I wanted a bike with a downtube, Slingshot would not be on my list. And this is coming from a huge 'Shot fan who was owned 6 of them in various incarnations. I'm sure they are nice bikes (The DD-X and DD-M), but just don't effing call them Slingshots. If they want to do a spinoff brand of downtube bikes, have at it.

My $.02

FCTi


----------



## dirt diggler (Jan 14, 2004)

Sorry if this is a repost, but this was my trusty 93 Slingshot... I miss her..


----------



## mikeferg75 (Jan 9, 2012)

Saw this on craigslist and could not resist... I'll pick it up this summer when I visit Grand Rapids.


----------



## Valhart (Jun 15, 2010)

Interesting 'left hand drive' system. Do you need to pedal backwards? Maybe you can throw a 'Lefty' on it! Sorry, couldn't resist. Clean. Is this the original paint??


----------



## mikeferg75 (Jan 9, 2012)

Yeah, pic was only mock up, seller confessed his goof.

Not oem paint, fresh powder. xt group, I have not seen it in person yet, I'm in Boulder CO, bike is in Hudsonville MI at my brothers house.

Ferg


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Neat year Slingshot....the rest of it...not so neat.


----------



## mikeferg75 (Jan 9, 2012)

Rumpfy said:


> Neat year Slingshot....the rest of it...not so neat.


Agreed, bought for the frame, will keep the correct xt stuff, source the rest for a vintage build.

Since it has the spring inside the top tube that would make it a 88 or 89 correct? It was stripped, sent to slingshot for new board, spring and cable, and then powercoated. Should be a fun project.


----------



## flipnidaho (Aug 10, 2004)

dirt diggler said:


> Sorry if this is a repost, but this was my trusty 93 Slingshot... I miss her..


Nice pare!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

mikeferg75 said:


> Agreed, bought for the frame, will keep the correct xt stuff, source the rest for a vintage build.
> 
> Since it has the spring inside the top tube that would make it a 88 or 89 correct? It was stripped, sent to slingshot for new board, spring and cable, and then powercoated. Should be a fun project.


Yep, should put you at 88/89. Really good a Slinger of that age was factory referb'ed. Not sure how they are about it now, but there was a time when they weren't into working on older Slingshots.

Sounds like you've got a good direction to go with it too. Post pics when its done (or progress along the way).


----------



## stefan9113 (Aug 4, 2008)

fresh stickers silk-screen printing, white and black


----------



## LF-X (Aug 23, 2009)

Hi,

did anyone here of the Slingshot fans try to combine a Fold-Tech frame with an AMP fork? Did see two bikes wth AMP forks (one with a F1 and another one with a F4?).

would like to use a F2 with the current Fold-Tech Frame. Not sue if the coil will hit the fork...


Thanks


----------



## Cujodo (Jun 13, 2009)

*'93 MT3 Singshot RestoMod*

Just finished the rebuild of my '93 Slingshot. The frame was striped and repainted, fresh decal applied and clear coated. I decided to go 1x9 rigid and make this my gravel grinder. Slingshot had a NOS Tange fork that I bought. I had Waltworks remove the cantilever bosses and weld on a disk mount. I decided to keep the original integrity of the frame and not run a rear disk.
I'm sure I've probably offended the vintage purists out there by running new parts but my intensions are to use this bike, not moth ball it. The new parts make it perform great.

Sram X7 derailleur and shifter
Truvativ Stylo Crank/GXP BB
XT hubs
Mavic XC717 rims
Sram 970 cassette
Cane Creek S2 Headset
Avid Speed Dial Levers
Avid BB7 front brake
Avid Single Digit V-Brake rear
Easton EA70 Handlebar
WTB Vigo Saddle
WTB Nano Tires
Time All-Road Pedals 
Salsa Stem
Ergon Grips


----------



## LF-X (Aug 23, 2009)

Have a Ripper as my main ride. Switched to this from more travel suspended bikes. So do not regret that decision. It rides awsome and am planning to build up a Fold-Tech too.


----------



## 993rs (Dec 31, 2005)

Nice paint job. Where did you get the decals from? I could use a set.

I just finished an upgrade to my '96 Slingshot. Details and pictures to follow.


----------



## Cujodo (Jun 13, 2009)

Thanks. I didn't think it turned out to bad for a rattle can job. I got the frame as payment for photography that I did for Slingshot back in '93. I asked for a bare frame so that I could custom paint it and with it they sent 2 sets of decals. I actually had forgotten about them and found them filed away last fall.


----------



## LF-X (Aug 23, 2009)

nice - so it is brand new?


----------



## Cujodo (Jun 13, 2009)

The frame is 19 years old, the other parts are new.


----------



## LF-X (Aug 23, 2009)

MABman said:


> Now that the marketplace is full of suspension in every way shape and form, quite frankly just about any of the designs rides better than a Slingshot.


I do own a Ripper - This is the best ride I ever had for the kind of biking I do.

It is more comfartable than a hardtail and more efficient than rear suspended bikes.

For me the perect bike for everything.


----------



## meskell (Aug 28, 2012)

Figured I'd share my new ride and bump this thread. I have a set of wheels/knobbies for as soon as I get back in shape. It's been a long, long, long time since I've ridden. Road will have to do for now. So far, so fun.


----------



## 993rs (Dec 31, 2005)

Any riding is good riding!


----------



## meskell (Aug 28, 2012)

Anybody care to help me determine what year my Slingshot might be? It's the one a couple of posts above. i've tried contacting Slingshot but didn't receive a response. Not surprised after reading this forum. Makes sense that they're more concerned with new sales than with questions regarding old models.Searched the Mombat site and while they have some great information it still is hard for me to be definitive. 

And if I'm interested in restoring it, which I am, is there a way to determine what parts a particular year was built up with? I did determine, from Mombat, that my XT components are from 1993. And the changes that were made in the diameter to the seat post to 31.8, from what I can tell, was also made in 1993. Although I've probably have read this thread a dozen times I don't think I can say for certain that it is a '93. 

I can also guess that bikes might have built to specification. So OEM may not apply. It's not that big of a deal. I'm just really enjoying the research, process and most importantly the ride. But to get it to original condition someday would be a bonus. I plan to reach out to the gentleman that was working on the decals back in January but if anyone knows of another lead that would be helpful. 

thanks in advance for any insight that anyone would care to share. 

If it helps, other than the XT components the...

bars - specialized
stem - control tech
fork - dimension has been the only 1" rigid fork I could find and afford to replace a collapsed manitou
seat post - stamped sc
rims - ukai
pedals/seat - obviously replaced


----------



## Cujodo (Jun 13, 2009)

Meskell,

My bike is the orange/silver one above and it is most definitely a '93. Yours could be too although it appears to be a larger frame. Mine originally had Suntour XC Pro drivetrain and brakes, Suntour hubs and Sun Chinook rims. It had a Zoom stem with Zoom Brama bars and Syncros seatpost. Hope that helps.

You might also try to contact Mark Groendal at Erb bikes as he most likely built the frame.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

I'd second the 1993 guess. Could be a 94 I suppose, but as some point in 95/96 bikes started going to the newer decal style. Suntour XC Pro Micro Drive/Syncros would be a 'team' type build for it.
Shimano M900 XTR would be ok from a period correct standpoint as well.
The build on yours doesn't look original by any means.


----------



## meskell (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. I appreciate them. I suppose I was questioning mine being a '93 because I figured, regardless of frame size, that the boom gusset would not have such a noticeable size difference. 

Rumpfy, thanks for the ads to reference. I understand that the build isn't original. That is why I'm looking for answers as to what might be considered original parts. I was wondering, however, if all the XT components (hubs, drivetrain, brake system) might possibly be original since they are all '93. Or are you implying that Slingshot would more likely of used XTR/Suntour if they built the bike instead of just selling a frame? The stem and rims are period correct. Maybe the post. Not sure about the bars. The rest I realize are not since I swapped out broken/worn parts. Just trying to get more information regarding OME so that I can eventually get there. Although the rims aren't going anywhere.

Thanks again for your replies. And still will take any leads on decals.


----------



## LF-X (Aug 23, 2009)

Finished my first 24h race (team of 4) this month with one of my Slingshots. Equipped my Fold-Tech with 1.4" Slicks to make it faster. Lot's of people ( There were around 5000 starters) interessted in the bike/company. Fun.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

nothing vintage about that rig. They do get lots of attention though.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

meskell said:


> Thanks for the replies. I appreciate them. I suppose I was questioning mine being a '93 because I figured, regardless of frame size, that the boom gusset would not have such a noticeable size difference.
> 
> Rumpfy, thanks for the ads to reference. I understand that the build isn't original. That is why I'm looking for answers as to what might be considered original parts. I was wondering, however, if all the XT components (hubs, drivetrain, brake system) might possibly be original since they are all '93. Or are you implying that Slingshot would more likely of used XTR/Suntour if they built the bike instead of just selling a frame? The stem and rims are period correct. Maybe the post. Not sure about the bars. The rest I realize are not since I swapped out broken/worn parts. Just trying to get more information regarding OME so that I can eventually get there. Although the rims aren't going anywhere.
> 
> Thanks again for your replies. And still will take any leads on decals.


I believe Slingshots were generally sold as frame/fork only, so shops/customers built them up as they saw fit. I don't think there's a wrong answer here. Team bikes around the same age as yours generally saw a Syncros/XC Pro type of thing.


----------



## meskell (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks Rumpfy.


----------



## AKamp (Jan 26, 2004)

No one seemed to care in the kids forum so I thought I would post some pics of my sons bike here to get a little more attention. While not an actual slingshot I figure it is close enough to show off.


----------



## AKamp (Jan 26, 2004)




----------



## AKamp (Jan 26, 2004)




----------



## AKamp (Jan 26, 2004)




----------



## AKamp (Jan 26, 2004)




----------



## AKamp (Jan 26, 2004)




----------



## AKamp (Jan 26, 2004)




----------



## AKamp (Jan 26, 2004)

And a quick pick of mine begging to get built back up


----------



## sansarret (Mar 17, 2006)

Super nice, Lucky kid


----------



## LF-X (Aug 23, 2009)

An ERB Kids Bike. Nice. Tried some time ago to buy an ERB with delivery to Germany. They did not respond....


----------



## AKamp (Jan 26, 2004)

I will say that dealing with them seamed a little shady. I didn't have any problems with the order but I did have the feeling I was asking for trouble giving them my credit card. But after the frame showed up I was surprised it was so nice for the whopping price tag of $250


----------



## StanleyButterfly (Nov 4, 2009)

Not vintage and not a slingshot.


----------



## AKamp (Jan 26, 2004)

StanleyButterfly said:


> Not vintage and not a slingshot.


So sorry. From the original builder of Slingshots so it is more of a Slingshot than any of the new ones. Plenty of vintage parts including Ibis Bulge Ti Bars, Dura Ace 7401 RD, M900 front deraileur, BB, Cassette, even the crank and chainring bolts are from the early 90's. And the last pic is most definitely vintage AND a Slingshot.


----------



## LF-X (Aug 23, 2009)

Not vintage for sure (but there are not many places for Slingshots in the web to talk about) but shares some of the concept. It's from the same inventor. Main difference is where the flex board is located. Slingshots have it upfront the Seatpost. The ERB has it more or less located behind the seatpost. I guess its more reactive that way. 
As written above. When I contacted them some time about the conversionen somehow stopped when it came to delivery to Germany. Slingshot seems not to have problems of that kind. So I ended up getting a Ripper and a Fold-Tech. Also not vintage


----------



## 993rs (Dec 31, 2005)

AKamp said:


> So sorry. From the original builder of Slingshots so it is more of a Slingshot than any of the new ones. Plenty of vintage parts including Ibis Bulge Ti Bars, Dura Ace 7401 RD, M900 front deraileur, BB, Cassette, even the crank and chainring bolts are from the early 90's. And the last pic is most definitely vintage AND a Slingshot.


Cool bikes. Always wanted to try one of those ERBs.


----------



## jak7079 (Aug 19, 2012)

I wanted to post a few pictures of my Slingshot that I just finished putting back together. 

I got it back in late '93 (I think) when I was in high school and rode it all the time. When I went to college I left it in a repair stand in my parent's basement, during which time the seatpost ended up seizing into the frame in an unrideable position.

Over the next ten years my Dad made various attempts to get the seatpost out, finally succeeding earlier this year after using a torch to heat the frame up. So after that it needed to be repainted and re-assembled, which I just recently finished doing, thanks in large part to the information in this thread.

I had new decals made up by VC Graphix (based on a suggestion in one of the posts), and I have three extra sets, so if anyone needs one let me know.


----------



## Greystreet (Sep 21, 2005)

PM. Sent to jak7079. Thanks


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Love the yellow/3DV combo :thumbsup:

Nice photo composition


----------



## jak7079 (Aug 19, 2012)

For those interested in the decals, there is no need to pay for them. Just send me a PM with the address you want them mailed to and I will send them to you. 

I will be traveling a lot the next month so I may not be able to send them immediately, but I will get them to you eventually, and I will post when I've run out. 

Unfortunately I don't have enough posts yet to respond to PM's, so I apologize if you haven't heard anything back from me.


----------



## Greystreet (Sep 21, 2005)

I hope you received my reply. I provided you with my address. Thanks


----------



## jak7079 (Aug 19, 2012)

I just wanted to let everyone know all the decals have been spoken for. 

Greystreet, 993rs, and Cujodo you should be seeing them in the mail shortly. Good luck with your bikes!


----------



## Cujodo (Jun 13, 2009)

Thanks again!


----------



## 993rs (Dec 31, 2005)

Thank you!


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Congrats to whoever picked up jacdykema's twin top tube Slingshot (hoping it was a forum member)

Way cool paint...hope to see it built up here eventually.


Steve


----------



## caminoloco (Jan 13, 2008)

Look what the cat dragged in, a '93 Slingshot. The bike is complete and in very good condition, with all original parts with it. One of the very few XL frames too, I'm really happy with it (after looking for one in my size for 17 years ).


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

eastcoaststeve said:


> Congrats to whoever picked up jacdykema's twin top tube Slingshot (hoping it was a forum member)
> Way cool paint...hope to see it built up here eventually.


Ya, that thing was rad. Hope we see the full resto resurface too.



caminoloco said:


> Look what the cat dragged in, a '93 Slingshot. The bike is complete and in very good condition, with all original parts with it. One of the very few XL frames too, I'm really happy with it (after looking for one in my size for 17 years ).


Looks like a lot of the XC Pro still on it too. Nice. Post pics when its all built up and ready for trail action.


----------



## caminoloco (Jan 13, 2008)

Rumpfy said:


> Looks like a lot of the XC Pro still on it too. Nice. Post pics when its all built up and ready for trail action.


The derailleurs still have those little plastic protective/instruction stickers on them . The complete XC Pro brakeset came with it, but I've got a NOS pair of Suntour rollerbrakes... which should I put ?

For the rest it's a special '93 build, all original parts either on it or with it and hardly ridden. The only things that definitely need replacing are the tires, which have turned brittle with age. And the only thing I'll probably go shopping for sooner or later are matching Suntour thumbsifters. The (first and before me only) owner had it built in '93 with gripshifts, but I prefer thumbshifters on a bike like this.


----------



## rigidftw (Mar 21, 2010)

caminoloco said:


> The derailleurs still have those little plastic protective/instruction stickers on them . The complete XC Pro brakeset came with it, but I've got a NOS pair of Suntour rollerbrakes... which should I put ?
> 
> For the rest it's a special '93 build, all original parts either on it or with it and hardly ridden. The only things that definitely need replacing are the tires, which have turned brittle with age. And the only thing I'll probably go shopping for sooner or later are matching Suntour thumbsifters. The (first and before me only) owner had it built in '93 with gripshifts, but I prefer thumbshifters on a bike like this.


real sweet! should be quite a difference to a sandman


----------



## caminoloco (Jan 13, 2008)

rigidftw said:


> real sweet! should be quite a difference to a sandman


Ah, life doesn't stop with a Sandman bike , I must have contacted Slingshot 5 times over the last two decades to ask when and if they could make me an XL. They always replied "we'll let you know". So I was very surprised to see one come up for sale.

Here's what the owner replied to my question if it was indeed an XL and what the story behind it was:

_The history of Slingshot, under the ownership of Joel and Mark Groendal (aka Greendale Bicycle company) is well documented at MOMBAT: Museum of Mountain Bike Art & Technology. I was casual friends with the two brothers and often hung around their shop/factory in the early 1990's as I ran a fast food restaurant just up the street. I also had hoped for a day they would build an XL size. Slingshot's history gets rather vague after 1995 or so having a number of different investor owners with NO interest in cycling.

Sometime in 1993, due to Slingshot's sponsorship with True Temper tubing, they were contacted by associates of Michael Jordan to build him a bike of True Temper tubing. Michael Jordan was also sponsored by True Temper as they made his golf club shafts. My guess is contact was made due to Grand Rapids, MI being only 3 hours from Chicago IL.
Michael is about 6 foot 8 inches tall, SAME height as me, though I am a POOR basketball player.

Since the build jigs were already setup, it was rather easy to build the TWO frames.
I purchased the frame direct from the Groendal's and had the bike built up at Speed Merchants Bike Shop in Rockford MI. At the time the Suntour XC microdrive was much more popular then Shimano Deore
I had plans to get back into serious mountain biking (I'd raced a Schwinn KOM in 1989-1991), but much prefer road cycling and 50-100 mile tours. It has maybe 200 miles or so of light dirt road riding.

The Slingshot has most all of it's original parts including the rear Continental tire, softride stem, Onza grips, cables, and chain. I simply switched out the Suntour XC Pro cantilever brakes due to heel clearance issues of my size 48 shoes. I think when the bike was built in 1993, Shimano V brakes had not yet been invented. I will include all the Suntour XC pro brakes, cables, and levers in the box. _

Cool eh  ?


----------



## Greystreet (Sep 21, 2005)

Hey gents..my 92 sling came with a manitou front shock. Anybody know where I can get a original rigid fork? TIA


----------



## Cujodo (Jun 13, 2009)

Try calling PJ at Singshot. I was able to get a Tange 1" steerer tube fork from them last year.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

I may have one soon. I'll let you know. Unless you only want one from a dude.


----------



## rigidftw (Mar 21, 2010)

very cool. congrats


----------



## Greystreet (Sep 21, 2005)

*Rigid fork*



girlonbike said:


> I may have one soon. I'll let you know. Unless you only want one from a dude.


Yes..I'm interested. Thank you


----------



## Greystreet (Sep 21, 2005)

*Read disc conversion*

I'm sure this has been discussed before. Im looking to convert to disc brakes but as you know, the older slings did not come with rear disc tabs. searched and found numerous threads as far back as 8 years. Most of my search lead to nowhere..any updated leads to newer products is much appreciated. Thank you


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Wrong forum for that. Try the brakes forum or the new Slingshot website. Good luck.


----------



## Greystreet (Sep 21, 2005)

girlonbike said:


> Wrong forum for that. Try the brakes forum or the new Slingshot website. Good luck.


My question is specific toward older sling shot frames w/o rear disc tabs..interested on info for anyone who converted to rear disc brakes. Many photos are seen on this thread with it..not quite sure why it would be in the "wrong" forum.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

caminoloco said:


> The derailleurs still have those little plastic protective/instruction stickers on them . The complete XC Pro brakeset came with it, but I've got a NOS pair of Suntour rollerbrakes... which should I put ?


Rollercams need RC/U-Brake mounts. Your bike has cantilever mounts. You'll have to use the XC Pros no matter what.

eBay will have your shifters easy.

Looking forward to the finished product! Killer back story on it!



Greystreet said:


> I'm sure this has been discussed before. Im looking to convert to disc brakes but as you know, the older slings did not come with rear disc tabs. searched and found numerous threads as far back as 8 years. Most of my search lead to nowhere..any updated leads to newer products is much appreciated. Thank you





Greystreet said:


> My question is specific toward older sling shot frames w/o rear disc tabs..interested on info for anyone who converted to rear disc brakes. Many photos are seen on this thread with it..not quite sure why it would be in the "wrong" forum.


Don't do it. You want disc brakes, get a modern Slingshot. Wrong forum in the sense that the vast majority of VRC forum members are purists. Converting a classic to disc brakes is sacrelig and makes the frame worthless.


----------



## Greystreet (Sep 21, 2005)

I agree with originality but im Not looking to weld tabs to the frame. I'm looking for a conversion bracket/ brace of some type which can be removed as necessary. There are plenty of photos shown here but unfortunately no info about the conversion.


----------



## dr.welby (Jan 6, 2004)

So the later steel Slingshots - they take a 34.9 front derailleur and a 31.8 seatpost? Was there some sort of internal sleeve?

I'm gathering that at some point they switched from an internal reinforcement to ovalizing the bottom of the seat tube?

And the boom tube - what diameter tubing is it, and did it change leading up to the BigShot, or was it a constant up until the aluminum boom tubes?

Is there a "Field Guide to North American Slingshots"?


----------



## Greystreet (Sep 21, 2005)

*Slingshot decals*



da'HOOV said:


> I'd pop for 1 or 2 of em..


Hello

I'm looking to have another batch made of these decals. Please PM me if you're interested so I know how much I need done. Price is 11 bucks For the pair shipped. Thank you.


----------



## dr.welby (Jan 6, 2004)

Doing some poking around, this might help some people out:

Their 1992 patent: Patent US5080384 - Bicycle frame - Google Patents

which describes the hinge material as "Scotch Ply 1002", which is now called Cyply 1002.

It also shows the reinforcement inside the seat tube.


----------



## mikeferg75 (Jan 9, 2012)

Just about finished with my vintage build


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

dr.welby said:


> Doing some poking around, this might help some people out:
> 
> Their 1992 patent: Patent US5080384 - Bicycle frame - Google Patents
> 
> ...


Got something up your sleeve Doc?


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

mikeferg75 said:


> Just about finished with my vintage build


Nice! Stock color?


----------



## mikeferg75 (Jan 9, 2012)

jeff said:


> Nice! Stock color?


No, bought the frame that way, not sure what colors were in 88-89 likely still two tone.


----------



## dr.welby (Jan 6, 2004)

jeff said:


> Got something up your sleeve Doc?


Unless someone 'round here has a large Slingshot cyclocross frame they don't want, I might be building a, shall we say, "replica".


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

dr.welby said:


> Unless someone 'round here has a large Slingshot cyclocross frame they don't want, I might be building a, shall we say, "replica".


Be sure to cross post from the FBF if you do.


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

mikeferg75 said:


> No, bought the frame that way, not sure what colors were in 88-89 likely still two tone.


Sling Shot bikes of that era were any color you wanted to order. I built up two, one was red white and blue and the other was pink.


----------



## keetoe (Feb 29, 2012)

*Slingshot Ripper 'population'?*

My first post to the Slingshot forum.

Hello, from me in the Fair Isle.

Does anyone in the Slingshot camp have any knowledge of how many Rippers there are worldwide? Guesstimates would be helpful or real numbers would be really helpful 

oh yeah...any and ALL info on Slingshot's history [other bits as well] would be most appreciated. In particular, the 'odd and the unusual' aspects to Slingshot and its' bikes, [*'the Ripper' *]

I did a search and had a good look around for such info...found some, just didn't find enough.

Thanks ahead,

keetoe

I own a Ripper


----------



## keetoe (Feb 29, 2012)

I am making a small video about the sl. ripper and hope to put it up to the net.

the requested information would be of value as well as helpful.

Anyway...it IS an unusual bit of food, the ripper, compared to the usual and rather common fare.

It is NOT so unusual, that one might think it is full of piss 'n vinegar.
One can try...try...try but one can not do that, regardless of 'view.

It defies the norm and yet it works[Brooks & all  ].

Such marked sense, in a world gone feking crazy.









...what a wonder.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

There are a few hardcore Slingshot fans here, but I think the Ripper is a bit newer than most are interested in.


----------



## keetoe (Feb 29, 2012)

oh man, hope I haven't got this wrong...methinks I did.

What I meant to say muddy, in a round about manner was that, ALL branded bikes as such are the ''common fare''... there is no 'judgement' or 'comparing' any of the 'other' Slingshot gifts. 

Sorry for my lame  verbosity. gots to stop takin that fish oil.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Yaaa, its not very vintage. And its a pretty dorky lookin' set up. Sorry.


----------



## freerider1 (May 1, 2006)

I had a 94 red that I had put a spiderweb like paint job on. sold it years ago to someone on the east coast(Maryland?). cant seem to find my pics of it. she was one of the best climbing bikes I've ever had.


----------



## stefan9113 (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi,

here is one of my Slings ....



Greetings Stefan


----------



## 993rs (Dec 31, 2005)

Stefan, where did you take your pictures? I lived in Konigstein in the 90s and rode a pair of Slingshots all over the Taunus. Some of the best riding in Europe.


----------



## stefan9113 (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi,

in Bavaria in the near of Bad Aibling

here is one from this Winter ..



Greetings Stefan


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Nice one, Stefan. I like the color combo on that one. Very interesting.


----------



## stefan9113 (Aug 4, 2008)

thank you

here is one more


----------



## Valhart (Jun 15, 2010)

*Abomination*

Not Slingshot. Only 1/2 MTB. I guess the fork is VRC. This bike HAS no catagory to belong to here. Some will like, some will hate...let the chips fly where they will. E.R.B bike from Mark Groendal a.k.a Slingshot originator. MTB frame with Manitou 700c fork, 700c wheels, 10 speed Ultegra w/48t SLX cranks. Built as a rough road mile eater. This bike ROCKS!


----------



## AKamp (Jan 26, 2004)

Valhart said:


> Not Slingshot. Only 1/2 MTB. I guess the fork is VRC. This bike HAS no catagory to belong to here. Some will like, some will hate...let the chips fly where they will. E.R.B bike from Mark Groendal a.k.a Slingshot originator. MTB frame with Manitou 700c fork, 700c wheels, 10 speed Ultegra w/48t SLX cranks. Built as a rough road mile eater. This bike ROCKS!


Looks good. My son is riding one the same color. He climbs like a goat on it


----------



## fatchanceti (Jan 12, 2005)

My 7th Slingshot. Just picked it up this AM.










Original owner had it delivered paintless from the factory and his friend did the finish. The chili peppers are airbrushed on, with clearcoat over the top. It's really in nice shape. 1" head tube still.


----------



## Valhart (Jun 15, 2010)

Looks like a cool paint scheme. Close-ups? What is your intended build?


----------



## fatchanceti (Jan 12, 2005)

Valhart said:


> Looks like a cool paint scheme. Close-ups? What is your intended build?


This might be a little better:










Not sure on the build. I have an M730 crankset and an M760, I also may just keep it single as a singlespeed, possibly a dirt drop singlespeed or a 1x7.


----------



## stefan9113 (Aug 4, 2008)

nice paintjob


----------



## Valhart (Jun 15, 2010)

That's better. Yeah smokin'!!! I've got some 730 or 735 NOS deraillers/thumbies, if you go that way. Not looking to get rich off it


----------



## fatchanceti (Jan 12, 2005)

Valhart said:


> That's better. Yeah smokin'!!! I've got some 730 or 735 NOS deraillers/thumbies, if you go that way. Not looking to get rich off it


Thanks, I have m735 derailleurs too if I go that way - certainly not NOS though! All of the dirt drop-ish stems I have are 1-1/8" and black. It always bugs me to have different color headset/spacers/stems, and with the shimmed up steerer I think finding a black headset will look a bit "less bad".

I had an almost identical frame way back in 1997-1998 that was lilac. It was one of my favorite bikes ever, so I'm pretty gassed to have found a replacement for it - much less one that is in great shape. Now the challenge to build it non-freddish/cheaply and comfortable for my almost 40yr old self.

I think these era slings can be some of the best looking bikes around, so I will definitely be mindful of preserving that.


----------



## Valhart (Jun 15, 2010)

My buddy (who got me into Slingers), was the guy who welded up those 'bottle trees' for Mark G, back in the day. He has a PERFECT yellow full M900 (first gen XTR) that is the best looking Slingshot MTB I've yet seen. I will have to get it for a photo shoot. He never rides it....


----------



## fatchanceti (Jan 12, 2005)

Well, done enough to ride. Ugly, but rideable.



That 1-1/8 voodoo stem is chunky-as-h3ll on there, but my parts box contains exactly zero 1" threadless stems at this time (much less one appropriate for dirt drops). I'll ride it around a bit as shown (singlespeed mode with the backwards cable rear derailleur trick) to see how it works. The frame doesn't have a pulley to run a bottom-pull front derailleur, so I'll also need to do some digging there if I ever want front gears.

And yes, I threaded the bottle cage bolts in all the way after taking this pic. oops.


----------



## Valhart (Jun 15, 2010)

Not sure how your shifters opporate, but roadie shifters don't play well with MTB front derailleurs. Different cable pull. Tiagra or Sora are cheap, work great and are suited for >50t chainrings AND triple gears. Bottom pull only though, so you'll need to find a pulley.


----------



## fatchanceti (Jan 12, 2005)

No shifters on it, those are just Tektro aero brake levers. The rear derailleur is just tensioning the chain on the middle cassette cog until I figure out what I'm going to do. My goal for today was to just get it rideable.


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

*Billy's Idol*


----------



## fatchanceti (Jan 12, 2005)

Getting there.

Obviously not period correct in a few major areas, but this won't ever be a show bike, so I'm probably not going to be overly concerned about it. The riser bar is the biggest visual wart right now, but it's so much more comfy than an old narrow flat bar. Argh.



That bottle cage will be replaced with something more appropriate tonight.


I don't love the paint. If I ever have it resprayed it will be lilac like my older 91-ish Sling.


----------



## Valhart (Jun 15, 2010)

I would be proud to ride that! If terrain permits, I always like a rigid forked SS. Faaast...


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Bigwheel said:


> View attachment 841856


Rare left hand drive version!


----------



## fatchanceti (Jan 12, 2005)

Valhart said:


> I would be proud to ride that! If terrain permits, I always like a rigid forked SS. Faaast...


I will probably just track down a stainless front 36t ring and leave it as a 1x7 to keep it simple-ish.


----------



## fatchanceti (Jan 12, 2005)

Getting closer.



I'm not optimistic that I'll find a proper sized (34.9) M736 from derailleur - they seem to be pretty rare. I was lucky enough to stumble upon another 17 degree Salsa flat bar - just need to rotate it down a bit. Nowhere near period correct, but lets me use the 130mm stem and still get a pretty good position.

I tried a shorter, higher stem briefly and the handling and fit was just a mess. This thing was meant to be ridden long and low.

A set of slightly newer wheels on the way - hopefully they weren't too good (cheap) to be true.


----------



## Valhart (Jun 15, 2010)

I'll root through my stuff later to see what I have for a FD. I have a NOS 735 for sure.


----------



## fatchanceti (Jan 12, 2005)

Valhart said:


> I'll root through my stuff later to see what I have for a FD. I have a NOS 735 for sure.


I think the 736 mechs in 34.9 are pretty much impossible to find. Will probably end up using a M901, which are much more plentiful.

Ryan


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

Somewhere in the EU. Photo credit Gary Zaphiris









I had a frame and fork exactly like this in 89'. In fact I would be willing to bet that this is the same one.


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

Was digging through some old photos today and found a few SlingShot shot's. Here is the Red, White and Blue one aforementioned:









The Stumpie belongs to a friend that I had talked in to riding across a ridgeline in the snow. The story ended up in a magazine cause he wrote for one at the time. 89' I think? Pre fat bike for sure

The van in front of the truck is the SlingShot team van that was in town for FTBW in 92'. I had just gotten back from working the WC at Mt. Snow.









This was my bike the next year after getting a shock for it. Went back to the stock fork after a few rides though because, well, the fork sucked. Looked cool though!


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Bigwheel said:


> I had a frame and fork exactly like this in 89'. In fact I would be willing to bet that this is the same one.


I love that red, white and blue one.


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

I ran across some old jpegs and not sure if these have been posted yet and don't want to wade through to find out.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Bigwheel said:


> I ran across some old jpegs and not sure if these have been posted yet and don't want to wade through to find out.


They haven't been. Super awesome BP!

How'd you come to be such a Slingshot guy from so early on? Do you have any Slings left?

I'm on the lookout for an early Slingshot team jersey.


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> They haven't been. Super awesome BP!
> 
> How'd you come to be such a Slingshot guy from so early on? Do you have any Slings left?
> 
> ...


I used to have a team one piece that my son took over, not sure if he still has it. I will check.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Bigwheel said:


> I used to have a team one piece that my son took over, not sure if he still has it. I will check.


Jersey, jersey! Not so sure about a used one piece.


----------



## rohloffdude (Aug 4, 2008)

I have a jersey I used to be sponsored by Slingshot back in the early 90's I will try to dig it out and post a shot
Cheers Steve


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Jersey, jersey! Not so sure about a used one piece.


If in fact it still exists it hasn't been worn in so long that I am sure that anything bad is dead. You're a baggy guy anyway IIRC.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

rohloffdude said:


> I have a jersey I used to be sponsored by Slingshot back in the early 90's I will try to dig it out and post a shot
> Cheers Steve


Sweet, love to see it.



Bigwheel said:


> If in fact it still exists it hasn't been worn in so long that I am sure that anything bad is dead. You're a baggy guy anyway IIRC.


Haha, it probably would be baggy on me. I don't mind the sweet smell of Bigwheel.


----------



## rohloffdude (Aug 4, 2008)

Here is my Slingshot Jersey as far as I can remember I rode for them 92/93 wish I still had my Slingshot still have the head badge somewhere didn't put it on after I got the frame repainted.
Cheers Steve


----------



## fox1965 (Dec 21, 2010)

I still have both, the jersey and the bike - both are 1996


----------



## fatchanceti (Jan 12, 2005)

Time to try something a little different.


----------



## whoarrior (Jan 10, 2005)

Not vintage, but at least (for me) a classic.


----------



## fatchanceti (Jan 12, 2005)

Made in Michigan and steel. Counts in my book.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Whoarrior, what tires are those? The tread looks like Maxxis Ignitors.


----------



## whoarrior (Jan 10, 2005)

ameybrook said:


> Whoarrior, what tires are those? The tread looks like Maxxis Ignitors.




















When they are new, they're really dark brown. But they bleach with time and look like normal skinwall tires.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

I have a set of those on my Steelman. Cool tire. Tan wall in a 2.3!


----------



## fatchanceti (Jan 12, 2005)

PSA - popped up on the local board. Not mine. Appears to have the anti-compression sleeve on the cable.

MMBA ? View topic - Slingshot MTB size small for sale $600



If you need a local contact I can probably help - though I am not sure exactly where it is in Michigan.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Never understood why anyone would want to use that anti-compression bar. Variable wheelbase Sling action is the best!


----------



## Mashlings (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi All,

Anyone know the diameter of the seatposts in the early 29er 'shots? Mine has an insert jammed in there good and tight to use a 27.2mm post but it looks all half assed and wrong to me.

Cheers,
Mat


----------



## fatchanceti (Jan 12, 2005)

I believe it's 31.8 on any Michigan made steel 29er (BigShot).



Later (overseas made) FarmBoy and Ripper bikes all use 27.2 seatposts.


----------



## Mashlings (Aug 25, 2014)

Thanks fatchanceti, that makes more sense. Just didn't look right with the skinny post coming out of that fat seat tube. Ye Gods, more surgery required and this frame has already been through the ringer! A previous owner has glued a new dogbone in on the skew, alignment is a whole 40mm out front to back, how do you do that by accident? Anyway it rides OK for now and looks pretty so I'll just keep adding jobs to the list until I have the nerve to tackle them all at once.
Incidentally is anyone with me in thinking a Slingshot is about the dumbest starting point for a single speed? Dog bone guy had this frame converted for reasons best known to himself. still, he also had the canti mounts removed and disc tabs fitted so he wasn't completely deranged! ( seriously though, if you are out there Dog bone guy, drop me an email, I'd love to pick your brains about this frame) Add new dropouts and a mech hanger to that list...

Here she is looking gorgeous in a little black number!


----------



## fatchanceti (Jan 12, 2005)

Honestly, I think the Sling frame is an excellent platform for single speeding. 

Fun, fun, fun. The direct power transfer of a SS combined with the Slingshot frame is. Terrific match IMHO.


----------



## whoarrior (Jan 10, 2005)

fatchanceti said:


> Honestly, I think the Sling frame is an excellent platform for single speeding.
> 
> Fun, fun, fun. The direct power transfer of a SS combined with the Slingshot frame is. Terrific match IMHO.


As a Slingshot Singlespeeder i can approve that.


----------



## 993rs (Dec 31, 2005)

Slingshot sent me an email last week about having a limited amount of replacement boards if you need one. "Sling power " makes for a great ss.


----------



## Mashlings (Aug 25, 2014)

Thanks for the comments guys, I must say I'm warming to it. Had a fantastic ride today which helps. I first bought the thing because it was a single speed frame in my XL size which is rare enough, and also for novelty value. After a while though it got stripped and hung on the shed wall. I guess I was disappointed with the rubbery feel. Rebuilt it last weekend for something to do and something has changed-maybe I have, but Im loving it!
I do reckon that what you need in a single speed is light weight and a frame stiff enough to resist big effort out of saddle climbing in the wrong gear and you can't tell me the old Slingers have either of these attributes! Still, looks count for a lot in my book and its got to be one of the best looking bikes ever made. 

Ride on!
Mat


----------



## whoarrior (Jan 10, 2005)

993rs said:


> Slingshot sent me an email last week about having a limited amount of replacement boards if you need one. "Sling power " makes for a great ss.


Shipping charges 150$, no thanks. Before paying that much i'll carve a board by myself.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Slingshots make excellent single speeds.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Anyone have pics of Martin Stenger's race bikes? I'd like to see more of those, I only really have a couple scans of his earlier bikes.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Rumpfy said:


> Anyone have pics of Martin Stenger's race bikes? I'd like to see more of those, I only really have a couple scans of his earlier bikes.


If you have a general idea of year I can go through my collections of MBA and Mountain Biking (thanks Retrocowboy).


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

CCMDoc said:


> If you have a general idea of year I can go through my collections of MBA and Mountain Biking (thanks Retrocowboy).


91, 92, 93. (and thank you, but don't feel like you need to scower those mags)


----------



## Retrocowboy (May 16, 2006)

*Slinger*



CCMDoc said:


> If you have a general idea of year I can go through my collections of MBA and Mountain Biking (thanks Retrocowboy).


 You are welcome! P.S. anyone interested in my 98ish slingshot?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Retrocowboy said:


> You are welcome! P.S. anyone interested in my 98ish slingshot?


Kickin' it to the curb already!?


----------



## Retrocowboy (May 16, 2006)

Rumpfy said:


> Kickin' it to the curb already!?


 Ya, I like it well enough, just doesn't have that special sumpin' for me.


----------



## SpeedofLite (Apr 16, 2011)

*Vintage Slingshot*





















Hey all. I bought this Slingshot at auction a few years back and I'm just now getting around to working on it. I'm guessing it is from the early 90s based on components and the neon green top tube, but not sure, in part because of the block-style letters. Any insight into this bike? I contacted Slingshot and they are doing a check into the serial number for me, but they also said that block letters were used prior to the stylized tube logo. A few others have thought it might have been race team issue and that SLINGSHOT in block letters was easier to see in a race, but I've seen other photos of race issue bikes with the stylized logo on the tube. I'm just trying to learn more about this bike. Thanks for any help or direction you can provide!


----------



## Howley (Nov 23, 2005)

Looks to be a 1990-1991 model


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

SpeedofLite said:


> Hey all. I bought this Slingshot at auction a few years back and I'm just now getting around to working on it. I'm guessing it is from the early 90s based on components and the neon green top tube, but not sure, in part because of the block-style letters. Any insight into this bike? I contacted Slingshot and they are doing a check into the serial number for me, but they also said that block letters were used prior to the stylized tube logo. A few others have thought it might have been race team issue and that SLINGSHOT in block letters was easier to see in a race, but I've seen other photos of race issue bikes with the stylized logo on the tube. I'm just trying to learn more about this bike. Thanks for any help or direction you can provide!


I remember when you posted this bike a few pages back. Not much progress, but a very cool bike!

Howley's estimate is right on. 1989 had the double top tube with the coil inside the top tube(s). 1990 still had a double top tube but the coil was moved down to the BB. Somewhere in late 90 (think they say 1990 1/2) they moved to the single boom tube with the coil still down by the bb. I'd say early versions of this bike (1990 1/2 and possibly in to 1991) had the block letters. As you said, the stylized 'SlingSHOT' logo may not have been designed or in production quite yet. I've seen single boom tube with coil at the bb with the stylized 'SlingSHOT' decal as well. 
You could order any color combo from Slingshot that you wanted, so paint might not be the best indicator of it being a team bike. The decals do give it that racy look and while it's possible it belonged to a sponsored rider, its tough to say unless Slingshot has records of that. 
Martin Stenger's 1991 bike was the same bright yellow with a red back end, block decals, vertical 'True Temper' logo on the Rock Shox Mag20 fork. Team bikes typically ran Syncros, Suntour, and Dia-Compe. This looks like an off the shelf M732/4/5 XT build. Stem changed somewhere along the way as that Zoom is a bit out of place.

It'd be great if Slingshot has a record of serial numbers, but with all the ownership changes...hard to say whats been lost along the way. Keep us posed on what they say.

Whats the restoration plan for it?


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Powerbar!

Who would eat those that wasn't sponsored?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

DoubleCentury said:


> Powerbar!
> 
> Who would eat those that wasn't sponsored?


The wrappers are pretty valuable now-a-days.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

DoubleCentury said:


> Powerbar!
> 
> Who would eat those that wasn't sponsored?


Me! 
I buy them now just because I like them.


----------



## SpeedofLite (Apr 16, 2011)

Thanks for all the great information. Just what I was hoping for.

How embarrassing. I forgot I posted here when I first bought it. You're right, I haven't done anything with it, but I re-read your comments from the first post and will definitely change out the stem and replace the tires on this bike. I do remember learning that restoring old shocks is not for the inexperienced. Seems I remember spending half my free time trying to find parts. So I guess the restoration plan is to get it back into safe rideable condition while using parts from the period if possible. I'm definitely open to suggestions.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

SpeedofLite said:


> Thanks for all the great information. Just what I was hoping for.
> 
> How embarrassing. I forgot I posted here when I first bought it. You're right, I haven't done anything with it, but I re-read your comments from the first post and will definitely change out the stem and replace the tires on this bike. I do remember learning that restoring old shocks is not for the inexperienced. Seems I remember spending half my free time trying to find parts. So I guess the restoration plan is to get it back into safe rideable condition while using parts from the period if possible. I'm definitely open to suggestions.


I suggest you sell it to me.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Interesting brake lever and shifter combination there.



SpeedofLite said:


> Thanks for all the great information. Just what I was hoping for.
> 
> How embarrassing. I forgot I posted here when I first bought it. You're right, I haven't done anything with it, but I re-read your comments from the first post and will definitely change out the stem and replace the tires on this bike. I do remember learning that restoring old shocks is not for the inexperienced. Seems I remember spending half my free time trying to find parts. So I guess the restoration plan is to get it back into safe rideable condition while using parts from the period if possible. I'm definitely open to suggestions.


----------



## fatchanceti (Jan 12, 2005)

Coming soon to a Slingshot near me


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

DoubleCentury said:


> Powerbar!
> 
> Who would eat those that wasn't sponsored?


I loved the chocolate and ate tons of them! Put a decent dent in my part time bike shop paycheck as a kid!  The other flavors I could barely eat though.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

After many variations over the years, my longest owned VRC bike is finally getting a rebuild back to original 1992 Team race spec. I have a ways to go.


----------



## fatchanceti (Jan 12, 2005)

Very Nice.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

fatchanceti said:


> Very Nice.


Thanks! I hope it is once I'm done (should be anyway).


----------



## fatchanceti (Jan 12, 2005)

Part of me is sort of happy that my current sling didn't come with a factory paint job. I feel like it gives me a little mental leeway to try some crazy things with it. The BB is pretty low on these, will probably still be well under 12" with the bigger wheels (if the rear fits - ).


----------



## AKamp (Jan 26, 2004)

Went for a ride this morning with the man himself. Mark is a super nice guy as is his wife Nancy. My son thought it was cool riding matching bikes with him. Talked a lot about his new creation in Alter Cycles. Can't wait to take a look at one.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Awesome! Cool to see he's still riding.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Pretty stoked on this find. It's _the_ test bike from the Feb 1992 Mountain & City Biking Magazine review. Sold to the friend of a guy who worked at MCB, it wasn't used too much and remained almost exactly as it was in the magazine photos. Corrected a few out of place parts and some fine tuning and it was back on the trail.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Great find Eric.


----------



## fatchanceti (Jan 12, 2005)

Wow. Excellent score. That lilac is my favorite Slingshot factory color as well.


----------



## Joe Steel (Dec 30, 2003)

Very cool ER! I'm diggin' the duel bottle cage! I don't think I noticed that before.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Awesome find E....congrats.

Totally jealous that you have another rigid Slingshot fork too.



Steve


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Thanks guys. Fun bike to ride. Reaction from people who see it on the trail is always entertaining.


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

Nice bike for sure. Never rode one but remember seeing one for the first time and thinking, "Does that...can it possibly, actually worrk?" I guess so.

Just made the connection to the black and white slinger above. It's dazzle camouflage. It was used in WWI and WWII to a lesser extent. It wasn't to hide the object rather make it harder to target the ship in terms of direction, speed, and range. As rangefinders became common, it wasn't so useful as it was better at confusing the human eye than machinery.


----------



## classen (Oct 7, 2009)

Rumpfy said:


> It's _the_ test bike from the Feb 1992 Mountain & City Biking Magazine review.


Wow! That is cool. I wonder how many other test bikes are squirreled away in garages and basements?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

classen said:


> Wow! That is cool. I wonder how many other test bikes are squirreled away in garages and basements?


When I was talking to the previous owner about it, his buddy who worked for the mag said it was considered 'bad form' for them to return the bikes that were reviewed. So Mountain&City Biking (which became Mountain Biking) ended up with a store room full of decked out bikes. Sounds like they were occasionally sold off to friends and family. Hard to say would could still be tucked away in the garages of those who worked at these magazines back in the day. 
Guys like Jimmy Mac and Zap must have so much stuff.


----------



## Howley (Nov 23, 2005)

SlingShot Frame and Fork-The way it should be. This is the peak of the SlingShot reign, before attention moved to front/rear suspension.


----------



## fatchanceti (Jan 12, 2005)

pinguwin said:


> Just made the connection to the black and white slinger above. It's dazzle camouflage. It was used in WWI and WWII to a lesser extent. It wasn't to hide the object rather make it harder to target the ship in terms of direction, speed, and range. As rangefinders became common, it wasn't so useful as it was better at confusing the human eye than machinery.


My day job is testing cars. I had a bunch of that camo tape left over from various prototypes we tested last year. Wondered how it would look on a bike. That stuff is super durable.


----------



## fatchanceti (Jan 12, 2005)

The "medium sized" wheels totally fit on a mid 90's Slingshot by the way


----------



## whatisaidwas (Apr 26, 2014)

I worked in a bike shop in the Los Angeles area in 1989-90 and the manager ordered a Slingshot. The paint choice was any 3 Imron colors, so he chose some odd brown, grey, blue colors. Slingshot offered me a deal on a frame, so I got one. Despite a few issues, I've been hooked on Slingshots ever since. I think I've owned 6. Some that failed were traded in for new ones, which is always a sad occasion. Slingshot really stood behind their bikes though.

Here's one from around 1992 or 1993 I think. It's the lowered boom tube, but pre-suspension. I found it used at Slippery Pig Bicycles in Phoenix a decade back. It's an XT/Nukeproof 7-speed mix:









My locale is rocky and I'm not 23 anymore, so the Softride stem let me ride this bike more than I otherwise would have. But I think these stems work much better in combination with the Softride beam than by just adding one to some other bike. I store this one at a friend's in Portland, and I miss it. (Especially since one of you said 650B wheels fit.)

Here's a 650C time trial Slingshot I found on Craig's a couple of years ago. It was trimmed in a worn out Ultegra 7-speed group, so I put on some various Dura Ace parts from my hoarding bin to give it some style. I tried to set it up as a general roadie bike plus the aero bars.









This roadie Sling is really fast. Despite the weird proportions, it fits me well, and it's a rocket on a flat ride like a coastal bike path. Yes it's busy, a little wiggly, but we're getting to know each other. I'm keeping it.


----------



## fatchanceti (Jan 12, 2005)

whatisaidwas said:


> (Especially since one of you said 650B wheels fit.).


They fit fine in the frame, the biggest issue is the rear canti cable stop. Finding a balance between tire clearance and topping out on the stop took some real fine tuning. Here is a shot when I was originally tweaking things. It works ok, but obviously not ideal. The Shimano SLR+ brake levers salvage it.










This frame in particular came (from the original owner) with a 410mm A-C Kona fork, so there is TONS of clearance up front for a Pacenti Neo-moto.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

fatchanceti said:


> They fit fine in the frame, the biggest issue is the rear canti cable stop.


That is tight. There's very little room for the cable to move.


----------



## fatchanceti (Jan 12, 2005)

laffeaux said:


> That is tight. There's very little room for the cable to move.


Yeah, that was my first mockup. I have it set slightly lower now and it functions pretty well without "topping out" on the stop. I have a Cane Creek Direct Curve linear pull brake that will also work on the big wheels and eliminate the cable stop function, but for now this functions ok. I don't really take this thing out mudding, and the 650B wheels are pretty fun.


----------



## whatisaidwas (Apr 26, 2014)

Do we like new Slingshots? :thumbsup:

No, we don't like new Slingshots. :nono:

Let me digress. I'm disappointed that Slingshot doesn't make any suspension frames locally. Maybe some of their current offerings are still worthy? I like the idea of continuing to support them if possible. Just throwing that out there. Old bikes rule. A funny reaction from a riding friend: "You bought a new Slingshot? Who's buying new Slingshots?" I sorta did.

My old Slingshot doesn't fit a suspension fork, and I knew I'd ride a Sling more if I could put a fork on it. A couple years back my Craigslist trolling led me to a brand new Fold-Tech frame for $500. I have a travel road bike, so a travel mountain bike was desirable. I grabbed it and built this up:









I know, not vintage. But still retro and classic? Maybe. (I'm trolling for bonus points for the old Sid, Ringle post, bar ends and Cane Creek brakes.) Altogether I spent about $1250 on it, cheap for a cool custom bike. I thought I'd offer a review.

This is a different animal than the vintage Slingshots. It's an aluminum boom tube and steel rear triangle. But made in China means there can be compromises. First and foremost, it's weighty. This bike is a tank. It's fast, but heavy. Yes, I'm guilty of hanging a few too many Jenson and Nashbar closeout parts on it, but still, this frame is stout. I bet they get no warranty claims. Gone is any hint of side to side flex. This thing is super stiff and isn't wiggly at all. And it still has Sling-Power[SUP]tm[/SUP]. It's a nice rider, and I'm glad to have a Slingshot with a fork at last. The frame is certainly overbuilt and probably fine for someone heavier than my lean 160 lbs. And since Americans are usually...uh...bigger, I could see a larger(!) audience for this bike.

It does fold or come apart for travel. The tools required are unusual. Loop a strap through both wheels near the ground and buckle the ends. Step on the strap to slacken the cable, then pull the grenade pin that holds the cable to the bottom bracket. Remove the seatpost and then remove the main bolt behind the board with a 14mm socket and an 8mm Allen. I put Bruce Gordon Quick Switch connectors on the gear cables to make it easier. The brake cables unhook at the levers. The rear brake cable is designed for full housing that zip ties to the boom tube, so I'll carry a few extra zip ties when I travel. (I hate that.) I could have done disc brakes, but the non-disc wheels were cheap and should pack smaller too. It fits handily in a Ritchey Break-Away suitcase. Given the VRC style guidelines here, I won't mention that the 2x10 setup (my first) is excellent.

I like the look of it. It's still fairly old-school Sling, and I'm pleased with the red trim. It's not so horrid looking as a Ripper, is it?


----------



## fatchanceti (Jan 12, 2005)

I've had a few of the newer Slingshots (I've owned maybe 8 or 9 to this point - lost count). They ride perfectly fine (the concept really hasn't changed, and the user serviceable dogbone is a huge bonus) - but yeah it wouldn't kill them to maybe hire a industrial designer or someone to clean the frames up a bit. Your bike looks ok to me (there have been much much worse posted here) - the one part that sticks out is the huge (and abrupt) taper down from the boom tube to the dogbone mating area (and the rise bar + bar ends deal). The Ripper is sort of a mess, especially in 29er form. I appreciate function over form, but there's a limit.


----------



## rplace (May 27, 2015)

Ha! Great thread. I was searching for some info on my old bike....I've had it forever and ran across this goldmine. Liked it so much I registered. Can anyone tell me what year my Slingshot is? I've had it since the late 80s or early 90s. I do have the original steel fork too. Funny that mine does not have any decals like most I see. This picture is from several years back, but besides the tires no changes. Deore DX and XT I think. 7 or 8 speed will have to check. Been doing lots of road riding but this thread might make me dust it off and take it for a spin.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

rplace said:


> Ha! Great thread. I was searching for some info on my old bike....I've had it forever and ran across this goldmine. Liked it so much I registered. Can anyone tell me what year my Slingshot is? I've had it since the late 80s or early 90s. I do have the original steel fork too. Funny that mine does not have any decals like most I see. This picture is from several years back, but besides the tires no changes. Deore DX and XT I think. 7 or 8 speed will have to check. Been doing lots of road riding but this thread might make me dust it off and take it for a spin.


I love when this thread pops back to the top. Welcome!

Double top tube, coil down low would be late 1989 or early 1990.

Please put the rigid fork back on it and take some good pics to share!


----------



## rplace (May 27, 2015)

Thanks for the quick reply. It does have the spring/coil down at the bottom with some protective thing over it. I really dig the bike. it was my off road staple in the 90s, then slicks on the campy MTB rims for some time. Now it mostly hangs on the wall of the garage. I'll have to dig out the fork and get some proper pix. Any idea why no stickers? I think it does have a head badge....not a sticker but proper old skool head badge. Old Klein bars on it too. Think they were called airplane or aeroplain or something like that. EDIT: Make that Mission Control. Remember them being super light back in the day....and rather spendy.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Slingshot frame change timeline with pics lifted from the internets. My understanding is that changes happened along the way as needed, so there's some gray area on exactly when the changes took place.

1985 - 1986 - double round top tube, flat plate, double cable, BMX headset, first gen decals.

















1987 to maybe 1988 - double round top tube, single round cable anchor, double cable, BMX size headset, first gen decals.

















1988 - 1989 - Double round top tube, single 'hidden' coil inside the top tube, second gen decals.

















1990 - Double round top tube, coil down low, second gen decals.









1990 1/2 and into 1991 - introduced the 'boom tube', coil down low. The block letter 'SLINGSHOT' is early in the boom tube timeline. Later 90/91's have the 3rd gen decal.









Late in 1991 the coil gets moved up to the headtube, still using integrated seat binder, 3rd gen decal.









1992 - Boom tube, coil up by the headtube, external seat collar, 3rd gen decal.









1993 - 1995ish - Boom tube, heavily slopping top tube, seatpost size increases to 31.6, 3rd gen decal.


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

Rumpfy said:


> Slingshot frame change timeline with pics lifted from the internets.


Thanks for the history lesson!

A Sling is definitely on my list someday...


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

rplace said:


> Thanks for the quick reply. It does have the spring/coil down at the bottom with some protective thing over it. I really dig the bike. it was my off road staple in the 90s, then slicks on the campy MTB rims for some time. Now it mostly hangs on the wall of the garage. I'll have to dig out the fork and get some proper pix. Any idea why no stickers? I think it does have a head badge....not a sticker but proper old skool head badge. Old Klein bars on it too. Think they were called airplane or aeroplain or something like that. EDIT: Make that Mission Control. Remember them being super light back in the day....and rather spendy.


Neat thing with earlier Slingshots was that each one was different from then next in terms of build and paint. I can only assume the first owner either peeled off or requested no decals?
A Mission Control would have been a smart cockpit set up back then. I'm guessing the elastomers in the Manitou 1 are dust/gum. They really do ride best with the rigid fork on there anyway.
I thought the solid silver head badge came with the Boom Tube bikes, but I guess it's possible they're on earlier bikes.

Rebuild yours in its period correct glory and go ride it. It's like reliving your youth.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

J_Westy said:


> Thanks for the history lesson!
> A Sling is definitely on my list someday...


The good thing about Slingshots (for buyers) is that they can be had for cheap.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> The good thing about Slingshots (for buyers) is that they can be had for cheap.


Don't read anything into that.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Oh shoot. I forgot to bin this useless thread.


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

I have a set of the right decals for that bike in my storage unit. Might be awhile before I get to them but when I do I will let you know if you are interested in them.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

DoubleCentury said:


> Don't read anything into that.





girlonbike said:


> Oh shoot. I forgot to bin this useless thread.


No comments from the peanut gallery! 

Say what you will, but my Slingshot love has stayed true regardless of my 'collecting' evolution.
For me they're still a blast to ride and I'm familiar with their (few) short comings. I have no illusions about their market value or desirability, though I think it should be higher on both accounts (not sure if thats bias or not).


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Oct 20, 2005)

Cool thing about Slingys is you always get spares for them.

Here's a whole heap of downtubes, or whatever they're called.









Grumps


----------



## fatchanceti (Jan 12, 2005)

Bonus:

Totally compatible (and insanely fun) with this crazy new 650B fad that all the "kids" are into these days










I've been riding it with the sorta big wheels for some time now, and it's fantastic. Plus to make it even weirder I grabbed a rim brake compatible ENO eccentric rear wheel off eBay. Sling + 27.5 + singlespeed = insane fun.

I had to scrap the tri-aligns. Moving the pads up as high as they needed to be on the posts yielded super el-sucko braking.

The Cane Creek direct curve 5 brakes work great now (using them with Paul canti levers) - I just need one more of them to be all set (running one of the chinese carbon front forks with a Hy/Rd disc as a placeholder). So no, mine is nowhere near period correct, but it kicks all sort of butt, is fast, and I am riding the crap out of it.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

New Sling project I'm very excited about.


----------



## caminoloco (Jan 13, 2008)

Stiil have to change the brakes back to the original Suntours, for the rest all '93 in perfect condition


----------



## 993rs (Dec 31, 2005)

Wow, if this wrong I don't want to be right...


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

That front end could use some help too, but otherwise looks pretty clean! Strange no straight blade Slingshot fork either.


----------



## whoarrior (Jan 10, 2005)

Not the final build, but ok for the moment.


----------



## whoarrior (Jan 10, 2005)

I'm confused about one of my Road Slingshots because on mombat they write:
MOMBAT: Slingshot Bicycles* History


> 1991 ... Custom road frame built for Martin (after many requests). ... Triathlon frame is now available and uses 26" wheels.


This one has 28" wheels and looks older for me (1989?). It was from a shop called Brima in the Netherlands. Here's a mockup.


Here a picture of his MTB brother which stands in the MTB Museum Arnheim.


If it's not visible because of my bad picture, they have the same paintjob with different decals.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

TPC photoshoot of my 92.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

I keep forgetting to delete this thread.


----------



## crossrider1 (Aug 28, 2011)

This thread is great!

Heres mine. It looks better now, a flite, smoke and dart etc.. i will post pictures again.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

girlonbike said:


> I keep forgetting to delete this thread.
> 
> You wouldn't dare!





crossrider1 said:


> This thread is great!
> 
> Heres mine. It looks better now, a flite, smoke and dart etc.. i will post pictures again.


Sounds like good updates.


----------



## MattBallman (Sep 22, 2015)

hey, question for the slingshot experienced. 

How tight do you keep the cable? I built up a 1995 Slingshot and it twists quite a bit while riding. Is this normal? will tightening the cable tighten up the frame? I get the up and down action but the side too side movement seems a little crazy. Anyway thanks for your input.

Matt-


----------



## whatisaidwas (Apr 26, 2014)

MattBallman said:


> hey, question for the slingshot experienced.
> 
> How tight do you keep the cable? I built up a 1995 Slingshot and it twists quite a bit while riding. Is this normal? will tightening the cable tighten up the frame? I get the up and down action but the side too side movement seems a little crazy. Anyway thanks for your input.
> 
> Matt-


Slingshots? Flexing? Unpossible!

Well maybe...

The cable: Slingshots have just a little vertical movement, so the unweighted geometry is not much different from the weighted geometry when you're on the saddle - they don't have much sag I mean to say. The flex comes more within the power stroke. Thus I think the cable tightness should reflect the geometry desired, around 71/73.

The cable tension doesn't affect the side-to-side flex. There just is some of that in the design. There's a way to ride a Slingshot - you can minimize the twist, and you can work with it too. The Slingshot is for the nuance rider, the gazelle, not the Clydesdale. Yours is a '95 - does it have a suspension fork? If so, that adds to the flex, esp. if it's a vintage fork. Not much to be done there.

One old magazine review mentioned how the Slingshot's wheels can track independently more than a rigid frame would allow. Over the rough stuff, the bike can indeed be all over the place. But somehow it works. You Sling your way over obstacles that might stop another bike.

The new models like the Slingshot Fold-Tech that I have do away with much of the lateral flex and twist. They are quite stiff, but they are seriously weighty too. The vintage model you have is highly regarded...despite its quirks. It's light and it moves around - work with it and you can be very fast.


----------



## MattBallman (Sep 22, 2015)

Thanks for the response, I'll bring it out in the woods and see how it feels. Forks are Tange switchblades. It's a bit unnerving to ride. It reminds me of a skateboard with pedals.


----------



## fatchanceti (Jan 12, 2005)

MattBallman said:


> Thanks for the response, I'll bring it out in the woods and see how it feels. Forks are Tange switchblades. It's a bit unnerving to ride. It reminds me of a skateboard with pedals.


Something sounds fishy. Slingshots ride differently, but I've owned a lot of them and none have been anywhere near what I'd call unnerving to ride.

Ryan


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

is your fiberboard cracked?



but I agree! Slingshots are crap!!! 

I am kidding!


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

girlonbike said:


> is your fiberboard cracked?


Yes, definitely check for cracks.

The "independent" front and rear wheel paths are pretty noticeable when you first start riding. If you go into a turn hard, it will feel weird at first. However, it starts to feel "normal" after a while.

I rode Slingshot for a while and liked it as long as I didn't ride other bikes. Switching between the Slingshot and other bikes didn't work for me as the oddities of the Slingshot took a while to adjust to after coming back to it.


----------



## MattBallman (Sep 22, 2015)

The fiberboard isn't cracked, but it did come out when I removed the bolts. the seller shipped it with one side removed. I removed it cleaned it up and put it back in and tightened up the bolts. Does it need to be glued in. What happens is when I'm sitting on the saddle and apply torque through the pedals the frame moves visibly to one side or the other. Something is weird, it's not subtle. I'm not very heavy, 180-185 or so.from what I read It should be glued in and difficult to remove. Thoughts are appreciated.


----------



## fatchanceti (Jan 12, 2005)

MattBallman said:


> The fiberboard isn't cracked, but it did come out when I removed the bolts. the seller shipped it with one side removed. I removed it cleaned it up and put it back in and tightened up the bolts. Does it need to be glued in. What happens is when I'm sitting on the saddle and apply torque through the pedals the frame moves visibly to one side or the other. Something is weird, it's not subtle. I'm not very heavy, 180-185 or so.from what I read It should be glued in and difficult to remove. Thoughts are appreciated.


Yeah - that's your problem.


----------



## MattBallman (Sep 22, 2015)

Any idea what kind of glue? 2 part epoxy maybe? maybe I'll have it painted while it's apart.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

MattBallman said:


> The fiberboard isn't cracked, but it did come out when I removed the bolts. the seller shipped it with one side removed. I removed it cleaned it up and put it back in and tightened up the bolts. Does it need to be glued in. What happens is when I'm sitting on the saddle and apply torque through the pedals the frame moves visibly to one side or the other. Something is weird, it's not subtle. I'm not very heavy, 180-185 or so.from what I read It should be glued in and difficult to remove. Thoughts are appreciated.


Aw sh!t, that's not good. Those boards are epoxied into place. I'm not entirely sure the process Slingshot used, but I'd say it was pressed into place with some pressure along with that epoxy. It definitely shouldn't have play or slip right out.

A good two part epoxy should do the trick, but if enough of the fiberglass material has been shaved away, there could still be a problem with reliability/safety (and general frame alignment). I'd tap Slingshot about it and see what they say. They might even be able to get a new board in there for ya.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

MattBallman said:


> Any idea what kind of glue? 2 part epoxy maybe? maybe I'll have it painted while it's apart.


When I was a club builder, we used Epoweld. It bonded graphite shafts and alloy heads and withstood the hard repetitive impacts of ball striking (enter crude joke here).

Golf club builder sites will have that or a similar 2-part epoxy that will be way stronger than like JB Weld.


----------



## MattBallman (Sep 22, 2015)

Thanks Eric, I'll look into that glue. The fiberboard is very snug in the slots and the tolerances on the bolt holes are really close. I'll use this opportunity to paint it and then get it glued up. I have access to a frame jig and an alignment table I'll get locked ito place before the glue sets. BTW, Trimble is excellent!


----------



## 993rs (Dec 31, 2005)

My seatpost clamp let go last week. Looking for the correct size to replace it. 1996 Slingshot, 31.8 post, ovalized seat tube at the bottom bracket. Anybody know? Thanks
for the help.


----------



## fatchanceti (Jan 12, 2005)

993rs said:


> My seatpost clamp let go last week. Looking for the correct size to replace it. 1996 Slingshot, 31.8 post, ovalized seat tube at the bottom bracket. Anybody know? Thanks
> for the help.


My bike is also a 96 - can you measure what's on there currently? If not, I can measure mine tonight and see if there are any ID marks on my clamp.

Salsa makes the Liplock in 35.0 and 36.4mm versions.

The 35mm (1.6mm wall thickness) would be my guess without looking - as my 'Shot uses a 35mm (34.9) front derailleur.

Ryan


----------



## surteess (Oct 14, 2015)

Just joined the group - I'm from New Zealand.

I imported my Yellow 1993 MTB3 17" frame, fork & double bottle holder direct from Slingshot - never seen another one here in all my 30 years of cycling.

Built the bike myself over a period of weeks - it still make me smile when younger guys wonder how on earth I can get so much uphill speed.

It uses Suntour Microdrive with grease guard groupset & has suspension in the handlebar stem (just like my touring bike - to remove the constant shaking from being on the road for hours when touring).

I have also used it for the big bike ride here in NZ that is around our biggest lake - 160kms long, with my quickest time being 5 hours 15 minutes, by changing the 42 tooth for a 44 tooth.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

That think looks like it's fresh out of the catalog!

Very cool you've had it all these years and still ride it.


----------



## surteess (Oct 14, 2015)

Rumpfy said:


> That think looks like it's fresh out of the catalog!
> 
> Very cool you've had it all these years and still ride it.


It has been changed slightly over the years - handle bar stem was fixed type, it originally did not have suspension + I have bought various Microdrive spares over the years to make it look new again.


----------



## Mashlings (Aug 25, 2014)

*Decals?*

Hi all, 
My Bigshot is in for surgery and a re-spray; I'm sure you've heard this before but does anyone have a hi-res file of the Mk 3 boom tube decal I can send to the printer?
Many thanks,
Mat


----------



## surteess (Oct 14, 2015)

When you say MK3, do you mean MT3 (like my yellow one a couple of posts above?) - if so then I should be able to scan, as I have all the color options that were available from the factory - still not used & in mint condition....


----------



## Mashlings (Aug 25, 2014)

surteess said:


> When you say MK3, do you mean MT3 (like my yellow one a couple of posts above?) - if so then I should be able to scan, as I have all the color options that were available from the factory - still not used & in mint condition....


Yes that's the one, just like yours! Would be fantastic to get a really good scan if you can find the time. Many thanks.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Mashlings said:


> Hi all,
> My Bigshot is in for surgery and a re-spray; I'm sure you've heard this before but does anyone have a hi-res file of the Mk 3 boom tube decal I can send to the printer?
> Many thanks,
> Mat


Throwback decals on a newer frame would be cool!


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

surteess said:


> I have also used it for the big bike ride here in NZ that is around our biggest lake - 160kms long, with my quickest time being 5 hours 15 minutes, by changing the 42 tooth for a 44 tooth.


Now do the Karapoti on it


----------



## surteess (Oct 14, 2015)

NordieBoy said:


> Now do the Karapoti on it


Why - when so many others have done it already - try doing the compete coast of Aussie, I have over the past 15 years + ridden the whisky trail in Scotland.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

And 8,000 people do the round Taupo race each year.
A mountain bike race on an old classic mountain bike seems more fun.


----------



## surteess (Oct 14, 2015)

MT3 Decals - here you go as promised, there were actually 3 variations (I still have 2 sets of each never used) - I have only done the set that gives the best contrast - the other 2 had lots of white and hence outlines were not clearly defined. 

Print the attachment on A4 - this will give you full size.


To see where the main ones are fitted then see posting number 659

Also check out posting number 522 .....


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

surteess said:


> MT3 Decals - here you go as promised, there were actually 3 variations (I still have 2 sets of each never used) - I have only done the set that gives the best contrast - the other 2 had lots of white and hence outlines were not clearly defined.
> 
> Print the attachment on A4 - this will give you full size.
> 
> To see where the main ones are fitted then see posting number 659


Nice! Those TT Hawk decals are clutch too.


----------



## Mashlings (Aug 25, 2014)

Surteess that's fantastic, just what I wanted. The true temper ones are a bonus too. I'll post pics of my rebuild when it's done but be warned its no retro build...


----------



## surteess (Oct 14, 2015)

Glad they worked out for you both (plus others) - am suprised that SS did not have OEM ones to scan from?.


----------



## surteess (Oct 14, 2015)

*New Tires fitted.*

Got some pretty cool 26 x 1.5" tires - can't wait to see how they perform on the road later tomorrow.

Notice the suspension on handlebar stem and double waterbottle holders .... same setup as my touring bike.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Yeah. Perfectly exemplifies the best use for a slingshot.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

surteess said:


> Got some pretty cool 26 x 1.5" tires - can't wait to see how they perform on the road later tomorrow.


:|



girlonbike said:


> Yeah. Perfectly exemplifies the best use for a slingshot.


No comments from the peanut gallery!


----------



## fatchanceti (Jan 12, 2005)

New (old) period correct cranks for my late 90s Sling....(note the knobby tires - this thing gets ridden seriously and is my main MTB)










The curtains now match the drapes.


----------



## whatisaidwas (Apr 26, 2014)

fatchanceti said:


> New (old) period correct cranks for my late 90s Sling....(note the knobby tires - this thing gets ridden seriously and is my main MTB)


+1 on the brakes. I have several pair of those Cane Creeks, and one set graces a Slingshot.


----------



## Mashlings (Aug 25, 2014)

*Noodles goes to the races*

Well she's back from a long stint hanging in the shed and a short stay in the frame hospital. No longer a single speed she now has gears on the back at least and is a much more enjoyable beast to ride. First and probably last race was against a steam train here in central Victoria, which I thought appropriate somehow-aesthetically beautiful but obsolete technology and all that. Train won...
Whats next for Noodles? Well, having decided I like her again in this mocked up form, I'll break her down for the respray and decals (thanks to Surteess), go 11 speed then a bit of bike packing and long gravel grinds that normal folks buy a CX bike for. Looking forward to it!

Mashlings


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Mashlings said:


> Well she's back from a long stint hanging in the shed and a short stay in the frame hospital. No longer a single speed she now has gears on the back at least and is a much more enjoyable beast to ride. First and probably last race was against a steam train here in central Victoria, which I thought appropriate somehow-aesthetically beautiful but obsolete technology and all that. Train won...
> Whats next for Noodles? Well, having decided I like her again in this mocked up form, I'll break her down for the respray and decals (thanks to Surteess), go 11 speed then a bit of bike packing and long gravel grinds that normal folks buy a CX bike for. Looking forward to it!
> 
> Mashlings
> ...


Noodles!!


----------



## Greystreet (Sep 21, 2005)

*sling shot decal*



993rs said:


> Is/did this happen? Still interested...


yes..it did happen. I have a couple of stickers for my frame


----------



## Greystreet (Sep 21, 2005)

my sling shot came with a Manitou Answer fork. Anyone know where i can source a rigid slingshot fork? Thanks!


----------



## Greystreet (Sep 21, 2005)

Erb Bikes Introductory Price!

wow..looks like they are having a fire sale..alll frames are 299


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Greystreet said:


> my sling shot came with a Manitou Answer fork. Anyone know where i can source a rigid slingshot fork? Thanks!


Pretty hard to come by actually. You'd have an easier time finding and using a 1" Yeti (AccuTrax) fork.


----------



## Greystreet (Sep 21, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> Pretty hard to come by actually. You'd have an easier time finding and using a 1" Yeti (AccuTrax) fork.


thanks Rumpfy. Quick Google search shows that fork to be rare as well..any other suggestions?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Greystreet said:


> thanks Rumpfy. Quick Google search shows that fork to be rare as well..any other suggestions?


Timing, patience, and daily searches. If you get desperate enough, buy an entire other bike and pirate the fork from it.

Other high end vintage options:

IRD, Bontrager, Syncros Powerlite.

Slightly less expensive, easier to find options:

Ritchey Logic, Koski Druatrac (great fork BTW), Tange Switchblade


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

If you want something that has a similar look to the Slingshot fork, a non suspension corrected Kona fork has the right look. Should be relatively cheap and easier to find than the others as well.


----------



## fishdoc (Sep 1, 2006)

Rumphy wrote:
"Timing, patience, and daily searches. If you get desperate enough, buy an entire other bike and pirate the fork from it.

Other high end vintage options:

IRD, Bontrager, Syncros Powerlite.

Slightly less expensive, easier to find options:

Ritchey Logic, Koski Druatrac (great fork BTW), Tange Switchblade "

what about Vicious Cycles? Vicious Cycles - Forks Their 413 ATC 1" would work, right? I realize not vintage, but really nice and would let you go (or force you to go) threadless.


----------



## fishdoc (Sep 1, 2006)

Greystreet said:


> my sling shot came with a Manitou Answer fork. Anyone know where i can source a rigid slingshot fork? Thanks!


I havent been on the forum for a long time, so maybe you have figured this out...

Its been a decade, but I emailed them and they dug up a threadless 1" canti fork for me from some pile they had sitting around. If you check with them (I'm assuming its a 1") they might have something...who knows! Also, if your looking to stay with a threaded fork, hit me up. I have my original one, though its painted white (I got my frame/fork unpainted in the early 90's then shipped it off for a custom job).... and I'd be willing to part with it for a good home.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

A bit of SlingShot love today:



Check out the slack in the cable in this pic...cool flex.





Steve


----------



## Mr. Claus (Oct 5, 2015)

Cool pics, looks like New England's getting a brutal winter! My last winter there was 2015 and it was a doozy, but 2012 was the double whammy of Sandy and then 3.5' of snow, at least where I was in Old Lyme, CT. Enjoy the green grass while it lasts.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Mr. Claus said:


> Enjoy the green grass while it lasts.


Mr. Claus,

Do you have stinging nettles in CT?
Wasn't thinking about them this early in the season, but managed to kneel in a patch while setting up my camera...good times.

Steve


----------



## gwar11d2 (Apr 24, 2006)

*Just got it tuned up and out of storage*

Started riding again after about a 10 year hiatus. Still rides awesome.

Cleaned it up, thought about painting it but it really isn't bad except for chips here and there. Mostly original. Still have some of an aluminum seat post fused down inside someplace (never was able to get it out)but for the most part it still rides great. Got more narrow 'street' tires, etc.

Now if only I could find some original "Slingshot" Decals. Mine is circa 93-94, all Shimano XT components, bought it in college, hah.

Would really like to strip it down and re-powdercoat / paint it but not sure if it's worth the effort if it still looks decent


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

gwar11d2 said:


> Started riding again after about a 10 year hiatus. Still rides awesome.
> 
> Cleaned it up, thought about painting it but it really isn't bad except for chips here and there. Mostly original. Still have some of an aluminum seat post fused down inside someplace (never was able to get it out)but for the most part it still rides great. Got more narrow 'street' tires, etc.
> 
> ...


Awesome! Great bike, I've got one in the same color. Whatever you do, don't repaint it if you don't have to. They're only original once. Besides, if you powder coat it, the heat will possibly compromise the epoxy bond of the flex board.

I say ditch the cheapo Trek stem for something nicer with a bit more rise, put knobbies on it, and go on a mountain bike ride!


----------



## gwar11d2 (Apr 24, 2006)

Rumpfy said:


> Awesome! Great bike, I've got one in the same color. Whatever you do, don't repaint it if you don't have to. They're only original once. Besides, if you powder coat it, the heat will possibly compromise the epoxy bond of the flex board.
> 
> I say ditch the cheapo Trek stem for something nicer with a bit more rise, put knobbies on it, and go on a mountain bike ride!


I agree on the knobbies for sure BUT not a lot of mountains in FL  I might go w/ some sort of hybrid/beach tire though.

It's been FOREVER since I was mountain biking, but what would you recommend for a stem on this thing? Probably easy for me to swap it out for sure. I would love a bit more of a rise...My wife's cruiser bike makes me jealous.

I kinda agree on the painting. I thought about sanding lightly the scratches and just spray on a little clear coat to keep them from rusting. Plus labor alone pulling everything apart I could be halfway to a decent new bike. IMHO nothing rides like the Slingshot though.:thumbsup:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

gwar11d2 said:


> I agree on the knobbies for sure BUT not a lot of mountains in FL  I might go w/ some sort of hybrid/beach tire though.
> 
> It's been FOREVER since I was mountain biking, but what would you recommend for a stem on this thing? Probably easy for me to swap it out for sure. I would love a bit more of a rise...My wife's cruiser bike makes me jealous.
> 
> I kinda agree on the painting. I thought about sanding lightly the scratches and just spray on a little clear coat to keep them from rusting. Plus labor alone pulling everything apart I could be halfway to a decent new bike. IMHO nothing rides like the Slingshot though.:thumbsup:


Aah, ya. Location doesn't lend itself well to certain types of mountain biking. There have to be trails out there right? Just flat ones?

If you paint, it'll have to be wet paint to preserve the flex board and the epoxy bond. That'll get expensive, not counting break down and rebuild if you're not doing that yourself. Up higher in this thread is a PDF scan of the SlingsHOT and True Temper decals. If you were motivated enough, you could have replicas made. Again...costly for a single set done properly.

Stems most correct for a Slingshot that would give you a more comfortable rise and reach would ideally be a Salsa. You might find a Syncros or Answer ATAC that could work as well. Those would be period correct stems of great quality that fall in line with the rest of your bike. 
If budget and rise/reach are paramount....sky's the limit so long as it's a 1" quill stem.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Posted before, but my lavender Slingshot out on various rides.





































And on display.


----------



## gwar11d2 (Apr 24, 2006)

Rumpfy said:


> Aah, ya. Location doesn't lend itself well to certain types of mountain biking. There have to be trails out there right? Just flat ones?
> 
> If you paint, it'll have to be wet paint to preserve the flex board and the epoxy bond. That'll get expensive, not counting break down and rebuild if you're not doing that yourself. Up higher in this thread is a PDF scan of the SlingsHOT and True Temper decals. If you were motivated enough, you could have replicas made. Again...costly for a single set done properly.
> 
> ...


Thanks again. Yep we have a ton of biking trails although most are paved but still a lot of fun down by the water, etc. I was up near the panhandle last month and there are a bunch of trails on Eglin Airforce base that are open to the public. I go up there often and got the mountain bike itch a bit more.

I'll peruse EBAY for an old ATAC or something similar. Upon first glance I could get something period correct around $40-50 bucks. I remember something about the stem not being big like new mountain bikes... I believe it's a 1". I've forgotten so much over the years 

Glad to see there are still some slingshots in use here!


----------



## surteess (Oct 14, 2015)

check out #705 to see what I have fitted to my slingshot


----------



## surteess (Oct 14, 2015)

see post #701 for decals


----------



## gwar11d2 (Apr 24, 2006)

surteess said:


> check out #705 to see what I have fitted to my slingshot


Very cool what stem is that?


----------



## surteess (Oct 14, 2015)

Tranz X stem - similar to the following,

Tranz X Suspension Stem Vintage Rare | eBay

Modern Suspension Stems: Making Your Ride Smoother - CyclingAbout

Gravel Gear: Stafast Brings Back the Suspension Stem, Adds Air Shock, Angle Adjustment

Tranz X Components Suspension Stem - Vorbau Federung | eBay


----------



## gwar11d2 (Apr 24, 2006)

Great info. Thanks! Probably make my Slingshot a little more soft on the wrists.


----------



## surteess (Oct 14, 2015)

Yes, I have 2 of these - the other is on the touring bike, very easy on the wrists after many weeks of cycling....


----------



## gwar11d2 (Apr 24, 2006)

*Had some decals printed up*

Well, had some vinyl decals made up from a decal shop using the pdf in this thread. They did the true temper ones too, but printed black instead of white and a bit too big...so we'll just go with 'original looking' for now.

Can't believe i pulled these off in college and slapped weird moosejaw and other outdoorsy early 90's stickers in their place...but we're back to looking like a slingshot now


----------



## surteess (Oct 14, 2015)

looks really nice - glad the OEM scans came in handy


----------



## gwar11d2 (Apr 24, 2006)

Yah they turned out nicer than i thought...and w/ new vinyl stickers they should last a while although I did have a couple extra made just in case. Now to apply some wax to the frame and shine it up a bit. To other's suggestions on here too I don't feel a need to have this repainted at this point. I think a good coat of wax over the chips should keep rust at bay. So glad to be riding again.


----------



## surteess (Oct 14, 2015)

if you do go for a repaint, then paint frame and stickers and then do a couple of coats of clear over everything - mine was done that way 10 years ago and still looks great in the BMW565 yellow.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

No to a repaint, yes to knobbies!


----------



## gwar11d2 (Apr 24, 2006)

Rumpfy said:


> No to a repaint, yes to knobbies!


Hah! I know! I am in the process of putting some wider 2.1 inch tires with a little tread... Still my main bike I take downtown so knobbies are out for now unless I start cutting through the neighbor's yards to get there faster!


----------



## fat tire trader (Sep 18, 2010)

Has anyone seen my Sling Shot?


----------



## SpeedofLite (Apr 16, 2011)

Back again after almost 3 years away from this thread. After re-reading the thread as well as the archived MOMBAT site info about Slingshot, it's not clear to me what is meant by suspension fork-specific geometry. According to the MOMBAT timeline, suspension fork geometry was used on race team frames in 1991. I now have 2 1991 Slingshots, the one last seen in post #619 and one I just bought a week ago. Both came to me with RockShox. How do I tell whether either is a race team frame? If race team, I guess I should leave the RockShox on. If not, I'll find a suitable straight blade rigid fork for it. In 92, production Slingshots could have suspension fork-specific geometry on request. Does anyone know what that geometry is and how it differs from a standard production frame meant to have a rigid fork? Thanks for any help you can provide. Pics of the new one coming soon.


----------



## SpeedofLite (Apr 16, 2011)

Sorry, I just re-read Rumpfy's response to me in 2014 about really needing to trace ownership back to the first owner to determine if it was race issue. That aside, it still helps to know what the geometry differences are between suspension fork-specific geometry and rigid fork geometry.


----------



## SpeedofLite (Apr 16, 2011)

*Custom 1991 Slingshot -- Flames, Zipper, and an Eyeball*

While visiting bike shops in the Grand Rapids, MI area looking for a Slingshot fork, I bought this refurbished or lightly used 1991 Slingshot that received a custom paint job at some time in its life. The guy I bought it from didn't know much about it and he just used it to tool around town. Funny thing is, I know I've seen this bike on the web in the past, possibly when looking for someone to paint a ti bike for me a few years ago. The artist's name is possibly on the head tube above the badge. It appears to be "Mitcher T." Anyone know anything about the bike or the artist?

The build is mainly XTR, XT, and LX. Hubs are Nuke Proof and I'm told the carbon handlebar is NP too. See photos below. More in my album too.

Comments appreciated. Still looking for a fork, though I'm still waiting/searching for an answer to the question about "suspension-ready frame geometry" I posed a week ago.


----------



## twoyacks (Oct 6, 2005)

How do I know if my Slingshot uses a board or a "dogbone"? just bought a cross frame on Ebay and I'm having it painted. Considering buying a replacement board/dogbone in case something should go wrong. thanks


----------



## SpeedofLite (Apr 16, 2011)

twoyacks said:


> How do I know if my Slingshot uses a board or a "dogbone"? just bought a cross frame on Ebay and I'm having it painted. Considering buying a replacement board/dogbone in case something should go wrong. thanks


Dogbone might just be a slang term for the 3M flex board that was used at least through the mid 90s. There is a lot of good information in this thread about others wanting to do the same thing as you. Also, check this other VRC thread:

http://forums.mtbr.com/vintage-retro-classic/dogbone-replacement-slingshot-707667.html

You'll sense a lot of frustration concerning this topic. There might be some hope though. PJ Mc Donald at Slingshot sent me an email less than a week ago stating they still have the parts in their shop, but the expertise to do this is not available until later in the fall. And there is no guarantee even then. I have a 91 Slingshot mtb waiting for the same treatment. Good luck, let us know if you make any progress.


----------



## fatchanceti (Jan 12, 2005)

If it's a cross frame (or a road frame) then it almost certainly does not have the new self-aligning, user serviceable "dog bone". Only the FarmBoy, Ripper and newer stuff like that will be dogbones.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

SpeedofLite said:


> While visiting bike shops in the Grand Rapids, MI area looking for a Slingshot fork, I bought this refurbished or lightly used 1991 Slingshot that received a custom paint job at some time in its life. The guy I bought it from didn't know much about it and he just used it to tool around town. Funny thing is, I know I've seen this bike on the web in the past, possibly when looking for someone to paint a ti bike for me a few years ago. The artist's name is possibly on the head tube above the badge. It appears to be "Mitcher T." Anyone know anything about the bike or the artist?
> 
> The build is mainly XTR, XT, and LX. Hubs are Nuke Proof and I'm told the carbon handlebar is NP too. See photos below. More in my album too.
> 
> Comments appreciated. Still looking for a fork, though I'm still waiting/searching for an answer to the question about "suspension-ready frame geometry" I posed a week ago.


Cool bike! Should be a 90.5 or 91 with the coil at the BB. Keep an eye out for cracks at the headtube anchor point. Prone to failing as this was their first 'Boom Tube' execution.

Bars are definitely Nuke Proof.

I don't have an answer for you regarding suspension corrected geometry. I suppose a non-suspension corrected frame would possibly look a bit more raked out if it was running suspension...of which the one you posted does not. But I'm just using Colkervision here.


----------



## fatchanceti (Jan 12, 2005)

Finding a Slingshot fork will likely be tough. The Kona Project II forks are pretty similar visually - it's what my mid 90's Slingshot came to me with.


----------



## SpeedofLite (Apr 16, 2011)

Rumpfy said:


> Cool bike! Should be a 90.5 or 91 with the coil at the BB. Keep an eye out for cracks at the headtube anchor point. Prone to failing as this was their first 'Boom Tube' execution.
> 
> Bars are definitely Nuke Proof.
> 
> I don't have an answer for you regarding suspension corrected geometry. I suppose a non-suspension corrected frame would possibly look a bit more raked out if it was running suspension...of which the one you posted does not. But I'm just using Colkervision here.


Thanks for the comments and advice, Rumpfy. Ha! Colkervision. I had to search for about 15 minutes to figure out what that was. An MTBR member who has a better than average ability to judge distances/angles from photographs? Couldn't find the initial post coining "Colkervision", but found many posts by Colker.

Yeah, I've noted that neither of my 90/91 Slinshots have a gusset at the head tube/cable attachment junction. I guess that came later in 91?

Still working on the rigid fork vs suspension fork question. A few people I know seem to "know a guy who will know". So, for the time being, I'm a rat terrier and this fork question is the butt I have my teeth locked onto.


----------



## SpeedofLite (Apr 16, 2011)

fatchanceti said:


> Finding a Slingshot fork will likely be tough. The Kona Project II forks are pretty similar visually - it's what my mid 90's Slingshot came to me with.


Thanks fct. Nice paint job! Is your headset/fork/stem 1" threadless?


----------



## fatchanceti (Jan 12, 2005)

SpeedofLite said:


> Thanks fct. Nice paint job! Is your headset/fork/stem 1" threadless?


Yup, was still 1" in 1995 or 1996 when mine was likely made (paint was so thick it was impossible to read the S/N). I do have a 1" threadless carbon fork (straight legs with chromo fork and steerer) sitting in my attic. It's pretty long (long enough to easily run 27.5x 2.2 tires) but would work in a pinch.


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Oct 20, 2005)

Slingshots are a really cool take on a high pivot URT, eh?

:devil:

Grumps


----------



## twoyacks (Oct 6, 2005)

fatchanceti said:


> If it's a cross frame (or a road frame) then it almost certainly does not have the new self-aligning, user serviceable "dog bone". Only the FarmBoy, Ripper and newer stuff like that will be dogbones.


Thanks I ordered a new board...don't need it now but may in the future...anybody know what size seatpost a Slingshot cross frame uses?


----------



## twoyacks (Oct 6, 2005)

twoyacks said:


> Thanks I ordered a new board...don't need it now but may in the future...anybody know what size seatpost a Slingshot cross frame uses?


----------



## SpeedofLite (Apr 16, 2011)

I'm essentially a newb here, but I'll try to help. Clean up the upper inner surface of your seat tube. Next, ensure the small split in the tube is the same width at top and bottom (i.e. seat tube not compressed at top from use of a too small diameter seat post previously). Then measure the inside diameter of the seat tube at several different points. Both of my early 91 Slingshots (both mtb) have 31.8mm (O.D.) seat tubes. A 27.2 mm seat post is the best fit, but one came with a 26.6mm seat post and the seat tube was narrower at the top because of it (and the split was essentially closed when the binder bolt was tight enough to hold(?) the seat post in place -- not good). The Tri frame I just acquired has a 31.8 mm diameter seat tube. I'll bet your bike is one or the other (27.2 or 31.8), but measuring and getting to know your bike is always a good thing. Search this thread for other emails discussing seat tube/seat post diameters -- I know it's been mentioned a few times with other members' bikes. Good luck with your build. This thread has been a great source of inspiration and information for me. You're in the right place.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Uncle Grumpy said:


> Slingshots are a really cool take on a high pivot URT, eh?
> 
> :devil:
> 
> Grumps


You get outta here!


----------



## SpeedofLite (Apr 16, 2011)

fatchanceti said:


> Yup, was still 1" in 1995 or 1996 when mine was likely made (paint was so thick it was impossible to read the S/N). I do have a 1" threadless carbon fork (straight legs with chromo fork and steerer) sitting in my attic. It's pretty long (long enough to easily run 27.5x 2.2 tires) but would work in a pinch.


Thanks fct. Much appreciated. I'm still going to try and go the 1" threaded steel route.


----------



## twoyacks (Oct 6, 2005)

*slingshot board*









Hi I just bought a used slingshot on ebay and had it painted...how do i know if the board needs replacing? seems fine to me. I haven't ridden it yet though. I've attached some pcs
thanks
Chris


----------



## SpeedofLite (Apr 16, 2011)

twoyacks said:


> Hi I just bought a used slingshot on ebay and had it painted...how do i know if the board needs replacing? seems fine to me. I haven't ridden it yet though. I've attached some pcs
> thanks
> Chris


This topic has been covered in this thread, if not resolved definitively. If I recall correctly, the prevailing advice from this thread has been to do nothing unless the board is loose/broken and/or the boom tube is misaligned with the rear triangle. Some have made it sound like this is an onerous task and that a special jig is required to do it right, yet I seem to recall another post in which the guy said he used to do these all the time for Slingshot and that it was no big deal. When I inquired about a month ago about this, Slingshot Bicycle Co told me they have the materials to replace the flex board, but the expertise (one guy apparently) is unavailable at least until fall. The previous posts in this thread will help you, or at least give you a well-informed level of confusion.

By the way, what size seat post did you end up using? It looks like there is a separate sleeve in your seat tube. If you haven't removed it yet to inspect the inside of your seat tube for rust/corrosion, I would.


----------



## twoyacks (Oct 6, 2005)

SpeedofLite said:


> This topic has been covered in this thread, if not resolved definitively. If I recall correctly, the prevailing advice from this thread has been to do nothing unless the board is loose/broken and/or the boom tube is misaligned with the rear triangle. Some have made it sound like this is an onerous task and that a special jig is required to do it right, yet I seem to recall another post in which the guy said he used to do these all the time for Slingshot and that it was no big deal. When I inquired about a month ago about this, Slingshot Bicycle Co told me they have the materials to replace the flex board, but the expertise (one guy apparently) is unavailable at least until fall. The previous posts in this thread will help you, or at least give you a well-informed level of confusion.
> 
> By the way, what size seat post did you end up using? It looks like there is a separate sleeve in your seat tube. If you haven't removed it yet to inspect the inside of your seat tube for rust/corrosion, I would.


I haven't checked that seatpost sizing yet but I will. The shop has it now...I'll find out soon enough


----------



## twoyacks (Oct 6, 2005)

*Painted & built...ready to get dirty*



twoyacks said:


> I haven't checked that seatpost sizing yet but I will. The shop has it now...I'll find out soon enough


----------



## Warlordsix (Mar 26, 2010)

gwar11d2 said:


> Thanks again. Yep we have a ton of biking trails although most are paved but still a lot of fun down by the water, etc. I was up near the panhandle last month and there are a bunch of trails on Eglin Airforce base that are open to the public. I go up there often and got the mountain bike itch a bit more.
> 
> I'll peruse EBAY for an old ATAC or something similar. Upon first glance I could get something period correct around $40-50 bucks. I remember something about the stem not being big like new mountain bikes... I believe it's a 1". I've forgotten so much over the years
> 
> Glad to see there are still some slingshots in use here!


Where are you in Florida? I'm likely nearby with two Slingshots that I LOVE riding!


----------



## Warlordsix (Mar 26, 2010)

*Great Riding Road Bikes. I Doubt I Will Ever Again Ride Anything Different!*

Our beloved Slingshots. They have become our daily riders! Searched far and wide a few years ago until finding just the right ones for us. The black bike joined the stable first. I think it's a '93 TR3 (doesn't have the small, extra gusset on the seat tube behind the board). It arrived with what I believe are its original GripShifts, which was great, because I've long used only GripShifts on my MTBs. The rims were the original Mavics, but they were worn out. Replaced them with some fresh, modern rims. The yellow bike joined the stable next. I think it is a '95. It arrived as a green bike with a full DuraAce group and Ritchey carbon rims. The paint was original, but was peeling from the frame in many places. Surely a faulty spray. Even looked like it was applied without a primer coat. Nevertheless, I had no choice but to strip the frame and repaint. I had to reproduce the graphics, and since I was doing that I chose to reproduce the block style, which I prefer over the latter style. Now I'm on the hunt for a Slingshot MTB!


----------



## 88cruzer (Jan 29, 2018)

*Slingshot*

Hello. My first post here. I bought it last year from a guy that was from Michigan. He said he had it a long time but said he was the second owner. He had a hard time parting with it but after a few months he ended up sell me this f/f and a bmx cruiser. He believed it was maufactured in 1988-1989. It has original paint and decals. Im into bmx cruisers and I was thinking of turning this into a single speed.


----------



## fat tire trader (Sep 18, 2010)

Yes, 88 or 89 is about right. Take a look at my stolen bike flyer. Post #742


----------



## 88cruzer (Jan 29, 2018)

I took a look. I will keep my eye out for it. Was it the same color blue as mine? And what part of the frame was white and what part was blue?


----------



## fat tire trader (Sep 18, 2010)

The whole bike was blue and white splatter paint. The rear U brake mount is something that you do not see on many Sling Shots. 

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## LosAlamos (Feb 27, 2018)

I am looking for a slingshot MT Bike - size medium. Let me know if you have one to sell.


----------



## SpeedoJosh (Mar 12, 2018)

Spotted this at a thrift store today. Any info on the round-about year or model? Also any info on the wheel set? Can't really find much online. The valves were unlike any I've seen, so couldn't put up the tires and take it for a test ride.


Edit: Tried 5 times to upload image and each time after I click "upload" nothing happens. Uploaded the image to an image hosting website and posted below.


----------



## SpeedoJosh (Mar 12, 2018)

https://ibb.co/b59LOS


----------



## jharpphoto (Mar 24, 2018)

I've got a slingshot Ripper frame and I'm trying to figure out what the fork steer tube size is. Does anyone know what size fork the Slingshot ripper takes (straight, taper 1 1/8)?


----------



## fatchanceti (Jan 12, 2005)

Should be old school 1-1/8” straight


----------



## SpeedofLite (Apr 16, 2011)

In reply to SpeedoJosh: I just saw your post today, so my guess is you've figured this out by now. Anyway, I can't see the detail of the valves well enough to be sure, but I raced these same wheels in triathlons during the 90s. Betting they are hollow tube valve extenders poking through the carbon rims that seem odd to you. If so, then the tubes (or tubular tires) have presta valves that are inside the rim. The valve extenders thread onto the presta valve thread. Bicycle Sports was owned and run by John Cobb then. He was Lance Armstrong's aerodynamics consultant during the early years of LA's TdF wins. Cool find!


----------



## gan1953 (Aug 30, 2011)

*check out my new slingshot*

Here is a I think around a 1991-94 Slingshot I picked up and have been riding and enjoying. Obviously it has had some modifications but am liking it so far


----------



## gan1953 (Aug 30, 2011)

*check out my new slingshot for sale*



gan1953 said:


> Here is a I think around a 1991-94 Slingshot I picked up and have been riding and enjoying. Obviously it has had some modifications but am liking it so far
> 
> View attachment 1207736


I am also thinking of putting this bike up for sale if anyone is interested


----------



## whatisaidwas (Apr 26, 2014)

I made a deal to purchase the Slingshot pictured above, planning to adjust it closer to historical spec, at least as far as handlebar and saddle. Who knows the name of that color? It's not purple or lilac exactly.


----------



## fatchanceti (Jan 12, 2005)

whatisaidwas said:


> I made a deal to purchase the Slingshot pictured above, planning to adjust it closer to historical spec, at least as far as handlebar and saddle. Who knows the name of that color? It's not purple or lilac exactly.


Good for you. I had reached out as well. Please save it! I have owned two in that color previously. I always called them Lilac!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

whatisaidwas said:


> I made a deal to purchase the Slingshot pictured above, planning to adjust it closer to historical spec, at least as far as handlebar and saddle. Who knows the name of that color? It's not purple or lilac exactly.


Thank gawd. Awful saddle/bar/stem set up. 
Lavender/lilac is probably accurate enough.

It's a 1992.


----------



## SpeedofLite (Apr 16, 2011)

There's a Slingshot mountain bike on eBay right now that looks almost new. I contacted the seller because parts of the story didn't add up, and it had a decal I haven't seen. Components and frame look to be from 1994-1996. It does not have the Greendale Bicycle Co. decal near the top of the seat tube. Instead, it has a vertical oval with "MT2" in that spot. The owner said he bought this bike from the original owner who lived next door, and to the best of his knowledge the frame has not been re-painted. Anybody seen this before? I recall MT3 being a model number, but I don't remember seeing that designation on a frame. Also, I know MT3 was available at least as early as 1993, so MT2 as a model number for this frame doesn't make sense to me. Otherwise, it's a nice bike (16" frame size) with entry level drivetrain. It's a folding mtb that even has folding pedals. The owner is an older guy that seems pretty nice and honest.


----------



## SpeedofLite (Apr 16, 2011)

Forgot to add this final thought: If this MT2 seat post decal was original and was a replacement for the usual Greendale Bicycle Co. decal, was this the time that Greendale was selling assets?


----------



## fatchanceti (Jan 12, 2005)

That's a solid frame, US made - late 90s, early 00s vintage? - before the Farmboys and Rippers (made in China) became their bread and butter. I owned a similar vintage folding road bike and it was great. Seat tube is sleeved at the top, pretty easy to pull apart with cable separators. I bought mine in 2003 or 2004 but it had sat around for a bit and apparently was loaned out to Dan "Hug the Bunny" Koepel for a review (which I never saw).

Deserves better parts than are on it, but like a Ritchey Breakaway, it will not ride any different due to the foldability - just a bit heavier. Mine came with a Pika Packwerks soft-sided bag.


----------



## SpeedofLite (Apr 16, 2011)

Here is a photo of the MT2 decal on the a mid-1990s Slingshot mountain bike mentioned in Posts 781 and 782 above. Can anyone explain the seeming replacement of the Greendale decal with this decal around 1995 or later?


----------



## SpeedofLite (Apr 16, 2011)

OK, I got the answer from one of the fabled MUDBATS. 

He said the bike "looks legit". The MT2 designation means it was a mountain bike with the 2 level of componentry. It seems the change of ownership of Slingshot occurred prior to this bike being produced and Greendale Bicycle Co was not the owner at this time. The MOMBAT website page indicates 1994 was the year Greendale Bicycle Co. sold the Slingshot product and patents, so the chronology seems to line up in my mind.


----------



## whatisaidwas (Apr 26, 2014)

*re: check out my new slingshot for sale*

I bought the lilac Slingshot above. It's been living in the house as art while I decide how to set it up. It's very clean, with a dent and old bearings. The color is captivating to me. What a different era of bikes the early '90's were: tan sidewall tires, silver components, colorful frames and graphics, expensive lightweight shiat. That's when I came to appreciate nice bicycles. This one is mostly Suntour XC Pro Micro-Drive Grease-Guard 3x7, with XT brakes, assorted Bontrager wheels, accessorized with Ringle.


----------



## SpeedofLite (Apr 16, 2011)

Much improved over the stubby saddle and ape-hangers previously. It's a beauty, for sure. However, those cable housing runs look too long for your current set-up now.


----------



## whatisaidwas (Apr 26, 2014)

SpeedofLite said:


> Much improved over the stubby saddle and ape-hangers previously. It's a beauty, for sure. However, those cable housing runs look too long for your current set-up now.


This.
Though the above isn't my setup. The new setup is a next week project. More ELS is needed.


----------



## whatisaidwas (Apr 26, 2014)

They said there would be no math, but I worked with a mechanical engineer for a while and showed him a Slingshot MTB. He was intrigued and thought that the angle of the cable and spring helped pull the bike forward rather than simply upward. Makes sense to me. I'm a faster climber on a Slingshot and was trying to get a handle on what sort of increase in efficiency, if any, there might be.

*Rigid Bike*
Length of crank arm: 175mm, about 7"
Diameter of pedaling circle: 350mm, about 14"

*Slingshot*
Length of crank arm: 175mm, about 7"
Diameter of pedaling circle incl. frame movement: @365mm, about 14.5"

Thus for a given pedal stroke, I get 1/2" more distance from top to bottom to do the same amount of work.

1/2" divided by 14" equals 0.0357, about 3% extra.

It reminds me of Biopace chainrings, but better because it's tuned exactly to me. And it lets me shift one gear higher on the climb and sprint away. Then when I sit and spin smoothly, the Biopace feel is minimized so I don't feel like I'm stepping off a curb with each stroke.

Likely some of that 3% is cancelled by lateral flex in the frame (or weight), but it's not the seat tube flexing at the bottom bracket (like a Vitus). It's more like the whole rear triangle sways a little bit. I don't pedal perfectly straight up and down when out of the saddle, and the bike moves with me. Also the Slingshot's wheels track more independently, which I notice in rocky sections where the rear wheel, instead of always bumping over the top of a rock, might move a little to the side and go around it. I don't notice any more twist in the boom tube than in a titanium hardtail.

I'd be interested in others' opinions or math about this.

From earlier in this thread, Martin Stenger leading Tomac up a climb, right before Johnny sprints past him for the win, but hey, who beats Johnny T?


----------



## twoyacks (Oct 6, 2005)

*50 mile mtb race on a Sling cross bike...*



whatisaidwas said:


> They said there would be no math, but I worked with a mechanical engineer for a while and showed him a Slingshot MTB. He was intrigued and thought that the angle of the cable and spring helped pull the bike forward rather than simply upward. Makes sense to me. I'm a faster climber on a Slingshot and was trying to get a handle on what sort of increase in efficiency, if any, there might be.
> 
> *Rigid Bike*
> Length of crank arm: 175mm, about 7"
> ...


----------



## SpeedofLite (Apr 16, 2011)

twoyacks said:


> Sorry for the double pics...Last week I did a 50 mile mtb race on the sling cross bike..suspension stem and seatpost...finished mid pack in 4 hours...it was wild


Way to go! Where was the race and what comments did you receive about your Slingshot?


----------



## twoyacks (Oct 6, 2005)

The race was at Rocky Point, Long Island....technical single track with one long section of fire road. The laps were 17 miles and we did three of them. The race started in the rain so most riders stayed near the cars until the start and after the race most of us were so cooked all we wanted to do was drink beer. There were a few questions....I think people were surprised to hear the bike was from 1992 and that I bought the frame on Ebay for $200 last year.


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

Look familiar?

It's a 1959's Fletcher-Kain bicycle.

On page 3 of the following site's photo gallery.

http://www.classiclightweights.co.uk/gallery3.html









Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## fat tire trader (Sep 18, 2010)

Yes, it looks familiar


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

Can't find the picture but I saw this design in a 1920's bike in an Italian museum. So it's been around for a long time.


----------



## whatisaidwas (Apr 26, 2014)

Glowing '92 650c Slingshot in the fall sun

/banana yellow Slingshots are best Slingshots


----------



## ryacton (Dec 28, 2018)

*My Slingshots....2008 Foldtech, 2007 Farmboy 29er , 1994 Slingshot with S.S. dropouts*

Hi Slingshot aficionados,

I have really enjoyed this forum with the many pictures of amazing Slings and the wealth of info regarding these unique bikes.

Although I prefer the early to mid 90s models, as of late, I am hard pressed to ride them regularly as they are becoming more rare and difficult to find. I opted for newer, heavier, less-lively aluminum/steel model offerings for regular trail riding. I ride both my Foldtech & Farmboy to train for races. I find that they are best suited for single gearing....Boy, they are excellent for suffering, and countering handling. It sure makes hopping on my sub-20 pound modern race bike a cake walk. I am a much better rider riding these things and I really appreciate the unique characteristics of Slingshots!

My 1994 will be a bit of a prissy garage queen slated only for the odd glory ride once its built up with some period correct parts. Thankfully, I have the original rigid fork.

If anyone has any info regarding my yellow one, I would greatly appreciate it. I would like confirmation of its year. 1994 is what I was told as a guesstimate.:skep:


----------



## Paddyosonic (Dec 30, 2018)

Hi there! I used to post here as Puguglybonehead but I ditched my old hotmail accounts (spam insanity) and was unable to recover my login, so I am back as Paddyosonic. Still have the red Slingshot I got from 993rs. It's been in storage for a while, but it's definitely coming out again this spring. Looking now for one of the mid-90s frames in the small size, if I can find one. Preferably the folding version. Nice to see this thread still alive. Still wish Slingshot would start making the old designs again. Wishing......


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

Today I was wondering if anyone has thought of trying to make a Slingshot type of bicycle using carbon as the mainframe and rear triangle, and Kevlar for the cable.

It's a potentially lightweight approach.

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paddyosonic (Dec 30, 2018)

The old cromoly-steel frames from the early to mid 90s were already lightweights. A 24-lb bike could easily be assembled on one of those framesets with full gearing and mid-high-end groupo. The 91/92 Slingshot I have is now a sub-20-lb singlespeed MTB. A titanium version would be marginally lighter. One with a carbon-fibre boom tube and ti rear triangle would probably be stiffer than an all titanium. (though an all-titanium Slingshot would still be my dream bike, folding version of course) The cable/spring/flex-board combination is an essential part of the sling-action formula. It doesn't add any weight, in fact the lack of a downtube in the frame probably saves some weight. 
The nouveau-slingshots are heavy becuase they overbuilt them to a ridiculous degree (6-lb frames?!?!!) all in the name of adding stiffness to a design that inherently will never be as laterally stiff as a conventional double-diamond frame. 
I say they should return to the mid-90s designs. They were very lightweight and as close to perfect as these bikes can get.


----------



## Paddyosonic (Dec 30, 2018)

delete


----------



## Rapid Rabbit (Mar 21, 2019)

First time poster ! Greetings all ! Have a 1995 Slingshot, recently repainted and cleaned up.....will post a pic later. My question is, has anyone replaced the "board" on the top tube themselves ? Hate to have to tear bike back down and send it in to get that done, but it is feeling kinda "sloopy" and pretty sure that's the issue. Appreciate your thoughts, so please share them.
Thanks.


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

Can't believe no one has replied. I have no idea whether it can be replaced. If it rides okay enough, I say just get used to it and enjoy the bike.

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rapid Rabbit (Mar 21, 2019)

that's kinda where i'm at...just ride it. also cant get a response from folks in Michigan, either by email or phone....


----------



## Paddyosonic (Dec 30, 2018)

Rapid Rabbit said:


> First time poster ! Greetings all ! Have a 1995 Slingshot, recently repainted and cleaned up.....will post a pic later. My question is, has anyone replaced the "board" on the top tube themselves ? Hate to have to tear bike back down and send it in to get that done, but it is feeling kinda "sloopy" and pretty sure that's the issue. Appreciate your thoughts, so please share them.
> Thanks.


If you do a search on the forum for slingshot board replacement you should find some answers. It appears that the problem is two-fold. Slingshot changed the board design years ago and no longer does board replacement and to add to that 3M no longer produce the ScotchPly board material. Apparently somebody else does make an equivalent material and a couple of Slingshot owners have successfully fabricated their own replacement boards. The tricky part looks like getting the board slot area on the frame cleaned up properly, selecting the right epoxy, (DP-460 or maybe one of the high-end ScotchWeld epoxies) and getting the frame aligned accurately for the glue-up. If you can find the replacement material for ScotchPly board, a high quality epoxy and have access to a frame jig, then it is probably do-able. Search the forum. I know I've read of at least one success story with DIY board replacement. Good luck!


----------



## Fett (Jan 6, 2004)

Came across a Slingshot Big Shot Singlespeed 29er frameset on Craigslist and could not resist picking it up. It was in nice shape and built it up with mostly parts I had lying around. It turned up nicely, but not exacatly sure what I am going to do with it.


----------



## Paddyosonic (Dec 30, 2018)

Fett said:


> View attachment 1245175
> Came across a Slingshot Big Shot Singlespeed 29er frameset on Craigslist and could not resist picking it up. It was in nice shape and built it up with mostly parts I had lying around. It turned up nicely, but not exacatly sure what I am going to do with it.


Oh, I can't see what possible use you could find for it. You should maybe just sell it to me. 
One of the all steel ones! Nice find!! What's the top-tube length on that puppy?


----------



## Fett (Jan 6, 2004)

I believe it is an 18" frame. I think the ETT length is around 23".


----------



## fatchanceti (Jan 12, 2005)

Couldn't resist for $350 off the local craigslist










Came with a sorta ok, but not Slingshot ok Tange 395mm A-C unicrown fork. Now on the hunt for a straightblade Slingshot or Kona Project 2 fork in 1" threadless.

much better now - saddle height adjusted and head angle seems to be in the 70-71 ballpark with that rigid fork:










parts mix it came with is all over the place. Current thought/leaning is singlespeed dirt drop using one of those Cignet LD stems from Velo Orange - and maybe do another 650B build as my last one was perhaps my best riding slingshot ever.


----------



## fatchanceti (Jan 12, 2005)

Paddyosonic said:


> If you do a search on the forum for slingshot board replacement you should find some answers. It appears that the problem is two-fold. Slingshot changed the board design years ago and no longer does board replacement and to add to that 3M no longer produce the ScotchPly board material. Apparently somebody else does make an equivalent material and a couple of Slingshot owners have successfully fabricated their own replacement boards. The tricky part looks like getting the board slot area on the frame cleaned up properly, selecting the right epoxy, (DP-460 or maybe one of the high-end ScotchWeld epoxies) and getting the frame aligned accurately for the glue-up. If you can find the replacement material for ScotchPly board, a high quality epoxy and have access to a frame jig, then it is probably do-able. Search the forum. I know I've read of at least one success story with DIY board replacement. Good luck!


https://slingshot.myshopify.com/products/factory-re-boarding


----------



## fat tire trader (Sep 18, 2010)

I was taught by Mark Groendahl, Slingshot inventor/builder to replace the boards. He also gave me a frame alignment tool which he made for the job. If you supply the board, I can install it. I am in Marin County.


----------



## Paddyosonic (Dec 30, 2018)

fatchanceti said:


> https://slingshot.myshopify.com/products/factory-re-boarding


Wow! That's great to know. When did they start offering re-boarding again?


----------



## Rapid Rabbit (Mar 21, 2019)

please clarify something for me, difference in a "board" and a "dogbone" ? Does a board simply glue in and dogbone has four screws ? Or ??


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

fatchanceti said:


> Couldn't resist for $350 off the local craigslist
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Note the fork on this bike,

1992 Litespeed Mountain - Vintage Mountain Bike Workshop


----------



## fatchanceti (Jan 12, 2005)

DoubleCentury said:


> Note the fork on this bike,
> 
> 1992 Litespeed Mountain - Vintage Mountain Bike Workshop


Tease!


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

The bike will probably get parted out, but it is threaded.


----------



## fatchanceti (Jan 12, 2005)

DoubleCentury said:


> The bike will probably get parted out, but it is threaded.


Ok - yeah no plans for me to ever go threaded. The search continues.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

That would be like stupid vintage.


----------



## fatchanceti (Jan 12, 2005)

Rapid Rabbit said:


> please clarify something for me, difference in a "board" and a "dogbone" ? Does a board simply glue in and dogbone has four screws ? Or ??


I'll take a stab at this. The "board" is from the older made in Michigan steel frames. It's both glued and "screwed" in place at the top tube/seat tube junction. It's not self-aligning, so from what I gather replacement is best done with a jig to make sure the front and rear of the bike are pointed in the same direction. Needs heat to remove.

The newer (made in China) frames like the Ripper and FarmBoy use the "dogbone" - which is not glued in place - just bolted and is self aligning (the shape is clearly different).

The old boards look something like this and were scotchply - which I think is no longer available/made (can't remember where I read that though)









The dogbones are shown here:









Here's an applicable thread with a better pic of old and new scotchply boards:
https://forums.mtbr.com/vintage-retro-classic/dogbone-replacement-slingshot-707667.html

Seems like these days carbon fiber would be a pretty rad replacement material - but maybe someone else has already gone down that road and it was a dead end. My recently purchased 93 seems pretty solid, knock on wood.

Here's a statement from Slingshot from the Ripper Review on Singletracks.com:
https://www.singletracks.com/blog/mtb-gear/final-review-slingshot-ripper-29er-mountain-bike/

"_The Dogbone will not be affected by summer heat or winter's cold. It will not absorb water and none of the typical cleaners/solvents have any affect. (DOT 3 brake fluid should be given the same care/attention as any other part of the bike frame). Most riders put 6-7+ seasons of hard core riding on the Dogbone. It will show signs of replacement: the bike might feel "sloppy," the exposed surface may show signs of age/cracks/separation. In a neutral environment it has an indefinite lifespan, if the bike was ridden hard for 3 years then put in storage for 15 years treat it like it's 3 years old.

There are so many variables to factor with replacement it's hard to say. In all the years of using the Crossply material (29 yrs.) we have never had a failure! The actual "Dogbone style" has been in use since 2005 with more than 95% of the bikes still using the original piece. Currently replacement cost is $100 and the customer can do so themselves. It will also be be available for years and years to come with the price remaining about the same or even less._"


----------



## fatchanceti (Jan 12, 2005)

DoubleCentury said:


> Note the fork on this bike,
> 
> 1992 Litespeed Mountain - Vintage Mountain Bike Workshop


Found a fork last night. 1" threadless steerer, straight leg chromoly, canti mounts only, 410mm axle to crown. Pretty excited. It's not a Slingshot fork, but a reasonable lookalike.


----------



## fatchanceti (Jan 12, 2005)

Not perfect - but likely as close as I'll get:


----------



## LosAlamos (Feb 27, 2018)

Nicely done, thank you for sharing


----------



## surteess (Oct 14, 2015)

*Frame alignment tool ????*



fat tire trader said:


> I was taught by Mark Groendahl, Slingshot inventor/builder to replace the boards. He also gave me a frame alignment tool which he made for the job. If you supply the board, I can install it. I am in Marin County.


Come on show us the tool and on the bike also - I live in New Zealand and wil need one made for this part of the world (ven though I think I have the only SS in NZ).

I have 3 spare scotchply boards that I have had in storage since late 90s - so one day I will need to use one.


----------



## fatchanceti (Jan 12, 2005)

Same bike as above, 5 minute cockpit swap. Gotta love singlespeeds.










yeah, I lost the skinwalls too. I'm putting enough miles on this bike that I really wanted to be able to run a higher volume tubeless tire. It's funny that some people talk about mid-suspension on these. Tires are so much more impactful on the ride. Tried to convert the Ritchey ZMax re-pops and it was a spectacular failure. I've been running these Speccy 2Bliss (2.3 front, 2.2 rear) for about ten days now without issue on those old Rolf wheels.



















This thing rips.


----------



## fat tire trader (Sep 18, 2010)

I can add a picture later. The tool is just a frame alignment tool similar to the one made by Park
https://www.parktool.com/product/frame-alignment-gauge-***-2

You can also use a string.

Install your board with epoxy, align the frame with the tool or a string. Drill holes in the new board for the bolts and install the bolts.


----------



## SpeedofLite (Apr 16, 2011)

fatchanceti said:


> Came with a sorta ok, but not Slingshot ok Tange 395mm A-C unicrown fork. Now on the hunt for a straightblade Slingshot or Kona Project 2 fork in 1" threadless.
> 
> Current thought/leaning is singlespeed dirt drop using one of those Cignet LD stems from Velo Orange - and maybe do another 650B build as my last one was perhaps my best riding slingshot ever.





fatchanceti said:


> Found a fork last night. 1" threadless steerer, straight leg chromoly, canti mounts only, 410mm axle to crown. Pretty excited. It's not a Slingshot fork, but a reasonable lookalike.





fatchanceti said:


> Same bike as above, 5 minute cockpit swap. Gotta love singlespeeds.


Nice series of posts. It looks like you used the Cigne LD stem with a 1" threadless steerer fork (Kona Project II?). Did you have to use a steerer shim for the Cigne stem? I ask because I could only find the Cigne stem in 1 1/8" size. Also, can you describe how the handling with the Cigne stem differs from a more conventional threadless or quill/wedge stem? Thanks much -- I learn a lot from your posts.


----------



## fatchanceti (Jan 12, 2005)

Hi - sorry I missed this.

Yes - Cigne stem, the fork shown is a Carver but it's a 1" steerer used with a Shim. The clamp size is also 31.8, and instead of shimming that down as well I just used a 31.8 Midge bar. I wish it was a 1" with a 25.4 clamp, but this was way cheaper to get done, albeit with a blind eye towards period correctness. But I have a nice strong handlebar and a solid interface. Also, ignore the handlebar setup above - and look below. MUCH better:









As for how it works/rides - fantastic. I did 16-17 miles of pretty technical riding on the bike last weekend and it performed very well, I only ran out of steam on some of the climbs due to it being a singlespeed. Great control on the downhills and ZERO finger/hand numbness. The flat bars may never go on again. Once you get a dirt drop in the right place height-wise and at the right angle the results are terrific.


----------



## SpeedofLite (Apr 16, 2011)

fatchanceti said:


> Hi - sorry I missed this.
> 
> Yes - Cigne stem, the fork shown is a Carver but it's a 1" steerer used with a Shim. The clamp size is also 31.8, and instead of shimming that down as well I just used a 31.8 Midge bar. I wish it was a 1" with a 25.4 clamp, but this was way cheaper to get done, albeit with a blind eye towards period correctness. But I have a nice strong handlebar and a solid interface. Also, ignore the handlebar setup above - and look below. MUCH better:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the detail and pics! Much appreciated!


----------



## surteess (Oct 14, 2015)

https://www.pinkbike.com/news/1992-slingshot-team-issue-now-that-was-a-bike.html


----------



## whatisaidwas (Apr 26, 2014)

'92


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

I rode and raced thousands of hours on a 26" Slingshot back in the '90's, but I mostly use my current 29" Slingshot as a commuter and bike path racer.

Until a few days ago. Took it on the White Rim, chasing a few much-more-motivated friends around that loop. It was good.

But the Slinger? Damn. I'm not much into hardtails and I haven't ridden tires smaller than 2.6" since...?

But it really worked well. Probably the most comfy lap around the WR that I've ever had. Some of the smooveness has to be attributed to the Kinekt/Bodyfloat post, for sure. And some to the _they're-as-smoove-as-I-remembered_ Nano's.

Pics and a few words about the day here: Big Wheel Building: Out in the world.


----------



## fatchanceti (Jan 12, 2005)

Nice Photos!

I raced mine last weekend. 26er, but with modern-ish tubeless (obvious game changer). It was a complete blast and a crowd favorite.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

whatisaidwas said:


> '92


had this exact model with same yellow spring

Loved that bike...

sadly....gave it away when I got my first Yeti ARC.


----------



## LosAlamos (Feb 27, 2018)

*93 Boomtube*

93+- with new board, original paint and slingshot fork. I love this thing. I am still not used to the ride, but every time I take it out it grows on me. Slingshots have to be the best value in vintage bikes and the suspension (I guess that is what you call it) works great.


----------



## taxonomy (Jan 11, 2009)

Can someone tell me what the biggest tire you can get on a slingshot is?


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

taxonomy said:


> Can someone tell me what the biggest tire you can get on a slingshot is?


I've got 29 x 2.4's on mine.

I've given some thought to having the rear end chopped and replaced with something that can take 29 x 3.0's.

But if I did that I'd also want to have a tapered HT put on, and the HTA kicked out several degrees.

Which makes me think I should just leave it alone and get something newer with the above capabilities.

And so my thinking goes, around and around...


----------



## fatchanceti (Jan 12, 2005)

Greatly depends on the year. Mid 90s 26er bikes with the sloping top tube will clear 26 x 2.2 and even 27.5x2.1 out back if you want to get funky. 

Earlier bikes don't have as much room.


----------



## taxonomy (Jan 11, 2009)

Will it 650B in the stock frame and fork? That would be pretty simple. 

You're saying you've got 29s in the stock frame?


----------



## fatchanceti (Jan 12, 2005)

taxonomy said:


> Will it 650B in the stock frame and fork? That would be pretty simple.
> 
> You're saying you've got 29s in the stock frame?


You gonna tell us what year/vintage your frame is? Without that it's impossible to answer. There were a handful of different iterations.

Slingshot also made a few generations of 29er frames (BigShot, FarmBoy, etc), which is what mikesee is referring to. A 26er frame won't fit 29" tires.


----------



## taxonomy (Jan 11, 2009)

I think that my bike is a 93/94 but am not entirely sure. I have some photos here. I don't think I can get significantly larger tires on it. The back seems pretty tight especially the chainstays.

I'd like for the bike to be a bit more friendly on the trail.


----------



## fatchanceti (Jan 12, 2005)

taxonomy said:


> I think that my bike is a 93/94 but am not entirely sure. I have some photos here. I don't think I can get significantly larger tires on it. The back seems pretty tight especially the chainstays.
> 
> I'd like for the bike to be a bit more friendly on the trail.


Based on those pics you are limited to 2.1 or 2.2 I'd say. Your bike looks of similar vintage to my mid to late 90s Slingshot road bike based on the frame decals. You could certainly run 27.5 x 2.1 or 2.2 up front, but it's a lot of work to go there (new wheels - which will likely need to be custom built and some expensive Paul's Motolite brakes to get the pads high enough).

Other than that I'd say don't try to make it what it's not. *That's a 1990s race bike and always will be. It's going to be long, low and aggressive and that's how it will work best.*

Compared to any modernish bike with larger tires and slacker steering - it's never going to be that "trail friendly" and trying to get there is going to ruin it or break it.

If that's what you want, try to find a more recent Farmboy 29er. I have a feeling the larger wheels and higher front end will work better for you.

My $.02


----------



## taxonomy (Jan 11, 2009)

Here's my early 90s slinger. I put an XTR 1x11 drivetrain on it and added a JP Morngen suspension stem. Just came back from a rebuild and update from JP himself.

I'll be adding a 650B front because I have the parts to make a wheel. I could 650B both ends but I'd like it to turn a bit slower.

We put a 650B wheel in the front and there's tons of room. You could get a reasonable one in the back too but that's under 'maybe later'. I've got a little work to do to make it rideable right now but I've been enjoying it since I pulled it out. I think the 1x11 is going to be super.


----------



## surteess (Oct 14, 2015)

*Where to purchase the JP suspension in this photo*

Looking to upgrade my current setup (which is similar but approx 25 years old) - does anyone have a link to a web page ?.
TIA



taxonomy said:


> Here's my early 90s slinger. I put an XTR 1x11 drivetrain on it and added a JP Morngen suspension stem. Just came back from a rebuild and update from JP himself.
> 
> I'll be adding a 650B front because I have the parts to make a wheel. I could 650B both ends but I'd like it to turn a bit slower.
> 
> We put a 650B wheel in the front and there's tons of room. You could get a reasonable one in the back too but that's under 'maybe later'. I've got a little work to do to make it rideable right now but I've been enjoying it since I pulled it out. I think the 1x11 is going to be super.


----------



## fatchanceti (Jan 12, 2005)

surteess said:


> Looking to upgrade my current setup (which is similar but approx 25 years old) - does anyone have a link to a web page ?.
> TIA


Which web page? I don't think there is anything official.

In my opinion there are two things you can do to these old bikes to drastically improve the performance without ruining the "mojo" of the the thing (and by this I mean super goofy riser stems and handlebars, fork that are WAY too long for what the bike was designed for, etc)- figure out a way to run tubeless, or if you have one of the frames that will accept them, try 650B wheels - but again, that's a pretty major investment: new wheels and a pricey set of Paul brakes to work with them (or my favorite old discontinued Cane Creek Direct Curve 5s)

These are 80s and 90s race bikes. They are never going to feel like a modern bike. Embrace the long and low or get an LD stem and some dirt drops. I can ride my Slinger all day with my dirt drop setup. With the flat bar I'm good for maybe an hour.


----------



## fatchanceti (Jan 12, 2005)

I'll throw this out here, I finally found a somewhat matching yellow fork for my Slingshot, so I have an extra black, 1" threadless fork if anyone out there wants to convert from threaded to threadless. 

It's one of the Carver/Kona Project 2 forks sold through bikeman. 410mm axle to crown (so suspension corrected for a 50-63mm travel fork of the era), so it will easily clear a 650b x 2.2 tire up front if you have the right brakes. Steerer is about 8" long I believe. I think the two forks are identical other than the finish (the Kona ones are Matte, the Carver ones are traditional glossy black). These aren't the super cool triple butted P2s, they are a few hundred grams heavier but they work.


----------



## MonsterWatch (Aug 31, 2020)

*Hello and Help.*

Hi Folks,

First time posting, Great Thread !
I bought a Slingshot folder last year off of Craigslist. Everything was fine until I tried to adjust the seat, the post was frozen in there real good !
Tried all the traditional methods of removal, with no luck. I didn't want to put a torch to it because I really liked the paint. So I used the Lye dissolving method, which was scary dangerous and messy, but did work.
Unfortunately, my wrap job didn't protect the paint as well as I hoped.
So the seat tube needs to be striped and re-painted. Since its a folder I was thinking I could separate the frame pieces and just do the rear triangle, but I have no idea how that works, does anybody have directions with pics to help me out? Question 2, any idea on the seat post size, since the original dissolved kinda hard to measure.
Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## MonsterWatch (Aug 31, 2020)

*Couple Pics.*

Here are a couple pics.


----------



## fatchanceti (Jan 12, 2005)

you didn't show the hardware for the fold release but if it is indeed a folder, just unbolt it, slide the rear triangle down and off and you should be able to have that portion of the seat tube and the rear triangle redone without messing with the flex board.

Here are photos of my old folding road Slinger - yours should be similar.


----------



## fatchanceti (Jan 12, 2005)

Also, this is still live -

http://www.slingshotbikes.com/resources/foldtech-steps.pdf


----------



## MonsterWatch (Aug 31, 2020)

*Hello and Help.*

Thanks so much !
I'll go give it a try, but I am worried it might be rusted together.
For the release hardware there is a threaded skewer but there was no nut and washer on the other end.



fatchanceti said:


> Also, this is still live -
> 
> http://www.slingshotbikes.com/resources/foldtech-steps.pdf


----------



## fatchanceti (Jan 12, 2005)

Once the bolt is out it should move/rotate - but yeah sounds like you might have some rust in there. Previous owner was obviously grease-phobic!


----------



## fatchanceti (Jan 12, 2005)

A 1989 Slingshot was posted for sale on our local mmba site. I'll copy and paste the text below - seems like a project

_"For sale
1989 slingshot mountain bike
I dont want to sink the money into this that it needs to be built the way I envision it, so its up for sale. I bought it a few years ago and wanted to make it a single speed, but I have other interests so this is on the chopping block. I really didnt think I would ever list it for sale. Anyways, from the research I've done I believe it to be a 1989 with original second generation decals. It has scratches, worn off and chipped paint (mostly by the chain stays area)and normal wear. It also has a small hole in the seat mast due to a stuck post at one time. I couldn't find any cracks and there are no rewelds. Its far from perfect but it has cool factor. There aren't many of these frames that I could find on the internet. PM all questions and if you want more photos. Frame and fork only. Unless you want the other parts which will be a bit more. Price reduced 6/30/2020 To $600.00 shipped. Im open for trades. Profile gen 3 cranks in original condition and old cycle craft stuff. Call dibs in post. Lower 48 US only."_

PM me if you want the guy's email address


----------



## whatisaidwas (Apr 26, 2014)

'93


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

Been on my regional CL for about a month. Not mine, just capturing for posterity. Seems to be a long-time owner.

https://nmi.craigslist.org/bik/d/traverse-city-sling-shot-mountain-bike/7209669550.html

"Covid Clear Out! 90's Sling Shot, 21 speed, Ultra Light Mountain Bike. Good condition, never abused most miles put on it were on Mackinaw Island. Never really rode out on the trails. Newer Tires. Everything works as it should. A true collectors item. I've had it for 25+ years and it's the only one I have ever seen! $700 obo"


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

J_Westy said:


> Been on my regional CL for about a month. Not mine, just capturing for posterity. Seems to be a long-time owner.
> 
> https://nmi.craigslist.org/bik/d/traverse-city-sling-shot-mountain-bike/7209669550.html
> 
> ...


if i still lived in MI i'd probably be dead of a heart attack after weighing 350# for the last 10 years. but if i was somehow still alive, i'd be on the road out there to pick this thing up, right now...


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

I miss my slingshot...it was weird hell yes but wasn't slow...and had grip uphill in spades


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

mikesee said:


> ... if i was somehow still alive, i'd be on the road out there to pick this thing up, right now...


BTW - I really wish your 29" Sling was a Large.

I always have an eye out for a 20" Ripper 29, but they never come up... at least where I've been looking.


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

J_Westy said:


> Been on my regional CL ...


Found this BMX Slingshot too if anybody has a nut for one. Guessing the seller doesn't know what it is:

https://grandrapids.craigslist.org/bop/d/nunica-vintage-bicycles-and-parts/7221063479.html


----------



## Yagil Henkin (Apr 27, 2013)

Hi,
Does anybody know if Sling-shot are still in business? Their website looks like it wasn't updated in years, Emails weren't answered, and using the phone on their site I've got to an automated voice machine, but couldn't get a human answer.
(I'm looking for some spares for my 10 years old, still going very strong, Fold-Tech).
Thanks!


----------



## jacves (Dec 8, 2020)

*Help with Slingshot Road Bike*

Guys,

I have a favor to ask. What do you guys think my Slingshot Road Bike is worth? I haven't been on it since I got married. It was a really great bike, and i really enjoyed riding it, but have started feeling guilty about it living in my shed, and have decided to entrust it to someone who will put it to use. Thanks guys.


----------



## SasquatchMTB (Dec 29, 2020)

I would love to ride one. They're just so crazy and i feel like ill bend and break it in half but it would be neay to try


----------



## Paddyosonic (Dec 30, 2018)

SasquatchMTB said:


> I would love to ride one. They're just so crazy and i feel like ill bend and break it in half but it would be neay to try


Really, they just feel like a regular hardtail with slightly flexy tubing. You don't even notice the flexboard movement. What is special about the ride is the way the sling-movement kicks the bike forward. You find yourself taking familiar sections of trail much faster than normal. This is especially noticeable on flat, winding sections and up climbs. The rear wheel hooks up very well on steep climbs. The older, all-steel boom-tube series of Slingshots were the lightest. (or the ti ones, if you could ever find one) Best to look for one of those. The newer made-in-the -orient frames are needlessly heavy and overbuilt. (and hideously ugly)


----------



## Sincerely Dear Sirs (May 2, 2021)

Hopefully in the next week and a half I will have the 3rd Slingshot I have owned (2nd MTB + 1 time trial/ tri) up and running. This will mark a bike off my list of bikes I wish I had never sold (the Zunow DiPiecce and 3Rensho Super Export may stay on the list forever due to what it would cost to replace). At least I'm able to strike off one.


----------



## CdaleTony (Jun 21, 2005)

I've always wanted to build one with a Lefty

Just for the comments


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

CdaleTony said:


> I've always wanted to build one with a Lefty
> 
> Just for the comments


Or a Lauf, or Motion, or Trust...


----------



## Sincerely Dear Sirs (May 2, 2021)




----------



## Sincerely Dear Sirs (May 2, 2021)




----------



## Warlordsix (Mar 26, 2010)

Restomod Complete. 1993 Slingshot MTB. Got it 3 months ago as a solid bike, not beat, but the paint was toast. Thousands of chips and surface rust in many places. Stripped it down to bare metal and built her back up the way I wanted her. Each bolt was cleaned and polished and threads chased. Paint is Ford Mustang Grabber Green (lots of prepwork and handrubbing). I ditched the OEM Answer ProForx (which were in great condition BTW) and swapped on a set of custom titanium forks built to my specs. Swapped out the Shimano trigger shifters for 8-speed GripShifts. She rides GREAT. Fast, tight and feels like a brand new bike. In fact, I think that titanium fork is the perfect match for a Slingshot. The ride is even better than my other two Slingshots (which I love)...both tri-bikes BTW. 

















Here's the BEFORE:


----------



## Sincerely Dear Sirs (May 2, 2021)

Love the grabber green.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

A couple recent Slings to keep this thread alive.


----------



## JHwick (Jun 26, 2006)

Puguglybonehead said:


> I don't have a Slingshot myself, (yet) but I am looking. I'll second one of the older posts in this forum about wanting to find one of the titanium or part-ti frames that were made (or at least advertised in the back of many an issue of MBA) way back in the day.
> 
> I saw my first Slingshot at the very first mountain bike race I went to, back in 1987. It was out in the suburbs of Toronto. I did my novice race and then watched the Sport's do theirs.
> Then, when the Expert/Pro-am race started, (the term 'elite' wasn't in use yet) I saw this guy, he was bigger than most of the other guys in the field, (was this Mr. Stenger?) and he was on this bizarre looking thing like I'd never seen before. It had, like, three top-tubes, and no down tube?!?!!! :eekster: I thought, w.t.f.? This guy's gonna break this thing! Or maybe he already has? There was nothing like this at the time. I thought my Rock Mountain Avalanche, with it's sloping top-tube was very radical. Even Cannondale's stood out like a sore thumb back then. But the Slingshot? Crazy!
> ...


Old thread I know but felt I should add to it as I've managed to reaquire my old half-titanium Slingshot. 
I sold it 26 years ago and just bought it back from the same guy.

Back end was manufactured by Titus for Slingshot. I actually started with the full-Ti frame but the front boom flexed too much for me (and I was 64kg). Swapped to a chro-mo boom and all was well.
Happy to be reunited and hope you enjoy the photos.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

JHwick said:


> Old thread I know but felt I should add to it as I've managed to reaquire my old half-titanium Slingshot.
> I sold it 26 years ago and just bought it back from the same guy.
> 
> Back end was manufactured by Titus for Slingshot. I actually started with the full-Ti frame but the front boom flexed too much for me (and I was 64kg). Swapped to a chro-mo boom and all was well.
> ...



Purrrrrrty.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

I swore I'd posted this here, but I just backtracked 5 pages -- to a date well before this project -- and didn't see it.

Sorry if it's a repost.









The SlingShot* Project. by Mike Curiak on Exposure


It is with a deep, deep breath and a long exhale that I begin this post. Why -- why the drama? Because I am all too aware of the snickering, viral 'you-gotta-see-this' sharing and shitposting that every picture and attendant verbiage I'm about to share will cause. Like moths to a lamp, or at...




mikesee.exposure.co


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

mikesee said:


> The SlingShot* Project. by Mike Curiak on Exposure
> 
> 
> It is with a deep, deep breath and a long exhale that I begin this post. Why -- why the drama? Because I am all too aware of the snickering, viral 'you-gotta-see-this' sharing and shitposting that every picture and attendant verbiage I'm about to share will cause. Like moths to a lamp, or at...
> ...


So awesome with the big meats 🤤


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

J_Westy said:


> So awesome with the big meats 🤤



Right?!

Two pics from two rides last week.

I might, um, _cough_, be biased, but IMHO all slingers should end up this way...


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

JHwick said:


> Old thread I know but felt I should add to it as I've managed to reaquire my old half-titanium Slingshot.
> I sold it 26 years ago and just bought it back from the same guy.
> 
> Back end was manufactured by Titus for Slingshot. I actually started with the full-Ti frame but the front boom flexed too much for me (and I was 64kg). Swapped to a chro-mo boom and all was well.
> Happy to be reunited and hope you enjoy the photos.


A buddy tipped me off when you posted this on FB. I joined the group just to see the bike. Glad you posted it here!
Deeply jealous of that thing! The One-Off full Ti Slingshot has been known for a while, but in all my years of searching, I've never seen another Titus made half Ti Slingshot before. Just the catalog pic (where you're getting roosted) and one of Martin Stenger on one in a race. I'd kill to find one for myself.
You just got it back, so I doubt you're gonna sell it...but uh...wanna sell it?!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

From a recent ride. Made a few changes, but it's all WTB/Paul/Suntrour XC Pro/Am Classic/Ringle/Salsa.


----------



## JHwick (Jun 26, 2006)

Rumpfy said:


> You just got it back, so I doubt you're gonna sell it...but uh...wanna sell it?!


The last guy had it for 26 years, so I don't know ... maybe I'll be selling in another 26 years ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ 

As unridable as it was, I'm wishing I still had the big fat titanium boom.
Have you ever come across a photo of the Titus made titanium front end?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

JHwick said:


> The last guy had it for 26 years, so I don't know ... maybe I'll be selling in another 26 years ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
> 
> As unridable as it was, I'm wishing I still had the big fat titanium boom.
> Have you ever come across a photo of the Titus made titanium front end?


Welp…I’ll be older then, but still alive. Maybe.
Was the other guy in the photo on a Ti Sling?
Only other photo I have is (maybe) a 1/2 Ti, is a steel rear, ti boom.


----------



## JHwick (Jun 26, 2006)

Rumpfy said:


> Welp…I’ll be older then, but still alive. Maybe.
> Was the other guy in the photo on a Ti Sling?
> Only other photo I have is (maybe) a 1/2 Ti, is a steel rear, ti boom.


That photo was from an Aussie magazine shoot and the other rider was Paul Rowney. 
Paul's bike was all-chromo - I was the weight weenie who had to have the titanium bike 

The Titus titanium boom is quite distinctive and much bigger than the steel version - should be easy enough to spot the difference in a photo.

Here's another pic from the same shoot.


----------



## Spud818 (Dec 7, 2021)

Warlordsix said:


> Restomod Complete. 1993 Slingshot MTB. Got it 3 months ago as a solid bike, not beat, but the paint was toast. Thousands of chips and surface rust in many places. Stripped it down to bare metal and built her back up the way I wanted her. Each bolt was cleaned and polished and threads chased. Paint is Ford Mustang Grabber Green (lots of prepwork and handrubbing). I ditched the OEM Answer ProForx (which were in great condition BTW) and swapped on a set of custom titanium forks built to my specs. Swapped out the Shimano trigger shifters for 8-speed GripShifts. She rides GREAT. Fast, tight and feels like a brand new bike. In fact, I think that titanium fork is the perfect match for a Slingshot. The ride is even better than my other two Slingshots (which I love)...both tri-bikes BTW.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Spud818 (Dec 7, 2021)

Sweet bikes in this forum! looking for a pair of slingshot forks, if anyone has some for sale please let me know
thanks!


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

CdaleTony said:


> I've always wanted to build one with a Lefty
> 
> Just for the comments


"as soon as i find myself some cash i will add the downtube and fork leg"


----------



## Spud818 (Dec 7, 2021)

Spud818 said:


> Sweet bikes in this forum! looking for a pair of slingshot forks, if anyone has some for sale please let me know
> thanks!





Spud818 said:


> Sweet bikes in this forum! looking for a pair of slingshot forks, if anyone has some for sale please let me know
> thanks!


----------



## pw_la (Sep 19, 2021)

I want/need one.

That blue one would definitely do!


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

I had that blue with a stock blue fork. damn I miss it


----------



## OregonMTB (Sep 1, 2004)

My old Slingshot--long since sold!


----------



## Spud818 (Dec 7, 2021)

Spud818 said:


> View attachment 1984964


Would buy also answer accu trax forks


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

Spring is far enough advanced that I removed the short 3.8's and installed the taller 2.8's. Free speed, at a cost of lost cush and forgiveness of mistakes.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

Just gonna leave this here...


----------

